# Official NFL thread 05/06



## 94NDTA

Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?

Go Vikings.

and Packers suck :rasp:

EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.


----------



## Azeral

94NDTA said:


> Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
> Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?
> 
> Go Vikings.
> 
> and Packers suck :rasp:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1151197[/snapback]​


Well since all I care about is the Chiefs







Chiefs will win the superbowl. MVP= Priest Holmes , Rookie of the Year= Derrick Johnson. The Patriots will flop over and die.


----------



## Jewelz




----------



## CichlidAddict

94NDTA said:


> Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
> Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?
> 
> Go Vikings.
> 
> and Packers suck :rasp:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1151197[/snapback]​


Damn straight!








Hey, I only live about 2 hrs away from you...


----------



## 94NDTA

CichlidAddict said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
> Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?
> 
> Go Vikings.
> 
> and Packers suck :rasp:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1151197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I only live about 2 hrs away from you...
> [snapback]1151233[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Where?

Also, Jewelz, nice red X


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Also, Jewelz, nice red X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151236[/snapback]​












fixed


----------



## CichlidAddict

Alexandria, MN.
I just changed my profile to include it...


----------



## 94NDTA

CichlidAddict said:


> Alexandria, MN.
> I just changed my profile to include it...
> [snapback]1151241[/snapback]​


Cool. I use to live in Maple Grove till I moved here. I miss Minnesota


----------



## Azeral

Jewelz said:


> [snapback]1151231[/snapback]​


Hrmmm well the Colts have a good offense BUT! they made no effort to upgrade that monkey spank defense.


----------



## 94NDTA

Azeral said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151231[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm well the Colts have a good offense BUT! they made no effort to upgrade that monkey spank defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151247[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Which is why another legendary NFL player will not get the ring he deserves (Like Marino, Sanders, C.C.)


----------



## Guest

!SUPERBOWL!










--Dan


----------



## Jewelz

Azeral said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151231[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm well the Colts have a good offense BUT! they made no effort to upgrade that monkey spank defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151247[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

they drafted almost all defense. but yeah, defense will remain a problem

if only we can get homefield advantage so the Patriots come here instead of us going up there, we have a shot

btw, congratulations to your team for finally snapping their losing streak to the Colts last Halloween. Prior to that victory, you guys hadn't beaten us since 1983 or something, playoffs or reg. season


----------



## Azeral

DannyBoy17 said:


> !SUPERBOWL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1151252[/snapback]​


Nice Red X.


----------



## Azeral

Jewelz said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151231[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm well the Colts have a good offense BUT! they made no effort to upgrade that monkey spank defense.:rasp:
> [snapback]1151247[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they drafted almost all defense. but yeah, defense will remain a problem
> 
> if only we can get homefield advantage so the Patriots come here instead of us going up there, we have a shot
> 
> btw, congratulations to your team for finally snapping their losing streak to the Colts last Halloween. Prior to that victory, you guys hadn't beaten us since 1983 or something, playoffs or reg. season :rasp:
> [snapback]1151255[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Damn Colts.







Beat us in the Playoffs too.


----------



## b_ack51

Bengals in the playoffs. Good enough for me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:nod:


----------



## Azeral

MR.FREEZ said:


> :nod:
> [snapback]1151306[/snapback]​


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package.


More like, Culpepper is a complete tool. For taking that pepper pendant away from that cripple kid.
















Packers baby!







Viqueens


----------



## mashunter18

Like I said before look for maurice clarett to shock everyone, the dark horse...
Already shocked with the contract he signed........

To many teams look good, like they always do in the offseason, I think pats in the bowl again, raiders to the playoffs, eagles to chock, colts wont make it again..injuries will kill them.....Also think the giants will do decent.....

None of these are what I want, just guesses.....

Go browns and titans.....


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> colts wont make it again..injuries will kill them.....
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​


Why will the injuries kill us ?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Jewelz said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> colts wont make it again..injuries will kill them.....
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Why will the injuries kill us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151349[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They won't. But the Pats will.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Go Niners







.


----------



## [email protected]°

GO GIANTS!!!
















F*** DA JETS!!!!


----------



## cadeucsb

mashunter18 said:


> Like I said before look for maurice clarett to shock everyone, the dark horse...
> Already shocked with the contract he signed........
> 
> To many teams look good, like they always do in the offseason, I think pats in the bowl again, raiders to the playoffs, eagles to chock, colts wont make it again..injuries will kill them.....Also think the giants will do decent.....
> 
> None of these are what I want, just guesses.....
> 
> Go browns and titans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​


You do realize Clarett is 5th on the list of 5 RBs for Denver right? Denver is known for pulling a random RB out of their hat, but thats pretty far down unless he breaks away for 200yds in a preseason game or something else extraordinary...

Go Niners!! although it looks like we may be dealing with a season that the Cardinals take the NFC West







...#1 pick next yr is always good tho.


----------



## mashunter18

Jewelz said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> colts wont make it again..injuries will kill them.....
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Why will the injuries kill us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151349[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Im just predicting a key offensive player or two will get hurt, maybe even Forest himself :laugh: , and I think the offense will fall apart, not feeling it for them this year...

they need some big time defense guys to step up, yeah Freeney is sweet, but I cant think of anyone else they have worth much on defense, I dont know exatly what they did for defense in the off season all I heard about was big $$$ to the offensive players...

Plus being a rival fan cant hope for anything with those guys....







they gotta figure something out soon, cause the cap will kill the colts in a few years.

The titans completely crumbled last year the team was so injury ridddened it wasnt funny atleast 13 starters out...

the cap will kill the ravens in a few years, the time frame for a solid team is short with the cap, I dont think the colts have done enough on defense, yeah if they drafted defense does that mean anything for this season???

Hate the ravens also, but man I love to watch that defense, sure will be rooting for them over the colts on the opener, thats just the rivalry thing..









Then there is the patriots, this team just has that ora over them, you dont hear about huge salaries, they got it going on, they will win the bowl again this year or next...


----------



## mashunter18

> You do realize Clarett is 5th on the list of 5 RBs for Denver right? Denver is known for pulling a random RB out of their hat, but thats pretty far down unless he breaks away for 200yds in a preseason game or something else extraordinary...
> 
> Go Niners!! although it looks like we may be dealing with a season that the Cardinals take the NFC West down.gif ...#1 pick next yr is always good tho.


Oh ya I know he is last in line, thats why he is my dark horse, I think he has to go in for a mri also....
just guessing really, I dont know, keep in mind the buckeyes play in my town, so he is not real popular around here...I just feel with the history of runningbacks at denver this guy could lay down some big yards....


----------



## Joga Bonito

St. Louis Rams all the way








View attachment 72484


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> Im just predicting a key offensive player or two will get hurt, maybe even Forest himself :laugh: , and I think the offense will fall apart, not feeling it for them this year...


What a terrible thing to say











> they need some big time defense guys to step up, yeah Freeney is sweet, but I cant think of anyone else they have worth much on defense, I dont know exatly what they did for defense in the off season all I heard about was big $$$ to the offensive players...


They have some decent players that can make plays - a couple of Big Ten safeties - Mike Doss and Bob Sanders, couple of decent DEs besides Freeney... and they've had other talent on defense in the past, for some reason they've just never been able to put it all together, despite bringing in different defensive coaches, trying different schemes, etc..



> The titans completely crumbled last year the team was so injury ridddened it wasnt funny atleast 13 starters out...
> 
> the cap will kill the ravens in a few years, the time frame for a solid team is short with the cap, I dont think the colts have done enough on defense, yeah if they drafted defense does that mean anything for this season???
> 
> Hate the ravens also, but man I love to watch that defense, sure will be rooting for them over the colts on the opener, thats just the rivalry thing..:laugh:


Oh man, c'mon, at least the Colts aren't in YOUR division... I ain't worried about Ravens too much though


----------



## mashunter18

Jewelz said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just predicting a key offensive player or two will get hurt, maybe even Forest himself :laugh: , and I think the offense will fall apart, not feeling it for them this year...
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible thing to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I certainly dont wish anyone to get hurt, I just think it may happen, another guy throwing out crazy predictions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need some big time defense guys to step up, yeah Freeney is sweet, but I cant think of anyone else they have worth much on defense, I dont know exatly what they did for defense in the off season all I heard about was big $$$ to the offensive players...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have some decent players that can make plays - a couple of Big Ten safeties - Mike Doss and Bob Sanders, couple of decent DEs besides Freeney... and they've had other talent on defense in the past, for some reason they've just never been able to put it all together, despite bringing in different defensive coaches, trying different schemes, etc..
> 
> *I think thay need defense to step up, offense is solid as long as it stays healthy, of course there is always a dark horse team no one predicts that steps up to the plate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The titans completely crumbled last year the team was so injury ridddened it wasnt funny atleast 13 starters out...
> 
> the cap will kill the ravens in a few years, the time frame for a solid team is short with the cap, I dont think the colts have done enough on defense, yeah if they drafted defense does that mean anything for this season???
> 
> Hate the ravens also, but man I love to watch that defense, sure will be rooting for them over the colts on the opener, thats just the rivalry thing..:laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, c'mon, at least the Colts aren't in YOUR division... I ain't worried about Ravens too much though
> 
> *we are both in the afc south, titans and colts...???*
> 
> *im defenitely ready for the season, now you want me to talk about the afc north with the brownies bengals, steelers, and of course ratbirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> [snapback]1151451[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> *we are both in the afc south, titans and colts...???*












You are right, of course

I don't know what the hell is wrong with me; I must be thinking of NFL pre-reallignment or something


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I guess this is the "official" official NFL thread then. Pinned for the season.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Go Niners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [snapback]1151374[/snapback]​


----------



## aaron07_20

You guys actually think ne of them teams will stand a chance against the steelers..haha thats funny!


----------



## 94NDTA

aaron07_20 said:


> You guys actually think ne of them teams will stand a chance against the steelers..haha thats funny!
> [snapback]1151763[/snapback]​


The who-ers?


----------



## aWhITExbOYz

94NDTA said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys actually think ne of them teams will stand a chance against the steelers..haha thats funny!
> [snapback]1151763[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The who-ers?
> [snapback]1151800[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I love the vikings, Randy Moss is going to do a lot better in Oakland, I personally think that the Colts are going to be a driving force this year.


----------



## hrdbyte

94NDTA said:


> Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
> Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?
> 
> Go Vikings.
> 
> and Packers suck :rasp:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1151197[/snapback]​


anyways dude the Packers owned the vikings the last 10 years. when did the vikings ever win the nfc north division??? I bet you can't remember?? the packers have won more division titles than the vikings. to top it of a SUPER BOWL victory over the Patriots in 1997. just look at this picture thats what the vikings will be doing for this season and the next and the next.....


----------



## 94NDTA

hrdbyte said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preseason is sneaking up on us. Might as well start this thread now.
> Early predictions? Any bets? Who is gonna be MVP, rookie of the year? No name turned star? Who is gonna flop?
> 
> Go Vikings.
> 
> and Packers suck :rasp:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Culpepper is the complete package. Brady and Manning fans can suck it. Pepper can put up all the great QB numbers...INCLUDING running.
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1151197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> anyways dude the Packers owned the vikings the last 10 years. when did the vikings ever win the nfc north division??? I bet you can't remember?? the packers have won more division titles than the vikings. to top it of a SUPER BOWL victory over the Patriots in 1997. just look at this picture thats what the vikings will be doing for this season and the next and the next.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151889[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They won in 1994, 1998 and 2000. They also beat them in the playoffs last year.

The vikings GB record is 44-42-1 in favor of GB...not including playoffs.

Also, if you look at all the games over the past ten years, nearly all of them are only a TD or a feild goal off.

EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?


----------



## psychofish




----------



## aWhITExbOYz

Id be down with that wager, I royally despise the fudge packers.


----------



## 94NDTA

aWhITExbOYz said:


> Id be down with that wager, I royally despise the fudge packers.
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152236[/snapback]​


awww...so sad...lol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?


I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.

The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.
> 
> The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152445[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

sounds good to me.... GO PACK GO


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.
> 
> The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152445[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.

Just to let you know, Pepper put up the same numbers when moss was injured.

Moss isn't the whole team, you will see.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.
> 
> The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152445[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Just to let you know, Pepper put up the same numbers when moss was injured.
> 
> Moss isn't the whole team, you will see.
> [snapback]1152697[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?

FYI, reguardless of the numbers, when Moss was down, out, or playing "if he felt like it", the Vikes got beat by the Packers.


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.
> 
> The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152445[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Just to let you know, Pepper put up the same numbers when moss was injured.
> 
> Moss isn't the whole team, you will see.
> [snapback]1152697[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?
> 
> FYI, reguardless of the numbers, when Moss was down, out, or playing "if he felt like it", the Vikes got beat by the Packers.
> [snapback]1152727[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.

Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.
> 
> Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.


Yeah...blah..blah...blah... One went into the "W" column for us.



> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?


Answer this question freak!


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.
> 
> Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blah..blah...blah... One went into the "W" column for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer this question freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152810[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Who ever takes NFC central, cuz we know for damn sure the bears or lions won't be taking it, lol. and if they do, who ever places highest. If both make it to the playoffs, we can do a double or nothing bet. Sound good?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.
> 
> Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blah..blah...blah... One went into the "W" column for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer this question freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]1152810[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever takes NFC central, cuz we know for damn sure the bears or lions won't be taking it, lol. and if they do, who ever places highest. If both make it to the playoffs, we can do a double or nothing bet. Sound good?
> [snapback]1152812[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## hrdbyte

94NDTA said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.
> 
> Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blah..blah...blah... One went into the "W" column for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer this question freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]1152810[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever takes NFC central, cuz we know for damn sure the bears or lions won't be taking it, lol. and if they do, who ever places highest. If both make it to the playoffs, we can do a double or nothing bet. Sound good?
> [snapback]1152812[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

dude you dont even know what division your sad ass vikings are from. you are so dumb it's called NFC NORTH... "GET IT RIGHT"


----------



## 94NDTA

hrdbyte said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember that game, it was BARELY won by the packers and we were ripped off. The clearly fumbled on the kick off, most the refs AND the packers said it was a fumble, but for NO REASON WHATSOEVER they said Hey....uhh...yeah, the didn't fumble...BULLSHIT! f*cking brett Favre factor. Packers can go to hell.
> 
> Enough talk though. You will be sorry when the season is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blah..blah...blah... One went into the "W" column for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the bet based on? standings or the 2 divisional games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer this question freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]1152810[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever takes NFC central, cuz we know for damn sure the bears or lions won't be taking it, lol. and if they do, who ever places highest. If both make it to the playoffs, we can do a double or nothing bet. Sound good?
> [snapback]1152812[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude you dont even know what division your sad ass vikings are from. you are so dumb it's called NFC NORTH... "GET IT RIGHT"
> [snapback]1152878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Whatever. It use to be NFC central, and it has been hard since they changed it. It's the same damn thing.


----------



## Jewelz

*laughs at all the pathetic NFC team fans talking smack to one another*

NFC = minor league of the AFC










everyone knows the real super bowl is Colts vs. Pats


----------



## mashunter18

> *laughs at all the pathetic NFC team fans talking smack to one another*
> 
> NFC = minor league of the AFC
> 
> lmao.gif


Im defenitely more of an afc fan myself also..

You all see T/O is still going at it...............:laugh:


----------



## Azeral

NFC =


----------



## 94NDTA

Azeral said:


> NFC =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1153386[/snapback]​


You are.....ghey...

SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Azeral

94NDTA said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFC =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1153386[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You are.....ghey...
> 
> SHUT UP!!!
> [snapback]1153956[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## GoJamieGo

GO SKINS!!!


----------



## Azeral

Chiefs vs Vikes tonight







My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.









Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.


----------



## aaron07_20

Monday @ 8, Steelers vs. Philly, going to be a sweet ass game..dont miss it...who do you ppl think would win in a Patriots vs. Steelers game...I think it would be a close game...dont judge it by the NFC championship game either..im sure Ben is going to do much better now then last year's playoffs..


----------



## mashunter18

Azeral said:


> Chiefs vs Vikes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.
> [snapback]1154489[/snapback]​


Im watching the feed of all the games on nfl channel, I must say Vikings first string looked good, Randy Moss Who????



> aaron07_20 Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> Monday @ 8, Steelers vs. Philly, going to be a sweet ass game..dont miss it...who do you ppl think would win in a Patriots vs. Steelers game...I think it would be a close game...dont judge it by the NFC championship game either..im sure Ben is going to do much better now then last year's playoffs..


Gotta say the pats all the way, Im pretty damn sold on that team and the ora that surrounds it, Brady and billicheck are proven time and time again.....
I dont even like them, but they are strong.

Dont get me wrong dude the Steelers are solid, Cower is a good coach I watch several of their games every year. Rothlesburger had an unbelievable year, other then going undefeated, only a superbowl trip will top that year, thats pretty damn good for a rookie, but who knows he had one good year, dont mean much yet for this year.

GO BROWNS







in the AFC North


----------



## aaron07_20

I can see why somebody would think the Patriots would win...I honestly do think tho that the Steelers would and thats not because im one of their fans. Idk tho...i'm scared that Ben is going to play like he did in last seasons playoffs..and if he does I wont be looking forward to seeing the Steelers come close to being in the Superbowl..idk we'll find out Monday..I think the steelers play the pats next week or sometime this month im not sure at all tho..


----------



## SERRAPYGO

aaron07_20 said:


> I can see why somebody would think the Patriots would win...I honestly do think tho that the Steelers would and thats not because im one of their fans. Idk tho...i'm scared that Ben is going to play like he did in last seasons playoffs..and if he does I wont be looking forward to seeing the Steelers come close to being in the Superbowl..idk we'll find out Monday..I think the steelers play the pats next week or sometime this month im not sure at all tho..
> [snapback]1154852[/snapback]​


I'm hoping for a Steelers rise up. Rothlesberger has a year under his belt now and hopefully worked out the butterflies he had in the playoffs last year. I do like the Patriots but I would love to see them finally get rubbed out and brought back down to earth. I'm sick of seeing them win "squeakers".


----------



## 94NDTA

Azeral said:


> Chiefs vs Vikes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.
> [snapback]1154489[/snapback]​


[Brian] YEAH!! IN YOU m***********g FACE m**********r![/Brian]










And the only reason the fight broke out is because Brok Lesner is a dumbass wrestler who has no football talent.


----------



## Azeral

94NDTA said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs vs Vikes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.
> [snapback]1154489[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [Brian] YEAH!! IN YOU m***********g FACE m**********r![/Brian]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only reason the fight broke out is because Brok Lesner is a dumbass wrestler who has no football talent.
> [snapback]1154878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't start blowing your load over one pre-season win.







I have to say that I was pretty dissappointed in how they played. The D-Line got 0 penetration and the db's looked like they didn't know where they were.


----------



## mashunter18

aaron07_20 said:


> I can see why somebody would think the Patriots would win...I honestly do think tho that the Steelers would and thats not because im one of their fans. Idk tho...i'm scared that Ben is going to play like he did in last seasons playoffs..and if he does I wont be looking forward to seeing the Steelers come close to being in the Superbowl..idk we'll find out Monday..I think the steelers play the pats next week or sometime this month im not sure at all tho..
> [snapback]1154852[/snapback]​


Yeah monday night their playing the eagles, preseason doesnt mean much, I like to watch some games here and there, check out the rookies see how things are looking.

I love watching the steelers play, but dont care for the team, like the ravens love watching those guys play, its a love hate relationship for me with those 2 teams...









Big Ben come out of no where and stepped up to the plate last year, he was surrounded by a solid line and had lots of weapons to hammer the run game, he was surrounded good, everything clicked.I notice Staley is out for a few weeks.

Im real interested to see who steps up this year in the afc south and afc north.

We got a ton of Steelers fans in Columbus, half the bars sunday are packed tight with steelers fans


----------



## 94NDTA

Azeral said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs vs Vikes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.
> [snapback]1154489[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [Brian] YEAH!! IN YOU m***********g FACE m**********r![/Brian]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only reason the fight broke out is because Brok Lesner is a dumbass wrestler who has no football talent.
> [snapback]1154878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start blowing your load over one pre-season win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I was pretty dissappointed in how they played. The D-Line got 0 penetration and the db's looked like they didn't know where they were.
> [snapback]1155108[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I know, I just got excited


----------



## Azeral

94NDTA said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs vs Vikes tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chance to check out our new look D and the rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its the first game of the preseason for KC, the game should be interesting. They have some bad blood between eachother. During the scrimmages last year it broke out into a rumble.
> [snapback]1154489[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [Brian] YEAH!! IN YOU m***********g FACE m**********r![/Brian]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only reason the fight broke out is because Brok Lesner is a dumbass wrestler who has no football talent.
> [snapback]1154878[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't start blowing your load over one pre-season win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I was pretty dissappointed in how they played. The D-Line got 0 penetration and the db's looked like they didn't know where they were.
> [snapback]1155108[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I just got excited :rasp:
> [snapback]1155167[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I get that excited about football too.


----------



## pamonster

Viks did look f*cking great though!
GO VIKS!


----------



## chomp chomp

If Chicago could find a quarterback that wasn't made out of glass...we may have a chance at the playoffs..

dreaming of another 85 season.. go Bears!


----------



## hrdbyte

Packers win brett favre 9 of 10 for 91 yards and a TouchDown. and also passed to eight different receivers... not bad but I am not jumping the gun it's too early in the pre-season. will see what happens GO-PACK-GO


----------



## hrdbyte




----------



## 94NDTA

hrdbyte said:


> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​


AHAHAHA!!! at least brett favre is going to retire soon!


----------



## hrdbyte

94NDTA said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!! at least brett favre is going to retire soon!
> [snapback]1156450[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I know you are glad that brett favre will soon be retireing... but he still has atleast one or two more years...


----------



## hrdbyte

94NDTA said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!! at least brett favre is going to retire soon!
> [snapback]1156450[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah I know alot of people will be sad...


----------



## hrdbyte

hrdbyte said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!! at least brett favre is going to retire soon!
> [snapback]1156450[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I know alot of people will be sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156539[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 2


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA!!! at least brett favre is going to retire soon!
> [snapback]1156450[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, you and the rest of the league's fans will rejoice that day. Until then, you will suffer our wrath! This year, like last year, will be as powerful an offense as there is in the league with the exception of maybe, Indy.









P.S. don't look forward to that day prematurely. Favre worked with a personal trainer all the off season, he lost weight, and looks fast and mobile as ever. Not to mention a clear head with his wife's breast cancer behind him.

Overcoming our defensive woes will be the problem.


----------



## mashunter18

The best Favre comment I heard this weekend was

"its not my job to train Rodgers".....


----------



## Azeral

hrdbyte said:


> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​


----------



## hrdbyte

mashunter18 said:


> The best Favre comment I heard this weekend was
> 
> "its not my job to train Rodgers".....
> [snapback]1156874[/snapback]​


actually it's not his job but brett is willing to help the Packers prepare before his retirement. and that includes especially AaRON ROGERS.....


----------



## aaron07_20

Steelers over Philly 38-31, they were owning until the 2nd half because all the starters werent playing..the steelers are looking good....definately going to be one of the top teams this year in the afc...them or the patriots will be the top team...


----------



## hrdbyte

aaron07_20 said:


> Steelers over Philly 38-31, they were owning until the 2nd half because all the starters werent playing..the steelers are looking good....definately going to be one of the top teams this year in the afc...them or the patriots will be the top team...
> [snapback]1157566[/snapback]​


yeah f*ck philly......


----------



## mori0174

hrdbyte said:


> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​


I love how you call your own pictures cool







Talk all you want, but your pack will be lucky, yes lucky, to finish third in the NFC north.


----------



## hrdbyte

mori0174 said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you call your own pictures cool :laugh: Talk all you want, but your pack will be lucky, yes lucky, to finish third in the NFC north.
> [snapback]1158140[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

what ever dude we will see. so who's your team do even know anything about football. tell me who's your team step up and we will see...


----------



## K fizzly




----------



## thePACK

THIS THREAD JUST MAKES ME SICK..


----------



## SERRAPYGO

mori0174 said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you call your own pictures cool :laugh: Talk all you want, but your pack will be lucky, yes lucky, to finish third in the NFC north.
> [snapback]1158140[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And who will be their competition? The quarterbackless Bears? The disconnected unproven QB'd Lions who have a knack for losing? The Mossless Vikings with a star QB will be our biggest headache. But hell, who's Culpooper gonna throw to? A bunch of mediocres, that's who.











> thePACK Posted Today, 01:22 AM
> THIS THREAD JUST MAKES ME SICK..


I bet it does.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

It also cracks me up that Green Bay is sitting on two, fine serviceable QB's in Craig Nall and Aaron Rodgers, when the Lions and Bears are so desperate they're ready to recruit their water boys.


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> It also cracks me up that Green Bay is sitting on two, fine serviceable QB's in Craig Nall and Aaron Rodgers, when the Lions and Bears are so desperate they're ready to recruit their water boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158699[/snapback]​


you are 100% right man..... some people just dont know football


----------



## hrdbyte

thePACK said:


> THIS THREAD JUST MAKES ME SICK..
> [snapback]1158550[/snapback]​


maybe because your team sucks...


----------



## thePACK

hrdbyte said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THREAD JUST MAKES ME SICK..
> [snapback]1158550[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because your team sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158733[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









hey,just remember when superbowl time comes brett farve will be just like you....watching the game from his home..thats a promise


----------



## hrdbyte

hey,just remember when superbowl time comes brett farve will be just like you....watching the game from his home..thats a promise








[snapback]1158742[/snapback]​[/quote]

so who's your team are you embarrased to tell us. step up and ba a man about your team.... wait let me guess who is your team the one that wins the SUPER BOWL.....


----------



## hrdbyte

WHATS UP 94DTA..


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> hey,just remember when superbowl time comes brett farve will be just like you....watching the game from his home..thats a promise


Maybe so. But the Niners will be watching the playoffs while the Packers are playing in it.









P.S. Rafiola, why don't I see you on IM anymore? Hit me up baby!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

hrdbyte said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also cracks me up that Green Bay is sitting on two, fine serviceable QB's in Craig Nall and Aaron Rodgers, when the Lions and Bears are so desperate they're ready to recruit their water boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158699[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> you are 100% right man..... some people just dont know football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158730[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Touche' bruther!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> aWhITExbOYz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id be down with that wager, I royally despise the fudge packers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152236[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152239[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I love this photo. Favre sprang to his feet while the shlub that tackled him is probably working in a grocery store right now.


----------



## mori0174

Serrapygo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aWhITExbOYz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id be down with that wager, I royally despise the fudge packers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152236[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1152239[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this photo. Favre sprang to his feet while the shlub that tackled him is probably working in a grocery store right now.:laugh:
> [snapback]1158789[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He is the younger brother of Champ Bailey, and has only been in the league for two years. he's rodney (boss) Bailey, and was out last year due to injury. He has potential to be a top linebacker, but yeah, he should probably be bagging groceries rather than sacking your ever so wonderful Brett Favre.


----------



## mori0174

Serrapygo said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156445[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you call your own pictures cool :laugh: Talk all you want, but your pack will be lucky, yes lucky, to finish third in the NFC north.
> [snapback]1158140[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who will be their competition? The quarterbackless Bears? The disconnected unproven QB'd Lions who have a knack for losing? The Mossless Vikings with a star QB will be our biggest headache. But hell, who's Culpooper gonna throw to? A bunch of mediocres, that's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bears wont be much, but the Lions have a decent amount of potential with one of the best receiving cores assuming they mesh well. Kevin Jones is only getting better as well. The Vikings will end up at least 3 games ahead of your "pack". The vikings have mediocre receivers? You have Javon Walker and who..? Scary. The vikes are deep at RB, QB, have enough talent at WR to be a top 5 offense, and have a MUCH better defense than your team could PRAY for. Oh yeah, your line sucks too...How do you expect them to protect Favre when you lose Marco Rivera to Dallas? Good luck this season, you guys will need it.
Click to expand...


----------



## thePACK

hrdbyte said:


> hey,just remember when superbowl time comes brett farve will be just like you....watching the game from his home..thats a promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158742[/snapback]​


so who's your team are you embarrased to tell us. step up and ba a man about your team.... wait let me guess who is your team the one that wins the SUPER BOWL.....








[snapback]1158760[/snapback]​[/quote]

yes i'm a follower....







..if you can't tell who my team is by now..you really are lost in the game of football and need to get a new sport to follow..
here i'll throw you a bone...look at me post...plenty of clues for ya :rasp:


----------



## thePACK

Serrapygo said:


> hey,just remember when superbowl time comes brett farve will be just like you....watching the game from his home..thats a promise
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so. But the Niners will be watching the playoffs while the Packers are playing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Rafiola, why don't I see you on IM anymore? Hit me up baby!
> [snapback]1158775[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









..who cares if you make it to the playoffs *twirl finger in air*...no one remembers a second place team..no one cares...

p.s-just got back from vacation...ready to cyber baby?


----------



## hrdbyte

the pack that sounds like a packer fan to me. anyways I will bet you by the end of the season the packers will have a better record that the niners. if you are scared to bet it's o.k. man I unerstand the 49'ers SUCK.....


----------



## thePACK

hrdbyte said:


> the pack that sounds like a packer fan to me. anyways I will bet you by the end of the season the packers will have a better record that the niners. if you are scared to bet it's o.k. man I unerstand the 49'ers SUCK.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158841[/snapback]​


 you got one thing right so far in this thread..they do suck..lucky if they get three wins.....every team has its ups and down..well that if your name doesn't start with detroit or arizona







.... packers will go through the same when farve retires..aaron rodgers is garbage..can someone say tim couch jr..you know it too nicky









btw.. i can play the picture game aswell..









what a game...wouldn't you say...


----------



## hrdbyte

give me a break that was what six years ago. dont you wish it was 1999 right now...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Anyone see the Raider Niner game? Yeah, thats right, Niners whooped them.


----------



## thePACK

hrdbyte said:


> give me a break that was what six years ago. dont you wish it was 1999 right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1158870[/snapback]​


so what.. you lost..









its history and in the record books









just like the giants of 2003..


----------



## 94NDTA

I wish it was 1998









Anyways, back to vikings receivers. Incase you missed it, our leading receiver was a no name Tight End. He's pudgy, crazy and loves to hurdle people.

















And the best picture is when he hurdle a GB packer last year, the one with dreads, and he got up ond looked shocked

He also does crazy endzone dances!


----------



## hrdbyte

heres a deep pass from favre for a TOUCHDOWN...


----------



## Pilsnah

The surprise Superbowl of this year will be Cardinals vs. Texans


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> The Vikings will end up at least 3 games ahead of your "pack".


Yeah, in the loss column.



> You have Javon Walker and who..? Scary.


Talent loaded no names! Donald Driver and Robert Ferguson. These guys get open and rarely drop a ball. I love that these guys are not recognized.











> The vikes are deep at RB, QB, have enough talent at WR to be a top 5 offense, and have a MUCH better defense than your team could PRAY for. Oh yeah, your line sucks too...How do you expect them to protect Favre when you lose Marco Rivera to Dallas? Good luck this season, you guys will need it.


Deep in all those areas to. Especially RB. The bottom line is, both our teams are screwed without our starting QBs. And the O line? The Packers have one of the best O line coaches in the league. We always have a knack for turning no name linesmen into studs.
Yeah...our defense does suck.







I can't even argue on that one.


----------



## hrdbyte

dont worry serrapygo I got your back buddy....


----------



## [email protected]°

Anyone watching the Patriots Saints game??

NE is getting killed thanks to a BAD turnover!!


----------



## hrdbyte

Civic Disobedience said:


> Anyone watching the Patriots Saints game??
> 
> NE is getting killed thanks to a BAD turnover!!
> [snapback]1160899[/snapback]​


it's just the pre-season only so stuff like that will change in the regular season....


----------



## K fizzly

the bengals baby..were doing big things


----------



## hrdbyte

GO PACK GO........


----------



## mrbmum33

Seahawks win it all....

Rothlisburger benched.

Eagles dont make the playoffs due to poor team chemistry

Colts have a great first half then get the injury bug. Usually one good QB goes down for the season and I'm going with Payton this year.


----------



## Jewelz

mrbmum33 said:


> Seahawks win it all....
> 
> Rothlisburger benched.
> 
> Eagles dont make the playoffs due to poor team chemistry
> 
> Colts have a great first half then get the injury bug. Usually one good QB goes down for the season and I'm going with Payton this year.
> [snapback]1165878[/snapback]​


Walter Payton's already dead and was never a QB in the first place :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Colts have a great first half then get the injury bug. Usually one good QB goes down for the season and I'm going with Payton this year.


Manning is way too smart to hang on to the ball long enough to take a serious hit. He won't break Favre's streak but he'll rival it.


----------



## thePACK

Serrapygo said:


> Colts have a great first half then get the injury bug. Usually one good QB goes down for the season and I'm going with Payton this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Manning is way too smart to hang on to the ball long enough to take a serious hit. He won't break Favre's streak but he'll rival it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1168312[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

the only thing farve will do is fall like a bit*h in front of michael strahan...


----------



## 94NDTA

Here is a little video to get you pumped up for the upcomming season.

God bless the black and blue division and the purple people eaters.

LINK!
Might have to copy and paste this link if it doesn't work
http://media3.dumpalink.com/media/eyHkAEm7...saddEgRapPt.wmv


----------



## the_w8

im an avid packer fan.....i hate to say this....they may go 8-8 this year...i think the vikes may be the team to beat in our division...picked up some good defensive players


----------



## SERRAPYGO

the_w8 said:


> im an avid packer fan.....i hate to say this....they may go 8-8 this year...i think the vikes may be the team to beat in our division...picked up some good defensive players
> [snapback]1170222[/snapback]​


Maybe true. Our general manager Ted Thompson pisses me off! WTF is he waiting for? Favre is on limited time and he brings in ZERO, quality free agents! He fails to sign Marco Rivera, Mike Wahle, and lets Darren Sharper go. Sharper isn't exactly the stellar player he thinks he is but, he was the best we had on D. Now he's relying on Mark Roman at safety and rookies, and Amhad Carrol at corner who is such a bonehead that his own team mates had to keep him from a taunting penalty against the Pats. 
The O line can't run block for sh!t, tackling is sloppy, and as usual, and once again, special teams suck!

I blame Ted Thompson for all of this. And I wouldn't blame Favre if he decided to retire after this year.


----------



## thePACK

mashunter18 said:


> Like I said before look for maurice clarett to shock everyone, the dark horse...
> Already shocked with the contract he signed........
> 
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im an avid packer fan.....i hate to say this....they may go 8-8 this year...i think the vikes may be the team to beat in our division...picked up some good defensive players
> [snapback]1170222[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe true. Our general manager Ted Thompson pisses me off! WTF is he waiting for? Favre is on limited time and he brings in ZERO, quality free agents! He fails to sign Marco Rivera, Mike Wahle, and lets Darren Sharper go. Sharper isn't exactly the stellar player he thinks he is but, he was the best we had on D. Now he's relying on Mark Roman at safety and rookies, and Amhad Carrol at corner who is such a bonehead that his own team mates had to keep him from a taunting penalty against the Pats.
> The O line can't run block for sh!t, tackling is sloppy, and as usual, and once again, special teams suck!
> 
> I blame Ted Thompson for all of this. And I wouldn't blame Favre if he decided to retire after this year.
> [snapback]1170426[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thats so true man all the decisions that Ted Thompson made was stupid. he should of upgraded our defense and kept Marco & Mike on offense. but it's gonna be very interesting how the NFC NORTH turns out to be. I am not saying Green Bay will easily take our division it's gonna be tough and the Team that wants it the most will deserve it....


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im an avid packer fan.....i hate to say this....they may go 8-8 this year...i think the vikes may be the team to beat in our division...picked up some good defensive players
> [snapback]1170222[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe true. Our general manager Ted Thompson pisses me off! WTF is he waiting for? Favre is on limited time and he brings in ZERO, quality free agents! He fails to sign Marco Rivera, Mike Wahle, and lets Darren Sharper go. Sharper isn't exactly the stellar player he thinks he is but, he was the best we had on D. Now he's relying on Mark Roman at safety and rookies, and Amhad Carrol at corner who is such a bonehead that his own team mates had to keep him from a taunting penalty against the Pats.
> The O line can't run block for sh!t, tackling is sloppy, and as usual, and once again, special teams suck!
> 
> I blame Ted Thompson for all of this. And I wouldn't blame Favre if he decided to retire after this year.
> [snapback]1170426[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thats so true man all the decisions that Ted Thompson made was stupid. he should of upgraded our defense and kept Marco & Mike on offense. but it's gonna be very interesting how the NFC NORTH turns out to be. I am not saying Green Bay will easily take our division it's gonna be tough and the Team that wants it the most will deserve it....


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> Like I said before look for maurice clarett to shock everyone, the dark horse...
> 
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​



















The "Dark Horse" gets cut


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> thats so true man all the decisions that Ted Thompson made was stupid. he should of upgraded our defense and kept Marco & Mike on offense. but it's gonna be very interesting how the NFC NORTH turns out to be. I am not saying Green Bay will easily take our division it's gonna be tough and the Team that wants it the most will deserve it....


On the flip side... Our last 2 pre-seasons were also horrible and the Pack managed to pull it together (somewhat) as soon as the season started. Just think what could've been if they didn't stumble with that 4 game losing streak last season. All 4 of those games were close and could have been won.

What do you think about Hannibal Navies getting cut?


----------



## mashunter18

Jewelz said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before look for maurice clarett to shock everyone, the dark horse...
> 
> [snapback]1151333[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Dark Horse" gets cut
> [snapback]1171668[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I tanked that predication for sure....


----------



## Fido

so...when do online bets start?


----------



## 94NDTA

Fido said:


> so...when do online bets start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1173036[/snapback]​


I think they allready did....look earlier in the thread.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Anyone see the end of the Niner Titan game? WHO WON?!?!?! I left at overtime.


----------



## mashunter18

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Anyone see the end of the Niner Titan game? WHO WON?!?!?! I left at overtime.
> [snapback]1173755[/snapback]​


Kind of ironic, titans drafted kicker Joe Needney 2 years ago, he has been out for injuries two years, like he was made of glass.....titans cut him, 49ers picked him up, and he kicked the winning field goal in overtime to beat his old team the titans


----------



## Jewelz

Colts to sign Corey Simon


----------



## deadhead

Colts to sign Corey Simon

Take TO too....lol
Simon was a hell of a player here in Philly what stands out in my mind is the hit he put on Vick in the NFC champioship game.!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> so...when do online bets start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1173036[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think they allready did....look earlier in the thread.
> [snapback]1173231[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If I wasn't such a "stand up guy", I would retract my bet. The Packers have shown me NOTHING this pre-season to make me think they are going to do anything positive this season. It all starts with our mucked up offensive line. Favre is running for his life! I've seen some glimpses of hope with a few defensive players like Poppinga, and Jenkins but, other than that, things look pretty gloomy.


----------



## Reddevill

Raiders win first pre-season game!!! About time,....Cant wait until season opener with the Pats!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers

*GO RAMS *


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Reddevill said:


> Raiders win first pre-season game!!! About time,....Cant wait until season opener with the Pats!!!
> [snapback]1177539[/snapback]​


Why, do you like losing?


----------



## Jewelz

Hard to believe the season actually starts tomorrow


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Hard to believe the season actually starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1182870[/snapback]​


PATRIOTS BABY!







I BEEN WITH EM SINCE I WAS BORN!


----------



## Guest

Bills > Patriots!

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA

Fido said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe the season actually starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1182870[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> PATRIOTS BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BEEN WITH EM SINCE I WAS BORN!
> [snapback]1183249[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You liar.

Who do you guys think will win tonight?


----------



## 94NDTA

Also, keep Nov 21st clear, the years best Monday night game will be that night.

Vikings at Greenbay.

Should be awesome.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe the season actually starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1182870[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> PATRIOTS BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BEEN WITH EM SINCE I WAS BORN!
> [snapback]1183249[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You liar.
> 
> Who do you guys think will win tonight?
> [snapback]1184473[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Do you even have to ask??!?!?! Patriots by 14 or better!


----------



## mori0174

94NDTA said:


> Also, keep Nov 21st clear, the years best Monday night game will be that night.
> 
> Vikings at Greenbay.
> 
> Should be awesome.
> [snapback]1184483[/snapback]​


Yeah it will be, but it isnt looking like it will be much of a contest, considering the packers are looking like complete crap right now. I guess we'll see if they can even handle the lions on sunday...


----------



## 94NDTA

mori0174 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep Nov 21st clear, the years best Monday night game will be that night.
> 
> Vikings at Greenbay.
> 
> Should be awesome.
> [snapback]1184483[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it will be, but it isnt looking like it will be much of a contest, considering the packers are looking like complete crap right now. I guess we'll see if they can even handle the lions on sunday...
> [snapback]1186335[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The best part about packers/vikings games is that no matter how good/bad either team is doing, the games are usually pretty close.


----------



## mori0174

94NDTA said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep Nov 21st clear, the years best Monday night game will be that night.
> 
> Vikings at Greenbay.
> 
> Should be awesome.
> [snapback]1184483[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it will be, but it isnt looking like it will be much of a contest, considering the packers are looking like complete crap right now. I guess we'll see if they can even handle the lions on sunday...
> [snapback]1186335[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best part about packers/vikings games is that no matter how good/bad either team is doing, the games are usually pretty close.
> [snapback]1187426[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats true. Even when the packers won the superbowl in 96' they split the 2 game series. Its always competitive.

Wow, could that game have sucked more? Vikes have two TD's taken away, at least one for a complete BS call. Wiggins on pass interference?! He didnt even touch the guy. Culpepper had one of his worst games ever too. Then after the INT at the end, the D lets cadillac run for a free 80 yd TD?? WTF is with that? Im sad today.


----------



## mrbmum33

F***ing Seahawks!!!! I always cheer for you and all you do is Sh*t in my bed.


----------



## Jewelz

Colts are unstoppable !!


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> Colts are unstoppable !!
> [snapback]1189447[/snapback]​


Bills > Colts


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Colts are unstoppable !!
> [snapback]1189447[/snapback]​


Patriots > Colts...AGAIN...just wait...


----------



## GoJamieGo

Only one game in to the new season Joe Gibbs has decided to go with Mark Brunell over starter Patrick Ramsey. Are there any SKINS fans here and if so, what your take on all this?


----------



## Jewelz

When are you people going to stop creating separate threads about every litttle thing that happens in NFL and using the pinned NFL thread ?


----------



## GoJamieGo

Oops.... can anyone move this thread?


----------



## Jewelz

Moved


----------



## Guest

Wow, anyone else think last nights game, Falcs vs Eagles, was electric? Man, I was so pumped watching it.

Too bad Owens didnt show up.


----------



## Fido

Yeah, weird start to the season. EAGLES LOST.


----------



## r1dermon

pats/colts vs. falcons is your superbowl, and it ALL comes down to who has home field in the playoffs for the AFC. because the colts in a dome this year are going to be one tough cookie to crunch. eagles are overrated, and frustrated because of last years loss. they're not going anywhere this season.


----------



## Azeral

r1dermon said:


> pats/colts vs. falcons is your superbowl, and it ALL comes down to who has home field in the playoffs for the AFC. because the colts in a dome this year are going to be one tough cookie to crunch. eagles are overrated, and frustrated because of last years loss. they're not going anywhere this season.
> [snapback]1192278[/snapback]​


Azeral Coughs. The Chiefs are gonna play the Steelers in the AFC Championship.









Pats/Colts


----------



## r1dermon

lmao, chiefs MIGHT be alright this season, if their D can keep it up, but its unlikely. colts have a way better D than the chiefs, with mike doss and freeny. good coverage, good pass rush. chiefs are good at home because their stadium holds 80 thousand people, lol. but away, i suspect they wont hold a candle. steelers are not even a contender IMO. i think the jags would give them a run for their money. they have a pretty solid D, but without burress and without a GOOD qb who can prove he can get it done in the post season...they're trash. not to mention, both staley AND bettis are out. patriots are definately the favorite...how could they not be, they won the superbowl last year AND the year before, and they won their first game so far...and they covered an 8pt spread, over randy moss and one of the heaviest hitting front 4 D's in the league. until they lose a playoff game(which brady and belichik have never done) they're my favorites to win it all, even if they scrape by going 10-6 and just grabbing the WC. oh, one more thing about the pats and colts, here's evidence that the league wants the colts to win, the patriots have the second toughest schedule in the league if you're going by strength of opponents last year, the colts have one of the easiest. I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!


----------



## Guest

Colts and Pats will blow it. Bills = Superbowl.


----------



## r1dermon

losman is not even close to a superbowl QB. bills go nowheres.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> losman is not even close to a superbowl QB. bills go nowheres.
> [snapback]1192609[/snapback]​


BS.


----------



## aaron07_20

r1dermon said:


> steelers are not even a contender IMO. i think the jags would give them a run for their money. they have a pretty solid D, but without burress and without a GOOD qb who can prove he can get it done in the post season...they're trash. not to mention, both staley AND bettis are out.
> [snapback]1192304[/snapback]​


LOL ur a funny one!


----------



## r1dermon

whats funnier is big bens performance against the pats last season


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Man, I just stumbled over these forums a few days ago and now I see an NFL thread! This is f'n sweet! I have an NFL website project I was thinking about starting up actually... Anyways...

Lots of stuff happening around the league, there is more news than there usually is by midseason. Week 2 will be a good week, no more upsets. At least not on the Vikings. I often work on the field when the Vikes play because my uncle sets up the ship they enter through. I'm pumped as hell, I'm going to drive to Green Bay and watch my Vikings beat the Pack on November 21 with some friends! We're going to start sh*t with everyone and probably get jumped by a few thousand people, lol.

The reason the Vikings did bad last week was because our new offensive coordinate switched up the entire gameplan at the last second. That was no the offense we ran all offseason, it makes NO sense to me. Aside from that, Wiggins had a TD called back (mentioned in earlier post) and even the commentators acknowledged that it was BS and shouldn't have been taken back, but it was not challengable so Tice will get a "we're sorry" note in the mail probably. Culpepper had pressure in his face the ENTIRE game because we had a rookie in at RG (decent rookie but as soon as he was pulled we threw for around 200 yards, this was in the second half, around the third quarter). We were constantly having to throw the ball because of this which gave our RBs NO carries. On top of that, Bennett is the worst back in the league and they should pull him because Moore is a 100+ yard game back, he proved that last season.

With all defending the loss behind me, we WILL win in week 2 or we're in big trouble. Our defense is amazing. To all those who say Darren Sharper is washed up, I want you to download footage of him picking Griese off on that post route and taking it to the house for 88 yards. Smoot also made a very nice int grab by planting his feet and falling out of bounds. Our defense stuffed the hell out of their offense but by the second half they were in pretty much the whole game and got tired. Next week will be better.

As far as Atlanta goes, I'm positive they'll be one of the last four teams playing this year. Did you see that 20 yard sneak by Vick?! That was blinding speed! He looked like Charlie Garner (back in the day) on a screen pass. I wonder what his 0-60 is?

Colts look amazing this year, as do the Chiefs. For everyone who predicts Oakland to win the west, you're wrong. Collins is too incosistent and inaccurate to keep a winning record. He went 21-20 for TD/INT last year and even worse the year before. And with Moss joining Sapp and Woodson in that locker room, they will need a tv contract for their new soap opera.

Over in Pittsburg, their 3rd string runningback tore it up. Makes me wonder if the Steelers have a better system than the Broncos?

One last thing... Can someone explain to me what happened to the Ravens? I didn't see the whole game but I know Boller is gone and they signed Stewart.


----------



## r1dermon

boller went down with some type of leg injury, the team says that he will start when he's healthy, nothing further on how long he'll be out. at least, last time i checked. 
big ben bruised his knee and has been DOWNGRADED to questionable for sundays start. 
oakland is going to be a good team, so long as they can learn to mesh. they have many split personalities and collins really isnt the greatest. but with the addition of moss, it opens up the possibility for the double up and porter on single coverage. 
chiefs are strong, but i think this season is going to end with the loss of priest holmes for a defensive aquisition, i think next year could potentially be their year, depending on what happens in indy and here in new england. that being said, i can think of one team that could potentially knock the patriots off this season, and its the colts, nobody else. some teams, like the steelers, or eagles, might play them close, but new england is too dominant. the only way to win is to exploid the lack of middle linebacker, and i think peyton manning has way too many options for the pats to cover. but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> boller went down with some type of leg injury, the team says that he will start when he's healthy, nothing further on how long he'll be out. at least, last time i checked.
> big ben bruised his knee and has been DOWNGRADED to questionable for sundays start.
> oakland is going to be a good team, so long as they can learn to mesh. they have many split personalities and collins really isnt the greatest. but with the addition of moss, it opens up the possibility for the double up and porter on single coverage.
> chiefs are strong, but i think this season is going to end with the loss of priest holmes for a defensive aquisition, i think next year could potentially be their year, depending on what happens in indy and here in new england. that being said, i can think of one team that could potentially knock the patriots off this season, and its the colts, nobody else. some teams, like the steelers, or eagles, might play them close, but new england is too dominant. the only way to win is to exploid the lack of middle linebacker, and i think peyton manning has way too many options for the pats to cover. but we'll see what happens.
> [snapback]1194455[/snapback]​


You count out the Bills MUCH too easily...you shall see.


----------



## hrdbyte

Lots of stuff happening around the league, there is more news than there usually is by midseason. Week 2 will be a good week, no more upsets. At least not on the Vikings. I often work on the field when the Vikes play because my uncle sets up the ship they enter through. I'm pumped as hell, I'm going to drive to Green Bay and watch my Vikings beat the Pack on November 21 with some friends! We're going to start sh*t with everyone and probably get jumped by a few thousand people, lol.

dude you know the Pack & vikes always split a game apeice each year. so for any team to win two would be a surprise but I bet it will not happen.... I bet that the Packers will win atleast one out of the two.... GO-PACK-GO


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Yeah, the Pack and Vikes usually do split. The Packers have been a good team for a long time now but they fell apart this offseason. Farve is not any younger (still good, but not great and has lost speed - he admitted it), Walker is now on IR, they lost some key offensive lineman and Farve is constantly on the run now, Al Harris went to New Orleans not too long ago, and they are relying on a lot of young guys. They still have potential but will definitly not make the playoffs with the Vikings and Lions in their division.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> I'm going to drive to Green Bay and watch my Vikings beat the Pack on November 21 with some friends! We're going to start sh*t with everyone and probably get jumped by a few thousand people, lol.


Good luck with that! Without Moss the Vikings got thrust into mediocrity! You got a small taste of it last Sunday and you will get more of a taste of it the rest of the season. Culpepper was a god on the field as long as Moss was there. Now he'll be a disoriented scrambling cliche'. It takes two to tango! The Vikes may have revamped their defense a bit, but without Moss' 90 catches per season it's a wash!








Bad team chemistry or not, you can't cut an all star reciever and expect to be better than you were.









And the Packers will revamp. The dynamics of both teams are as level as they ever have been.


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> I'm going to drive to Green Bay and watch my Vikings beat the Pack on November 21 with some friends! We're going to start sh*t with everyone and probably get jumped by a few thousand people, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that! Without Moss the Vikings got thrust into mediocrity! You got a small taste of it last Sunday and you will get more of a taste of it the rest of the season. Culpepper was a god on the field as long as Moss was there. Now he'll be a disoriented scrambling cliche'. It takes two to tango! The Vikes may have revamped their defense a bit, but without Moss' 90 catches per season it's a wash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad team chemistry or not, you can't cut an all star reciever and expect to be better than you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Packers will revamp. The dynamics of both teams are as level as they ever have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1194843[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yes you are again 100% correct man.....


----------



## Philly Piranhas

Culpeper suck, im glad he is not my quarter back, Mickey Mouse hands. lol


----------



## Philly Piranhas

you forgot the fact that Payton Chokes in every big game he has ever played.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

STEELERS


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

> Good luck with that! Without Moss the Vikings got thrust into mediocrity! You got a small taste of it last Sunday and you will get more of a taste of it the rest of the season. Culpepper was a god on the field as long as Moss was there. Now he'll be a disoriented scrambling cliche'. It takes two to tango! The Vikes may have revamped their defense a bit, but without Moss' 90 catches per season it's a wash!
> Bad team chemistry or not, you can't cut an all star reciever and expect to be better than you were.
> 
> And the Packers will revamp. The dynamics of both teams are as level as they ever have been.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. Did you know that for the four games Moss was out last season, Culpepper tore it up and was able to spread the ball. The games they did lose without Moss were only by a field goal, each time. Moss was not our leading receiver last year. As a matter of fact, he was not even the Vikings' second leading receiver. Those feats belong to Jermaine Wiggins, a tight end - and Nate Burleson. For Moss, we got:

*Troy Williamson* - Great future WR who averaged 20 yards per catch in a running based college offense. Has proven to be a big play artist this preseason and has the speed to run neck to neck with Moss. Didn't play last week, take note of that.

*Napoleon Harris* - Has shown amazing pass rushing through preseason and regular season so far, definitly a positive.

*Darren Sharper* - Pro Bowl caliber safety, already took an 88 yard pick to the house last week. Regardless of what bitter Packer fans say, he is NOT done yet. Sharper gives us two pro bowl safeties shutting down the pass.

*Fred Smoot* - One of the leagues better cover corners, plays tight D and already snatched a nice pick last week. He gives us one of the best corner tandems next to Winfield.

*Sam Cowart* - Not on the top of his career anymore but is a great leader on the field and has definitly not let anyone down so far.

*Pat Williams* - Did you see us shut "Caddy" Williams down? We dominated the hell out of him in the first half. He finished with 140 rushing yards, on their last drive of the game when we had already given up and had our D on the field the whole game, he gained 70 yards. Therefore meaning, he would have only finished with about 70 yards on the game. If you actually watched the game, our linebackers were beating him up and pushing their line of scrimmage back at least once on every drive. Pat Williams next to pro bowler Kevin Williams is a great run stopping machine. And guess what, once Erasmus James rids of the flu, we will be lining two number 1 draft pick defensive ends next to our pro bowl DTs.

Because of Moss' salary, we acquired all that talent. We also signed Koren Robinson, giving us:

- Nate Burleson, boasted a 1000 yard season last year
- Marcus Robinson, multiple 1000 yard seasons
- Koren Robinson, top 10 pick + 1000 yard seasons
- Travis Taylor, top 10 pick, had no decent QB in Baltimore
- Troy Williamson, top 10 pick
- Jermaine Wiggins, lead receptions on our team last year

That is plenty enough firepower for Culpepper. And it is also funny how he has ONE bad game after an MVP worthy season and all of a sudden he sucks. In actuality, the gameplan was switched at the last minute last week and we're shallow without starters on our Oline. Culpepper will be a top 5 QB AGAIN for sure this season, wait and see. It's only week 2. Up here in Minneapolis, all these people talk trash about Culpepper and then when he gets going, like he always does, he is their favorite player in the league and they all have his jersey.

So is this why ESPN (the magazine) picked MN to win the superbowl this year? Now personally, I doubt we will win the NFC Championship, but it's a 50/50 of us being in the conference game, at least. And I'm also not saying our offense is better without Moss, no offense is better without Moss. But as an overall team, we are NOT worse. The Packers are not even on the Lions' level, and the Vikings will kill the Lions. All this talk is worthless, though, just watch.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Good luck with that! Without Moss the Vikings got thrust into mediocrity! You got a small taste of it last Sunday and you will get more of a taste of it the rest of the season. Culpepper was a god on the field as long as Moss was there. Now he'll be a disoriented scrambling cliche'. It takes two to tango! The Vikes may have revamped their defense a bit, but without Moss' 90 catches per season it's a wash!
> Bad team chemistry or not, you can't cut an all star reciever and expect to be better than you were.
> 
> And the Packers will revamp. The dynamics of both teams are as level as they ever have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, wrong, wrong. Did you know that for the four games Moss was out last season, Culpepper tore it up and was able to spread the ball. The games they did lose without Moss were only by a field goal, each time. Moss was not our leading receiver last year. As a matter of fact, he was not even the Vikings' second leading receiver. Those feats belong to Jermaine Wiggins, a tight end - and Nate Burleson. For Moss, we got:
> 
> *Troy Williamson* - Great future WR who averaged 20 yards per catch in a running based college offense. Has proven to be a big play artist this preseason and has the speed to run neck to neck with Moss. Didn't play last week, take note of that.
> 
> *Napoleon Harris* - Has shown amazing pass rushing through preseason and regular season so far, definitly a positive.
> 
> *Darren Sharper* - Pro Bowl caliber safety, already took an 88 yard pick to the house last week. Regardless of what bitter Packer fans say, he is NOT done yet. Sharper gives us two pro bowl safeties shutting down the pass.
> 
> *Fred Smoot* - One of the leagues better cover corners, plays tight D and already snatched a nice pick last week. He gives us one of the best corner tandems next to Winfield.
> 
> *Sam Cowart* - Not on the top of his career anymore but is a great leader on the field and has definitly not let anyone down so far.
> 
> *Pat Williams* - Did you see us shut "Caddy" Williams down? We dominated the hell out of him in the first half. He finished with 140 rushing yards, on their last drive of the game when we had already given up and had our D on the field the whole game, he gained 70 yards. Therefore meaning, he would have only finished with about 70 yards on the game. If you actually watched the game, our linebackers were beating him up and pushing their line of scrimmage back at least once on every drive. Pat Williams next to pro bowler Kevin Williams is a great run stopping machine. And guess what, once Erasmus James rids of the flu, we will be lining two number 1 draft pick defensive ends next to our pro bowl DTs.
> 
> Because of Moss' salary, we acquired all that talent. We also signed Koren Robinson, giving us:
> 
> - Nate Burleson, boasted a 1000 yard season last year
> - Marcus Robinson, multiple 1000 yard seasons
> - Koren Robinson, top 10 pick + 1000 yard seasons
> - Travis Taylor, top 10 pick, had no decent QB in Baltimore
> - Troy Williamson, top 10 pick
> - Jermaine Wiggins, lead receptions on our team last year
> 
> That is plenty enough firepower for Culpepper. And it is also funny how he has ONE bad game after an MVP worthy season and all of a sudden he sucks. In actuality, the gameplan was switched at the last minute last week and we're shallow without starters on our Oline. Culpepper will be a top 5 QB AGAIN for sure this season, wait and see. It's only week 2. Up here in Minneapolis, all these people talk trash about Culpepper and then when he gets going, like he always does, he is their favorite player in the league and they all have his jersey.
> 
> So is this why ESPN (the magazine) picked MN to win the superbowl this year? Now personally, I doubt we will win the NFC Championship, but it's a 50/50 of us being in the conference game, at least. And I'm also not saying our offense is better without Moss, no offense is better without Moss. But as an overall team, we are NOT worse. The Packers are not even on the Lions' level, and the Vikings will kill the Lions. All this talk is worthless, though, just watch.:nod:
> [snapback]1195329[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hmm..yeah... Impressive in text and sure winners on paper. So why did they lose last week? A loss to the Bucs! A team in disarray!









Why did ESPN pick them to win the Superbowl? Because it was one writers opinion. I haven't heard squat about the Vikings going any further than the first round beyond that. The big talk is... "Culpepper has developed into an awesome QB, but will he be the same without Moss?"


> *Darren Sharper* - Pro Bowl caliber safety, already took an 88 yard pick to the house last week. Regardless of what bitter Packer fans say, he is NOT done yet. Sharper gives us two pro bowl safeties shutting down the pass.


Sharper was a ProBowl saftey because nobody better is out there. Yeah, he is in the top 10. But, he has a tendancy to look lost and confused out there and then...all of a sudden... make a play. He'll blow coverage one play after another before actually doing something. You'll see eventually.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

> Sharper was a ProBowl saftey because nobody better is out there. Yeah, he is in the top 10. But, he has a tendancy to look lost and confused out there and then...all of a sudden... make a play. He'll blow coverage one play after another before actually doing something. You'll see eventually.


Oh, no, I know what you mean. Being a Packer fan, you know your stuff on him. I've seen it in week 1. He blew coverage on one of the plays, and a couple plays later he made that pick. It is hot and cold with him, but I'm willing to live with that if he can be this much of an upgrade over our former free safety.


----------



## Gordeez

I didnt read through all yoy lesbian posts, but the Raiders are my pick, Bene my pick since like 80 something


----------



## SERRAPYGO

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Sharper was a ProBowl saftey because nobody better is out there. Yeah, he is in the top 10. But, he has a tendancy to look lost and confused out there and then...all of a sudden... make a play. He'll blow coverage one play after another before actually doing something. You'll see eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, I know what you mean. Being a Packer fan, you know your stuff on him. I've seen it in week 1. He blew coverage on one of the plays, and a couple plays later he made that pick. It is hot and cold with him, but I'm willing to live with that if he can be this much of an upgrade over our former free safety.
> [snapback]1196430[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sharper still beats the safety we have now. Nick Collins replaced him (I think).
You guys are no worse for the wear having him. I just hope he doesn't make a play against the Packers because, if I have to see his stupid little celebration shimmy (wich I've always hated) I'll vomit! On the local radio here, he always refered to himself in the third person...bugged the shyte outta me!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Man, I think I'm going to be sick. After watching the Vikings play the Bengals (it's currently half time and we're losing 20-0 after throwing ANOTHER pick off the fingertips of Burleson) I am slowly coming to terms that our Offense is complete garbage and our entire season is now ruined because of it. I tried to stay positive through week 1, but this is worse than week 1. It's not even comparible, we're missing Linehan very bad right now, as well as Birk, Dixon, and yes... Moss. Moss is not the biggest part of it, though. I'm gonna have to stick by my team but if these back-up lineman don't start blocking and if our NEW offensive coordinater (yes, we switched AGAIN since preseason) doesn't start calling smart plays, we might not win a game this season.









I hope this season is quick and painless, hurry up '07!

*Update:* (NOW, it's actually half time) 27-0


----------



## SERRAPYGO

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Man, I think I'm going to be sick. After watching the Vikings play the Bengals (it's currently half time and we're losing 20-0 after throwing ANOTHER pick off the fingertips of Burleson) I am slowly coming to terms that our Offense is complete garbage and our entire season is now ruined because of it. I tried to stay positive through week 1, but this is worse than week 1. It's not even comparible, we're missing Linehan very bad right now, as well as Birk, Dixon, and yes... Moss. Moss is not the biggest part of it, though. I'm gonna have to stick by my team but if these back-up lineman don't start blocking and if our NEW offensive coordinater (yes, we switched AGAIN since preseason) doesn't start calling smart plays, we might not win a game this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this season is quick and painless, hurry up '07!
> [snapback]1197646[/snapback]​


I'd be a total asshole to kick a guy when he's down. So, I'll just make room for ya in my boat. If the Packers don't leave their cleat marks on the Brown's asses this afternoon, I will be seriously worried. I don't even wanna see a sqeaker victory. It better be 35-3 or something.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Yeah, dude, I think we are in the same boat. I don't see the Vikings or Packers doing too hot this season. You guys lost Javon Walker and many guys over the offseason. We've lost Birk and many guys over the offseason. I'm to the point where I just want to see SOMEONE in the NFC North win... Anyone? The only time NFC North wins is when we play eachother.

Eh, on a sidenote Nate Burleson just left the game injured.









I never thought I'd say it, but for the sake of our division, I hope the Packers win today.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Well, we ended up scoring our FIRST touchdown this season in the end of the fourth quarter,









The Packers are not starting off so hot, either man. They're still in a spot where they can turn the game around, though. Man the NFC North is horrible this year. (Bears KILLED Lions)


----------



## r1dermon

patriots just had one of their worst games in recent memory...im pissed for the duration of the week.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

I, myself, was quite amazed the Panthers beat the Pats... I had bet on the Pats in a pool that I have. The thing that made me so positive was the fact that Kris Jenkins is out for the year.

I also costed me that the Bears somehow beat the Lions and the Ravens failed to win AGAIN.

This season is getting too hard to predict, nothing is set in stone anymore.


----------



## Guest

I got fucked over in the P-Fury Fantasy Pool


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Packers just lost to Browns... NFC North is really starting to look sorry.


----------



## hrdbyte

sad to say but my packers SUCK.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Mia/NYJ game just finished and I must say, to my own disbelief, the Jets DO NOT look like a playoff contender.







Sad as it may seem, Penningtons' skills have gone way downhill, and that O-line needs to shape up to allow the aging Martin to run....Who the hell is Julley (TE)?

Jets defense looks quite rejuvenated though


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

> Who the hell is Julley (TE)?


Doug Jolley, TE, was picked up from the Oakland Raiders. He was a pretty solid starter for the Raiders for quite some time. From what I've seen, at least in his Raider days, he was a pretty decent player.

Right now I'm watching the Raiders and the Chiefs. Normally, I like the Raiders, but since they have Moss I'm hoping they lose because everyone thinks Moss will take them to the superbowl, by himself. Time and time again I try to explain Collins is too inaccurate and washed up. Well, he just overthrew Moss by a mile, further proving my point. Anyone will look good with Moss, apparently that includes Culpepper. Anyways, Chiefs look dangerous this year, I bet they will be one of the last teams playing this year.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Quick question......Looking into creating a fantasy football team, am I out of time to do so?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Packers just lost to Browns... NFC North is really starting to look sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1197937[/snapback]​


Man you aren't kidding. What the hell is going on this year? The Bears blow out the Lions? WTF?? The Pats dump one to the Panthers. The Las Vegas odds makers have to be going nuts!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

> Quick question......Looking into creating a fantasy football team, am I out of time to do so?


I believe so, unfortunately.



> Man you aren't kidding. What the hell is going on this year? The Bears blow out the Lions? WTF?? The Pats dump one to the Panthers. The Las Vegas odds makers have to be going nuts!


I dunno, this season is insane. It's impossible to win fantasy football and nfl pools because the entire league seems to be inconsistent. Last week the Dolphins and 49ers pulled huge upsets. This week the Patriots lose to Jenkins-less Panthers. The Vikings, who looked so safe on paper, have proven to be complete garbage and possibly the worst team in the league, so far. NFC North is horrible, when they were predicted to improve. I have seen more penalties this year than any year to date. Everything is all shaken up and nothing is certain, making superbowl predictions is impossible. Oh, I forgot, the Ravens are 0-2 and the Falcons lost to the Seahawks! Most surprising of all; Peyton didn't throw a TD today!


----------



## Guest

What the hell...

Bills lose.
Falcons lose.
Packers lose. 
Chargers lose.
Ravens lose.

f*ck.

Im happy I odnt have any money on our fantasy football pool.


----------



## Azeral

Chiefs Rule


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Yeah, I can see the Chiefs at least going to the AFC Championship.

On the bright side, Moss can't laugh too much at the Vikings because his team is 0-2, regardless of how much worse the Vikings look. A record is a record,


----------



## Azeral

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Yeah, I can see the Chiefs at least going to the AFC Championship.
> 
> On the bright side, Moss can't laugh too much at the Vikings because his team is 0-2, regardless of how much worse the Vikings look. A record is a record,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198692[/snapback]​


I think the chiefs will have the best record in the nfl.......16-0 and then win the superbowl.







hehe


----------



## Fido

Azeral said:


> SeeingRedAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can see the Chiefs at least going to the AFC Championship.
> 
> On the bright side, Moss can't laugh too much at the Vikings because his team is 0-2, regardless of how much worse the Vikings look. A record is a record,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198692[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chiefs will have the best record in the nfl.......16-0 and then win the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> [snapback]1198960[/snapback]​
Click to expand...











Patriots will PWN the cheifs %100


----------



## Fido

Oh and BTW< im with dallas tonight.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> The Vikings, who looked so safe on paper, have proven to be complete garbage and possibly the worst team in the league, so far. NFC North is horrible, when they were predicted to improve. I have seen more penalties this year than any year to date.


I'm now convinced that when the Packers and Vikings meet, it will end in a tie. 0-0. And there will be a record shattering amount of penalties between the two.









But I'm still confident we can both beat the Bears who are just a hemmohroidal flare up!









Cowboys and Skins on right now...zzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest

Washington...









Why the hell would I ever have confidence in Bledsoe...

Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Who'da thunk that the skins could mount such a comeback in the 4th....and you know who scored those two TDs???? The former NY Jets WR Santana Moss...WTF?!?!

Drew Bledsoe, you suck.
Keyshawn, you're too overhyped.
Julius Jones...pooh!
Dallas D....hmmmmmmm?


----------



## GoJamieGo

How about them SKINS?!?!?









DAMN WHAT A COMEBACK!!!


----------



## mauls

*CHIEFS
*
going all the way!


----------



## GoJamieGo

Redskins are all HEART!

These guys never quit. Their defense is no joke so when their offense comes around, teams better watch out. Damn, it feels great to finally get the Dallas monkey of our backs!
This game really made my week..... It's going to be a great week in the Metro area.









Washington REDSKINS #1 in the NFC EAST!

GO SKINS!!!


----------



## Fido

Screw the skinss, i KNOW my Patriots will rip em a new hole.


----------



## GoJamieGo

Fido said:


> Screw the skinss, i KNOW my Patriots will rip em a new hole.
> [snapback]1199874[/snapback]​


Your Patriots, eh??? From San Jose?

I'm just wondering when you jumped on the bandwagon....lol

Keep it real man









oh wait lemme guess.... you're originally from New England, right?


----------



## Fido

I been with em since the start. Done hate.


----------



## GoJamieGo

Fido said:


> I been with em since the start. Done hate.
> [snapback]1200353[/snapback]​


Sure.... That's what they all say.


----------



## thePACK

GoJamieGo said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been with em since the start. Done hate.
> [snapback]1200353[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.... That's what they all say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1200867[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

shush,he's been a fan since they drafted doug flutie and the 85 superbowl run...were the got cremated by "da bears"..irving fryer and tony eason years...oh boy..i just realize that i'm old...









but right fido you been a fan ever since they sported those ugly patriot uni's..


----------



## Guest

thePACK said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been with em since the start. Done hate.
> [snapback]1200353[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.... That's what they all say.:laugh:
> [snapback]1200867[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shush,he's been a fan since they drafted doug flutie and the 85 superbowl run...were the got cremated by "da bears"..irving fryer and tony eason years...oh boy..i just realize that i'm old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but right fido you been a fan ever since they sported those ugly patriot uni's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1202919[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Doug Flutie


----------



## 94NDTA

I hate the vikings









I will be at the Vikings Saints games, look for two white guys with "Put in Brad" shirts on.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

I heard a couple of days ago, that the only way the Vikings will be going to the Super Bowl this year is if they buy some tickets off of their coach.


----------



## 94NDTA

JD_MAN said:


> I heard a couple of days ago, that the only way the Vikings will be going to the Super Bowl this year is if they buy some tickets off of their coach.
> [snapback]1203193[/snapback]​


I hope thats not true.


----------



## bjones27406

gotta say im with the panthers there defense looked good in beating pats


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, but it looked terrible when losing to the saints. a so-so team...the patriots beat themselves, the panthers didnt win that game, the patriots lost it, and the sad thing is, the panthers got a free TD and they didnt even have to break the endzone...whatever though, you should see belichik on the interviews up here, he's freakin heated. but how about this gay schedule!!! panthers AWAY, steelers AWAY two weeks in a row...and the colts play jacksonville and the browns in that same span...think the league has a woody for the colts or what? listen to this gay ass schedule comparison.

colts: @Baltimore 8:30pm
Sep 18 Jacksonville 1:00pm
Sep 25 Cleveland 1:00pm
Oct 2 @Tennessee 1:00pm
Oct 9 @San Francisco 4:05pm
Oct 17 St. Louis 9:00pm
Oct 23 @Houston 1:00pm
Week 8 BYE 
Nov 7 @New England 9:00pm
Nov 13 Houston 1:00pm
Nov 20 @Cincinnati 1:00pm
Nov 28 Pittsburgh 9:00pm
Dec 4 Tennessee 1:00pm
Dec 11 @Jacksonville 1:00pm
Dec 18 San Diego 1:00pm
Dec 24 @Seattle 4:15pm
Jan 1 Arizona

pats: Oakland Won 30-20	
Sep 18	@Carolina	Lost 17-27	
Sep 25	@Pittsburgh	4:15pm	713
Oct 2	San Diego	1:00pm	711
Oct 9	@Atlanta	1:00pm	708
Oct 16	@Denver	4:15pm	714
Week 7	BYE 
Oct 30	Buffalo	8:30pm	
Nov 7	Indianapolis	9:00pm	
Nov 13	@Miami	1:00pm	711
Nov 20	New Orleans	1:00pm	711
Nov 27	@Kansas City	1:00pm	709
Dec 4	N.Y. Jets	4:15pm	715
Dec 11	@Buffalo	1:00pm	704
Dec 17	Tampa Bay	1:30pm	
Dec 26	@N.Y. Jets	9:00pm	
Jan 1	Miami

look at that load of bull...whatever though, its just gonna prove how nasty the pats really are when they run the league again with the second toughest schedule. i wanna know how the colts get it so easy when they were a playoff team...in the divisional round...


----------



## bjones27406

how can you say we didnt win our defense crushed you guys .your only offense was a blown coverage for 80 yrds and a stupid interception right into your guys hands.but i have to agree with the blown call on the first td wouldnt have mattered anyway i beleive it was second down


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

r1dermon said:


> yeah, but it looked terrible when losing to the saints. a so-so team...the patriots beat themselves, the panthers didnt win that game, the patriots lost it, and the sad thing is, the panthers got a free TD and they didnt even have to break the endzone...whatever though, you should see belichik on the interviews up here, he's freakin heated. but how about this gay schedule!!! panthers AWAY, steelers AWAY two weeks in a row...and the colts play jacksonville and the browns in that same span...think the league has a woody for the colts or what? listen to this gay ass schedule comparison.
> 
> colts: @Baltimore 8:30pm
> Sep 18 Jacksonville 1:00pm
> Sep 25 Cleveland 1:00pm
> Oct 2 @Tennessee 1:00pm
> Oct 9 @San Francisco 4:05pm
> Oct 17 St. Louis 9:00pm
> Oct 23 @Houston 1:00pm
> Week 8 BYE
> Nov 7 @New England 9:00pm
> Nov 13 Houston 1:00pm
> Nov 20 @Cincinnati 1:00pm
> Nov 28 Pittsburgh 9:00pm
> Dec 4 Tennessee 1:00pm
> Dec 11 @Jacksonville 1:00pm
> Dec 18 San Diego 1:00pm
> Dec 24 @Seattle 4:15pm
> Jan 1 Arizona
> 
> pats: Oakland Won 30-20
> Sep 18	@Carolina	Lost 17-27
> Sep 25	@Pittsburgh	4:15pm	713
> Oct 2	San Diego	1:00pm	711
> Oct 9	@Atlanta	1:00pm	708
> Oct 16	@Denver	4:15pm	714
> Week 7	BYE
> Oct 30	Buffalo	8:30pm
> Nov 7	Indianapolis	9:00pm
> Nov 13	@Miami	1:00pm	711
> Nov 20	New Orleans	1:00pm	711
> Nov 27	@Kansas City	1:00pm	709
> Dec 4	N.Y. Jets	4:15pm	715
> Dec 11	@Buffalo	1:00pm	704
> Dec 17	Tampa Bay	1:30pm
> Dec 26	@N.Y. Jets	9:00pm
> Jan 1	Miami
> 
> look at that load of bull...whatever though, its just gonna prove how nasty the pats really are when they run the league again with the second toughest schedule. i wanna know how the colts get it so easy when they were a playoff team...in the divisional round...
> [snapback]1204526[/snapback]​


The NFL had to do something to get the Colts to win. I don't think that it matters anyway, they always seem to find a way to blow it in the playoffs. That seems to be the theme with all the teams here in Indy.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

*In Minnesota*

The first wave of games just went on. My Vikings finally pulled their heads out of their asses, even with many of our defensive starters not playing and having limited play. Culpepper's streak of bad luck is over, he passed for over 300 yards, 3 TDs, and NO Interceptions or fumbles. He also rushed for a little under 25 yards. Minnesota started the game off very early with a score of 24-0 in the second quarter, all starting on a fumble recovery on the opening kickoff. We also broke our team record by throwing a TD and scoring in the first 13 seconds of the game.

We found our starting back in Mewelde Moore who has put on another 100 yard game. Meanwhile, our defense forced 4-5 turnovers. Many big, long passes thrown to Marcus Robinson and Troy Williamson; Travis Taylor caught two TDs. We currently have the best punter (averaging 53-54 yards a punt) and the best kicker, completing longs of 53 and 48 multiple times this season. I'm really hoping this normal play remains and those cloudy games are behind us.

All you Culpepper haters who love talking smack about him when he's down, he'll be brining his passing clinic to an arena near you. Suck it up and admit that you'll be back on his bandwagon in a couple weeks.

*Oakland Loses to Philly*

I only caught the end of this game. David Akers has a hammy injury and underwent severe pain to kick the game winning field goal. What happened to Moss making this a superbowl team? Regardless of the teams they've played so far, everyone was calling the Raiders the most improved and saying they were a top 5 team... Hmmmm, what happened to that? They're now 0-3 on the season.









*Colts Slip Past Browns*

Manning and Harrison set a new record for most yards by a duo. Colts relied strongly on "edge" and Dilfer continued to impress critics. I'm not sure how this game was as close as it was, but Colts remain undefeated at home for the 8th straight game.

*Vick w/Bad Hammy Beats Bills*

Pretty new looking gameplan allows the "Dirty Birds" to fly over the Bills. Vick is a solid NFL quarterback, regardless of what the ignorance of many have to say about him. Okay, so he runs often? If you had a cannon arm that always dropped dbacks out of coverage, wouldn't you pick up a quick 10? Falcons are going places.

*Say What?! Dolphins over Panthers?*

This proves two things: Dolphins have potential but are a very hot-cold team, and that the Panthers' win over the Patriots was a fluke and a mistake on the Patriots' part. I did tune into see a very hilarious taunt by Steve Smith, I believe it was. If any of you saw, you know what I'm talking about.

*Bay vs. Bay, Close Game*

Tampa Bay beats Green Bay by a point, didn't see it but sounds very close. I did see a highlight of Farve throwing a bomb TD to Ferguson, then celebrating like he won the super bowl.







More importantly, Cadillac Williams is future greatness! 37 carries for 158 yards, breaking the former record for most yards in first 3 games for a rookie. Green Bay is hurting and needs a win soon, and Tampa Bay is doing good on paper. I'm still not convinced that Tampa Bay is for real, though.

Time for the second wave of games.


----------



## crazyklown89

That Jets game was such BS. f*ck you, Jacksonsville.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

> That Jets game was such BS. f*ck you, Jacksonsville.


What happened?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

SeeingRedAgain said:


> That Jets game was such BS. f*ck you, Jacksonsville.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> [snapback]1207043[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Pennington threw the game...again! 2 *INTs*, 2 goddamn fumbles, 76 *TOTAL* passing yds? 3yrs ago, I thought this kid was the greatest thing to happen to the Jets, now I'm just dumbfounded....









...I still got hopes that at LEAST they'll make it to the wildcard this year (somehow) but if Pennington keeps playing the way he's playing with his "shoulder injury" and that O-line doesn't shape up to let Curtis run, ALL of you will continue to hear me bitch about why MY jets are the choke artists of the century


----------



## Guest

Bills lost the game, Falcons didnt win it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Tampa Bay beats Green Bay by a point, didn't see it but sounds very close. I did see a highlight of Farve throwing a bomb TD to Ferguson, then celebrating like he won the super bowl.


That's because it was the best thing that has happened since this season started. 
The Packers are going down in flames. The end of an era.


----------



## mdmedicine

Any more doubters out there?

For those of you who told me that the Pats would lose in Pits burg last year in the AFC Championship game because we didn't have Richard Seymore in the game or were missing Ty Law or [insert interchangeable patriots player here], do you now understand that the team was constructed away from the superstar model? Where now are those who said that we were done because we lost (my favorite player) Bruschi? Lost the Offensive Coordinator, the Defensive Coordinator, Ty Law to the Jets, etc?


----------



## aaron07_20

Randle El blew it for the steelers..that gay ass pass to hines ward, and that def wasnt hines' fault either..and that fatass defender that went offsides when they were kicking a field goal..so many mistakes, but its better to make them now so that they can correct them..pisses me off..o well.. look at last year, steelers beat patriots in regular season but pats beat steelers in afc championship and win superbowl, this loss didnt bring me down as much as i thought it would..


----------



## mdmedicine

aaron07_20 said:


> Randle El blew it for the steelers..that gay ass pass to hines ward, and that def wasnt hines' fault either..and that fatass defender that went offsides when they were kicking a field goal..so many mistakes, but its better to make them now so that they can correct them..pisses me off..o well.. look at last year, steelers beat patriots in regular season but pats beat steelers in afc championship and win superbowl, this loss didnt bring me down as much as i thought it would..
> [snapback]1208177[/snapback]​


*
LMAO Roethlisberger is German for Manning! *


----------



## K fizzly

bengals are 3-0 bitches..wut now...f*ck greenbay...0-3 hahahaha


----------



## mashunter18

> Say What?! Dolphins over Panthers?
> 
> This proves two things: Dolphins have potential but are a very hot-cold team, and that the Panthers' win over the Patriots was a fluke and a mistake on the Patriots' part. I did tune into see a very hilarious taunt by Steve Smith, I believe it was. If any of you saw, you know what I'm talking about.


Dont know about that Miami did beat the pats last year in regular season, so why wouldnt they beat the panthers....









Pats are it man, like I said before the season, that team has got that ora surrounding them.........Stupidist thing the browns did was get rid of that guy, well not the stupidist just oe of many dumb ass things...Talking about bellicheck


----------



## ProdigalMarine

> *Jets' Pennington to miss rest of the season *
> NFL.com wire reports
> 
> NEW YORK (Sept. 26, 2005) -- Jets quarterback Chad Pennington will miss the rest of the season because of a torn right rotator cuff, The Associated Press learned Monday night.
> 
> Pennington's injury was confirmed by a person with knowledge of his condition, but who declined to be identified because the team had not made an official announcement.
> 
> An MRI exam showed Pennington tore his rotator cuff in Sunday's 26-20 overtime loss to Jacksonville. The NFL Network originally reported the injury, the second time Pennington has had this tear in less than a year.
> 
> Pennington was expected to visit noted orthopedist Dr. James Andrews in Alabama on Sept. 27.


http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/NYJ/8895976

Well, there goes my Jets season!







....Hmmmm, maybe Brooke Bollinger could be the next Roethlesburger


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> bengals are 3-0 bitches..wut now...f*ck greenbay...0-3 hahahaha
> [snapback]1208649[/snapback]​


'

My Patriots > Bengals.


----------



## K fizzly

ur bandwagon>>>ne one elses bandwagon


----------



## mdmedicine

Season ticket holder since 2000. I'm no Fido!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

K fizzly said:


> bengals are 3-0 bitches..wut now...f*ck greenbay...0-3 hahahaha
> [snapback]1208649[/snapback]​


Bengals are riding on a wing and a prayer. Enjoy it while it lasts biotch!


----------



## Guest

Serrapygo said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> bengals are 3-0 bitches..wut now...f*ck greenbay...0-3 hahahaha
> [snapback]1208649[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Bengals are riding on a wing and a prayer. Enjoy it while it lasts biotch!
Click to expand...

I disagree







Thats why I got Carson Palmer as my fantasy QB :laugh:

Unfortunately, I think the Bills will lose atleast 5-6 games this year









Steelers will lose 4 IMO.

Chicago will have a big year, as will Tampa unfortunately.


----------



## sublime1184

DannyBoy17 said:


> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I got Carson Palmer as my fantasy QB :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the Bills will lose atleast 5-6 games this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers will lose 4 IMO.
> 
> Chicago will have a big year, as will Tampa unfortunately.










Chicago?....


----------



## Azeral

Damn Chiefs







They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


----------



## K fizzly

Azeral said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie


----------



## sublime1184

K fizzly said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie
[/quote]


----------



## Azeral

K fizzly said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie
[/quote]








A bungles fan comes out of the woodwork. They'll be coming to Arrowhead to get owned and they're one of the worst franchises the NFL has ever seen. The Bungles. 20 first round picks (in the top 10) in the past.....20 years







and they finally put together a few wins. Savor it because your schedule is cake. They'll get their ass handed to them by good teams.


----------



## K fizzly

Azeral said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie
[/quote]








A bungles fan comes out of the woodwork. They'll be coming to Arrowhead to get owned and they're one of the worst franchises the NFL has ever seen. The Bungles. 20 first round picks (in the top 10) in the past.....20 years







and they finally put together a few wins. Savor it because your schedule is cake. They'll get their ass handed to them by good teams.
[/quote]

omfg....the worst franchise is the detroit lions

and bengals are power house this year ..just watch...we have more talent then ur kansas city

they have ugly jerseys kansas city does


----------



## Azeral

K fizzly said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie
[/quote]








A bungles fan comes out of the woodwork. They'll be coming to Arrowhead to get owned and they're one of the worst franchises the NFL has ever seen. The Bungles. 20 first round picks (in the top 10) in the past.....20 years







and they finally put together a few wins. Savor it because your schedule is cake. They'll get their ass handed to them by good teams.
[/quote]

omfg....the worst franchise is the detroit lions

and bengals are power house this year ..just watch...we have more talent then ur kansas city

they have ugly jerseys kansas city does
[/quote]

Ok , I guess I'll concede that the Lions are the worst







In regards to talent .....of course you have talent. You guys have had a top 10 pick in the draft for as long as I can remember.

The Bengals have a relatively mild schedule compared to other teams.


----------



## K fizzly

chad johnson>>>tony gonzalez


----------



## SERRAPYGO

K fizzly said:


> Damn Chiefs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got mule kicked in the teeth last night. I hope they rebound against philly


cry bitch

kansas city sucks dog coochie
[/quote]








A bungles fan comes out of the woodwork. They'll be coming to Arrowhead to get owned and they're one of the worst franchises the NFL has ever seen. The Bungles. 20 first round picks (in the top 10) in the past.....20 years







and they finally put together a few wins. Savor it because your schedule is cake. They'll get their ass handed to them by good teams.
[/quote]

omfg....the worst franchise is the detroit lions

and bengals are power house this year ..just watch...we have more talent then ur kansas city
What do you mean by 'the worst'? If you're talking about W/L's and fan support, it's the AZ Cardinals. Does this team even have any fans?

they have ugly jerseys kansas city does
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon

think about this, the patriots D finished that game out sunday without rodney harrison, tedy bruschi, ted johnson, or ty law, not to mention, matt light went down for the offense. we're completely banged up, and yet, we still beat big ben with his "unbelievable" regular season win streak. chew on that

also, i like the bengals, always have, but their coach sucks...there is WAY too much talent on that team, especially the offense, that's not being exploited...nobody ever hears about kelly washington, who, if he was on a different team as a number 1 option, would be one of the better recievers in the league, he does NOT get used enough, and with good cause, because the bengals also have chad johnson, a premier WR, carson palmer, and rudi johnson...that offense is rediculous, how they dont put up 21 points on the best defenses in the league is mind boggling...its just plain weird. i've always been a bengals fan for as long as i remember, maybe i was just feeling pity for them, but the pats vs. the bengals in gillette for the AFC championship game, i would dish out well over 1,000 dollars for a good ticket. thats just me...i hope they do well, but the point has been made, they're in a crappy division, and they have a mediocre schedule at best...i doubt they're a serious contender after the first round of the playoffs, if they make it.


----------



## K fizzly

ive never met another bengal fan in my life...i love you


----------



## r1dermon

yea man, my bengals hat is my favorite, and they definately have the best team logo/colors in the league. looks cool.


----------



## K fizzly

whose ur team tho

patriots like everyone else and there mothers? well u cant reall ybe called a bandwagon since ur from mass


----------



## r1dermon

i've gone to the giants pre-season game this year, and am going to the jets, the colts, the bucs and the dolphins game, because thats all the tickets i could get at a reasonable price...last year i went to the colts vs. pats snow game, which was BALLS out, and i went to the SF game jan 2nd, last game of the year...year before that i went to the miami snow game with everyone throwing snow in the air, and the jacksonville snow game right after that...i mean...if you wanna call me bandwagon, do it up, but i get to see the world champs in their stadium, so i dont really care what other people say...i've also been to over 10 red sox games this year for face value, which is damn amazing, and im going tonight to the toronto game...GO BOSTON SPORTS!!! finally i get to see the damn bruins back in action...AHL action was killing me last year, and the celtics...i went to 1 regular season game and one playoff game against indiana, which they lost...needless to say, they will be crappy this season...but whatever...boston is the place to be if you're into sports. oh, and BC is RANKED AGAIN!!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## K fizzly

i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate the new england patriots


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> ive never met another bengal fan in my life...i love you


Im a Bengals fan, but I wouldnt say Im as big as some. Ive liked them ever since they got Chad Johnson.

Bills fan to the end thogh....which may be near for them Bills


----------



## K fizzly

dude bills and jets are my second favorite teams...bills defense is grreat


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate the new england patriots












Patriots rox0r the Bengal's box0rz


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Fido said:


> i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate the new england patriots












*Patriots rox0r the Bengal's box0rz *








[/quote]

OMG, that is possibly THE gayest thing you have ever said...."Patriots rox0r the Bengals box0rz"!



K Fizzly said:


> dude bills and jets are my second favorite teams...bills defense is grreat


Another Jets fan.....I love you man! Bengals are quite lovely but no super bowl ring, maybe wild card berth


----------



## K fizzly

omg chad pennington and santana moss and curtis martin

god damn

ownage


----------



## Guest

Actually, I think they just got Testeverde back :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Actually, I think they just got Testeverde back :laugh:































....i know, i know....


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Pennington is out again... Could be career ending this time. If I were him, I'd just give it up. I've heard about all the potential he has, but he can just not stay healthy.


----------



## K fizzly

how bad did he get hit wut happened


----------



## K fizzly

lol oakland is 0-3 hahahahaha and

minnesota is 1-2 lolol

and greenbay is 0-3 hhahaha


----------



## mdmedicine

Patriots will win three in row. Just know that.


----------



## K fizzly

it doesnt matter...cuz bengals are winning the championship


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> it doesnt matter...cuz bengals are winning the championship












I like the Bengs, but I think they may lose 3-4 games this season.

2005 Schedule 
Date Opponent Time/Result
Sep 11 @Cleveland Won 27-13 
Sep 18 Minnesota Won 37-8 
Sep 25 @Chicago Won 24-7 
Oct 2 Houston 1:00pm 
*Oct 9 @Jacksonville* 
*Oct 16 @Tennessee 1:00pm*
Oct 23 Pittsburgh 1:00pm
Oct 30 Green Bay 1:00pm 
Nov 6 @Baltimore 1:00pm 
Week 10 BYE 
Nov 20 Indianapolis 1:00pm 
Nov 27 Baltimore 1:00pm 
Dec 4 @Pittsburgh 1:00pm 
*Dec 11 Cleveland 1:00pm*
Dec 18 @Detroit 4:05pm 
*Dec 24 Buffalo 1:00pm* 
Jan 1 @Kansas City 1:00pm

Highlighted the games where I think they will lose, although I know many will call me crazy


----------



## K fizzly

naw we winning everything have faith my canadian brother


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Highlighted the games where I think they will lose, although I know many will call me crazy


You have alot more highlighting to do.


----------



## mashunter18

Serrapygo said:


> Highlighted the games where I think they will lose, although I know many will call me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> You have alot more highlighting to do.
Click to expand...

I live in bengals and browns turf, and all i gotta say is GO BROWNS.......thats true...

But on the bengals, they must win against pitt this year, both times.They look good so far, mouthy johnson looks good, and Palmer has steeped it up...


----------



## K fizzly

mashunter18 said:


> Highlighted the games where I think they will lose, although I know many will call me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> You have alot more highlighting to do.
Click to expand...

I live in bengals and browns turf, and all i gotta say is GO BROWNS.......thats true...

But on the bengals, they must win against pitt this year, both times.They look good so far, mouthy johnson looks good, and Palmer has steeped it up...
[/quote]
f*ck pittsburgh..bengals baby


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> chad johnson>>>tony gonzalez


At this point I think you're talking out of your ass....Tony G is a TE, Chad Johnson is a WR...although they both recieve, you can't put them in the same category, TEs have the job of both a lineman and a reciever; that and the fact that Tony Gonzalez has been in for 9 yrs....

Here some reading just to further your knowledge



http://www.phillyburbs.com/football101/te.shtml said:


> The tight end is essentially a mutant. *Most of the time, he's an extra blocker, especially during running plays.* But - some of the time - they can be used as receivers in a running game.


 Example: Tony Gonzalez



http://www.phillyburbs.com/football101/se.shtml said:


> Whether he's actually out to catch something or not, he's got to *get away from the guys from the other team and create an opening for the quarterback to pass the ball to him*. If they are passed to, of course, they have to actually catch it. That's pretty important.


 Example: Chad Johnson

....by the way Fizz, who the hell is T. J. Houshmandzadeh (#84)? Seems like he literally took the ball AND the spotlight away from Chad Johnson for the Houston game.....






















For more click here --->Football 101


----------



## K fizzly

u swear like i didnt know tony gonzalez was a TE....and chad johnson was a WR...dont trip cuz i do

but tony gonzalez aint got sh*t on chad johnson

cj is cuter, muscularer, faster, darker, and better then that *******


----------



## K fizzly

CHARGERS WON 41-17 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

PATRIOTS ARE GARBAGE


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> u swear like i didnt know tony gonzalez was a TE....and chad johnson was a WR...dont trip cuz i do
> 
> but tony gonzalez aint got sh*t on chad johnson
> 
> cj is cuter, muscularer, faster, darker, and better then that *******


What kind of arguement is "CJ is cuter, muscularer, faster, darker..."? Since when did football turn into a Mrs. Universe competition? You know what, whatever man....CJ is the man, he can do sooooooooooo much, but let me ask you this....it took him 5 years to become "the sh*t" that he is now, why didn't he get this explosive 5yrs prior? If he's the sh*t that you claim he is, how come the bengals have been the shitbags of the NFL 4yrs running, they fall right in front of the browns....whats up now?


----------



## r1dermon

k fizzly

ladanian tomlinson>>>>rudi johnson
drew brees>>>>carson palmer
alge crumpler>>>>schobel/kelly

all in all, the san diego chargers are a better team with a harder schedule than the bengals...not to mention, the patriots are coming off of 2 extremely tough road games. how about this, how about cincinatti loses anthony mitchell, landon johnson, odell thurman, keiwan ratiff, and say, your two best linemen...then beat pittsburg....come back to me then and tell me that you have a snowballs chance in hell. see, the patriots have lost- rodney harrison, ty law, tyrone poole(still injured), tedy bruschi, ted johnson, matt light and joe andruzzi...NOT TO MENTION, two of the best coordinators in the league...if not for the injuries and losses, we'd be undefeated and on the way to our fourth superbowl...honestly, im rooting for the bengals...but dont be a douche about the pats, because they're a good team thats unfortunately injury stricken.


----------



## joefish219

it is a good year for the bears not because they are winning sometimes but the PACKERS SUCKS ASS.

what happened to the Pats?? whoop like a rag doll


----------



## r1dermon

look at how many starters are out or gone from last year...there's ur reason. tom brady can't do it all by himself...


----------



## K fizzly

ProdigalMarine said:


> u swear like i didnt know tony gonzalez was a TE....and chad johnson was a WR...dont trip cuz i do
> 
> but tony gonzalez aint got sh*t on chad johnson
> 
> cj is cuter, muscularer, faster, darker, and better then that *******


What kind of arguement is "CJ is cuter, muscularer, faster, darker..."? Since when did football turn into a Mrs. Universe competition? You know what, whatever man....CJ is the man, he can do sooooooooooo much, but let me ask you this....it took him 5 years to become "the sh*t" that he is now, why didn't he get this explosive 5yrs prior? If he's the sh*t that you claim he is, how come the bengals have been the shitbags of the NFL 4yrs running, they fall right in front of the browns....whats up now?
[/quote]
all great players arent great from the bat...look at kobe


----------



## Jewelz

Well, since it's pretty much obvious that the Colts will win the Super Bowl, the only question that remains is who'll win the NFC. I think the Eagles got a shot to repeat but the Redskins are my dark horse


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Jewelz said:


> Well, since it's pretty much obvious that the Colts will win the Super Bowl, the only question that remains is who'll win the NFC. I think the Eagles got a shot to repeat but the Redskins are my dark horse


Buccs :nod:


----------



## r1dermon

colts wont win the superbowl as long as tom brady is in the QB position for the pats...sorry, peyton is like dan marino, very talented, but CHOKES under pressure. that's why the steelers are better than them, because at least the steelers have a reputable defense and they can play in the snow, unlike the colts.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> colts wont win the superbowl as long as tom brady is in the QB position for the pats...


Well, it looks like Pats may struggle to even make the postseason this year, so Brady may not matter at all



> sorry, peyton is like dan marino, very talented, but CHOKES under pressure.


I don't really see where he individually blew the Colts chances in the past. The team has choked, sure. But looked at how long it took Elway to win the big one; Manning is still young



> that's why the steelers are better than them, because at least the steelers have a reputable defense


What does "reputable" mean ? That they allow twice as many points than the Colts ? Colts so far have allowed an average of 6.5 points a game, Steelers have allowed 12.3. 


> and they can play in the snow, unlike the colts.


Right now it looks like the Colts may get the homefield advantage; and it doesn't snow inside the RCA dome


----------



## Piranha King

colts suck........GO LIONS


----------



## Guest

I love how people think they know whats goin to happen 2 months from now.

A lot of things could happen by January.


----------



## Jewelz

PIRANHA KING said:


> I love how people think they know whats goin to happen 2 months from now.
> 
> A lot of things could happen by January.


yeah, like the Bills losing 12 games and you taking the last place in the fantasy league


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> I love how people think they know whats goin to happen 2 months from now.
> 
> A lot of things could happen by January.


yeah, like the Bills losing 12 games and you taking the last place in the fantasy league








[/quote]

Damn them Bills









Im goin with Cinci and SD again this year.

I still think the colts will lose atleat 2 games, and will lose because its too chilly for them in Pitsburg














0


----------



## r1dermon

so how about those 4 picks in the playoffs a few years back? that wasnt paytons fault huh...also, the steelers have actually played tough teams, where your colts have played the BROWNS and the jags...oh, and i might add, they MARGINALLY defeated both.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> so how about those 4 picks in the playoffs a few years back? that wasnt paytons fault huh...also, the steelers have actually played tough teams, where your colts have played the BROWNS and the jags...oh, and i might add, they MARGINALLY defeated both.


The INTs were his fault; but he didn't lose the game on his own; not like the rest of the team actually stepped up

The Jags are good, one of the up and coming teams

Who has Pittsburgh played ? Let's see - they lost to New England, who's at .500 right now; they beat WINLESS Houston and 1-3 Tennessee, who the Colts also spanked last week. Well, I am IMPRESSED !! C'mon now, if you're going to measure the strength of schedules, at least do some research ahead of time...

You still have not explained as to why you think Steelers defense is superior to that of Colts; well come to think of it, that's not what you claimed, you claimed that it was more "reputable", but reputation won't win you games


----------



## Jewelz

Oh geez.. everyone's been awful quiet

One undefeated team remaining !!!

Recognize, bitches !!!


----------



## Guest

I'll gvie it to your Colts this weekend Jewelz.

Right now though, I got faith in SD and NYG to start winnin more games.


----------



## Jewelz

I am just wondering where everyone went.. about a month ago or so this thread was full of people.. endless Viking fan/Packer fan chatter


----------



## Guest

Then lets get this sh*t goin!

Early MVP choices?

Id say Freeney, Palmer and Alexander.

And possibly Lindell for his 30 Feild Goals hes kicked already this season :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly

f*cking carson palmer...and f*cking chad johnson..its ok tho...4-1 we can still do it


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Oh geez.. everyone's been awful quiet
> 
> One undefeated team remaining !!!
> 
> Recognize, bitches !!!


November 7th


----------



## Jewelz

Fido said:


> Oh geez.. everyone's been awful quiet
> 
> One undefeated team remaining !!!
> 
> Recognize, bitches !!!


November 7th
[/quote]

Damn right November 7th !!























I can't wait


----------



## 85RBPBRO

Eagles vs. Colts superbowl. Anyone hear an eagles fan think #5 should get his surgery done now. I would rather have him healthy for playoffs then hurting like he is now.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

How about that Jets defense holding down the fort on that Bucs O to a total of 4 FGs?! Better yet, how about old man Vinny??????????









Curtis Martin RULES!

NE vs ATL....what a sham-game! Vinateri needs to pull his hamstring or groin muscle! Seriously, Im beginning to believe that without Vinateri, the Patriots would not be as "great" as they are.

Bengals/Jaguars....Hahahahahahahahahaha, all that aerial offense and still a lost! How about giving Rudi the ball?....Hm, I dont see Fizzy running his mouth, boasting his "bengal pride"...still a good game Fizzy, your BF, Chad did pretty good.

As requested by Jewelz since he noticed an absence of it lately.....GREEN BAY kicked NO ass! Brett Farve rules!







52-3???Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...GBs going to the offseason, 7-9!


----------



## rchan11

85RBPBRO said:


> Eagles vs. Colts superbowl. Anyone hear an eagles fan think #5 should get his surgery done now. I would rather have him healthy for playoffs then hurting like he is now.


After what the Cowboys did to the Eagles?


----------



## Jewelz

rchan11 said:


> Eagles vs. Colts superbowl. Anyone hear an eagles fan think #5 should get his surgery done now. I would rather have him healthy for playoffs then hurting like he is now.


After what the Cowboys did to the Eagles?
[/quote]

Yeah; I wasn't even going to say anything, but now that you said it it's out in the open !!!


----------



## K fizzly

f*ck chad johnson...the bitch is the reasonw e lost..if he didnt argue with the coach he woulda played and scored a billion points

and rudi was being a douche...he had like negative yards every play....omg bengals are pissing me off rite now

we still ahve a better record then the jets tho..its ok


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> f*ck chad johnson...the bitch is the reasonw e lost..if he didnt argue with the coach he woulda played and scored a billion points
> 
> and rudi was being a douche...he had like negative yards every play....omg bengals are pissing me off rite now
> 
> we still ahve a better record then the jets tho..its ok










yea, OK! Lets see how your team manages after it looses 2 QBs and then throws in an absolute rookie...after thats happened to your team, then we can talk....hm, come to think of it, we can talk, let me pull out my PUNK card.....

2001 :: 
NY Jets 10-6 Play-off Berth
Bangals 6-10

2002 ::
NY Jets 9-7 Divisional title winner
Bangals 2-14

2003 :: 
NY Jets 6-10 Pennington was injured, Vinny had to step up
Bangals 8-8 eh, I'll give you this one

2004 :: 
NY Jets 10-6 Play-off Berth
Bangals 8-8

Since 2001, my Jets have made it to the playoff 3 times and have unfortunately choked in the 1st rounds (2nd round for 2002 season)....wanna go back further?

97:
Jets 9-7
Bangals 7-9

98:
Jets 12-4 AFC Champs 
Bangals 3-13

99:
Jets 8-8
Bangals 4-12

00:
Jets 9-7
Bangals 4-12

Recap: Jets rule, Bangals are a talent-wasted team!


----------



## K fizzly

2005 bengals 4-1
jets- irrelavent

jets are still my 2nd favorite team


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> 2005 bengals 4-1
> jets- irrelavent
> 
> jets are still my 2nd favorite team


Seasons not over jackass....my standings were based on end of the year standings.

Stop trying to brown nose







, Bangals still suck and Chad needs to stop wasting his football phone minutes....no ones picking up!


----------



## K fizzly

BENGALS U DOUCHE....and bengals are going to the superbowl...u have no one on ur team worthy of mentioning except curtis martin..chad johnson>>santana moss....palmer>>>pennington


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> BENGALS U DOUCHE....and bengals are going to the superbowl...u have no one on ur team worthy of mentioning except curtis martin..chad johnson>>santana moss....palmer>>>pennington


Ok, 'turd....
Santana Moss got traded to the Redskins in order to get back Laverneous Coles.

Laveranues Coles *=* Chad Johnson...they're basically the same
Pennington *>>* Palmer ...in the 4ys he's started for NY, they've gone Playoff 3 times
Curtis Martin*>>* Rudi Johnson ....No contest!
John Abraham/Shaun Ellis >> WILL KICK THE sh*t OUT OF YOUR QB AND YOUR LE/RE TACKLES
Jonathan Vilma >> WILL RUN ALL OVER YOUR QB
Ty Law >> WILL MAN-HANDLE CHAD JOHNSON ANYTIME ANYWHERE ANYPLACE!
Testervede >> Jason Kitner ... Old man will bend Kitner over his knees and spank like the boy he is

.....face it Fizzy, one on one, my team will kick your teams ASS so badly, they'll be seein' more than tiger stripes on their ass!


----------



## K fizzly

who has a better record?


----------



## Guest

...

go Bills..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> who has a better record?


Overall? Jets do.
As of right now in the league? The Colts.
















And since arguing with you is like arguing with a child, I'll stoop to your level. My team rules because your team sucks big balls and has a fat mama with ugly teeth, who couldn't eat her way out of a uhual covered in chcolate fudge because Im rubber and your glue so whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you, stinky poo-poo man with gay tendencies and I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Jewelz

Alright, now we got a thread going !!


----------



## 85RBPBRO

rchan11 said:


> Eagles vs. Colts superbowl. Anyone hear an eagles fan think #5 should get his surgery done now. I would rather have him healthy for playoffs then hurting like he is now.


After what the Cowboys did to the Eagles?
[/quote]

Your right the Eagles are done now that loss ruined destroyed their season. Just wait everything will be back in check after the next game.


----------



## K fizzly

ey penis head u know wut....bengals rule...and u drool


----------



## 85RBPBRO

Bengals are the sh*t right now. There in my top five favorite teams they should still be undefeated. They needed T.J houshmanzdahadazada. I think thats how you spell it. I liked last year when commentators had to say his name.


----------



## shutter13

very dissapointed in the giants right now....................

wow.... just as i posted that............................. the cowboys recovered a fumble

gay


----------



## K fizzly

> Cincinnati 31, Tennessee 23
> Preview - Box Score - Recap
> 
> By TERESA M. WALKER, AP Sports Writer
> October 16, 2005
> 
> Cincinnati Bengals safety Kevin Kaesviharn (34) intercepts a pass intended for Tennessee Titans wide receiver Drew Bennett (83) in the fourth quarter of the Bengals' 31-23 win on Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005 in Nashville, Tenn. Also defending for the Bengals is safety Madieu Williams (40). Tennessee failed to protect the ball against the Bengals, who are the NFL's best team at forcing turnovers.
> AP - Oct 16, 5:32 pm EDT
> More Photos
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) -- The only thing Chad Johnson didn't do against the Tennessee Titans was unveil his latest touchdown celebration.
> 
> Carson Palmer tossed a 15-yard touchdown pass to his favorite receiver with 4:19 left that gave Cincinnati the lead for good, and the Bengals bounced back from their first loss of the season with a 31-23 win over the Tennessee Titans on Sunday.
> 
> A penalty forced Johnson to wait and see whether he had scored his first TD against the Titans. By the time the referee announced defensive pass interference, Johnson said the moment for a dance had passed.
> 
> ``The heat of the moment was gone,'' Johnson said. ``But it would've been a square dance anyway. The heel-toe thing. I was going to go around the goal post, all that good stuff.''
> 
> A week after being complaining about being held to five catches in a loss at Jacksonville, Johnson hooked up with Palmer for eight receptions for 135 yards.
> 
> ``We had a couple good situations to get Chad one-on-one and get him on a rookie, and that's what we want. A veteran Pro Bowl guy going against a rookie is something that makes me lick my chops,'' Palmer said.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Palmer also tied Peyton Manning's NFL record with his ninth straight game with a passer rating of 100 or above. He was 27-of-33 for 272 yards and two touchdowns and a rating of 121.2.
> 
> ``He feels like he's invincible, but right now he knows he can go win it the next play,'' Cincinnati coach Marvin Lewis said of his quarterback. ``He doesn't have to win it on every play. And I think that says a lot for how he is and how important he is to this football team.''
> 
> The Titans (2-4) had won nine of the last 10 in this series between old AFC Central rivals, but Cincinnati (5-1) won for the first time since the 2001 season finale and is 1 1/2 games ahead of Pittsburgh in the AFC North heading into its big matchup against the Steelers next week.
> 
> Palmer's second touchdown pass put the Bengals up 24-20, and the Bengals ended the Titans' hopes of winning consecutive games for the first time since the end of the 2003 season by forcing two turnovers in the final 3:09.
> 
> ``This is a team that, yes, is young, but we're trying to get better every week. Obviously, we haven't gotten over that hump,'' Titans linebacker Keith Bulluck said.
> 
> Rudi Johnson ran for a touchdown and Chris Perry had a 1-yard scoring reception, and rookie linebacker Odell Thurman also returned an interception 30 yards for a score for Cincinnati.
> 
> The Bengals proved they can play pretty clean football -- the NFL's most penalized team was flagged a season-low four times.
> 
> Cincinnati Bengals offensive guard Bobbie Williams (63) spikes the ball after the Bengals scored a touchdown against the Tennessee Titans to add to their lead in the fourth quarter on Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005 in Nashville, Tenn. The Bengals defeated the Titans, 31-23. At left is the Bengals' offensive tackle Levi Jones (76) and at right is tight end Reggie Kelly (82).
> AP - Oct 16, 4:57 pm EDT
> More Photos
> Tennessee failed to do the one thing coach Jeff Fisher preached about: protecting the football against the NFL's best team at forcing turnovers.
> 
> ``I'm not going to pin the loss on the offense, but as a team, when you turn it over and don't get turnovers, you're going to have a hard time beating a team like this,'' Fisher said.
> 
> The first came at the end of the third quarter with the Titans leading 17-10.
> 
> Tory James hit Titans receiver Tyrone Calico as a pass from Steve McNair arrived, and the ball bumped into the air to Thurman. He notched the Bengals' 13th interception this season and returned it for a touchdown that tied the score at 17.
> 
> The Titans took a 20-17 lead on a 29-yard field goal by Rob Bironas with 4:54 left.
> 
> Palmer needed only 35 seconds and two defensive pass interference calls on Adam ``Pacman'' Jones to put the Bengals ahead to stay at 24-20.
> 
> Chad Johnson first drew a 34-yard penalty for interference, and Palmer went back to his favorite receiver in the left corner of the end zone after the two made an adjustment with hand signals to each other.
> 
> The Titans still had plenty of time left, but Kevin Kaevsiharn picked off a pass intended for Drew Bennett at midfield with 3:09 left.
> 
> The defense got the ball back for McNair again, not that it did any good. McNair tossed a 6-yarder to Chris Brown only to see Tory James knock the ball out, pick it up and run it down to the Titans 1. Rudi Johnson scored on a 1-yard run with 2:26 left.
> 
> The Titans made it a bit closer on Bironas's 47-yard field goal with 37 seconds left and going for an onside kick. Kevin Walter recovered for Cincinnati.
> 
> Notes
> 
> Manning had a passer rating of 100 or higher in games 5-13 in 2004. Palmer's streak started in weeks 11-13 of 2004 and in each of the first six games this season. ... Palmer now has thrown 148 consecutive passes without an interception. ... Titans receiver Drew Bennett dislocated his thumb, and defensive tackle Randy Starks sprained his right ankle.
> 
> Updated on Sunday, Oct 16, 2005 5:57 pm EDT





> Team Statistics
> CIN TEN
> First Downs 25 21
> Passing 17 14
> Rushing 6 7
> Penalty 2 0
> Third Down Efficiency 3-10 6-12
> Fourth Down Efficiency 0-1 1-1
> TOTAL NET YARDS 387 377
> Total Plays 62 65
> Average Gain Per Play 6.2 5.8
> NET YARDS RUSHING 119 118
> Rushes 28 24
> Average Per Rush 4.3 4.9
> NET YARDS PASSING 268 259
> Completions-Attempts 27-33 26-41
> Yards Per Pass Play 7.9 6.3
> Times Sacked 1 0
> Yards Lost to Sacks 4 0
> Had Intercepted 0 2
> PUNTS 4 3
> Average Punt 47.5 41.7
> PENALTIES 4 5
> Penalty Yards 32 69
> FUMBLES 0 3
> Fumbles Lost 0 1
> Passing
> Cincinnati Comp Att Yds Pct Y/A Sack YdsL TD Int
> *C. Palmer 27 33 272 81.8 8.2 1 4 2 0 *
> Tennessee Comp Att Yds Pct Y/A Sack YdsL TD Int
> S. McNair 26 41 259 63.4 6.3 0 0 0 2
> Rushing
> Cincinnati Rush Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> R. Johnson 18 80 4.4 13 1 0
> C. Perry 6 28 4.7 10 0 0
> T. Perry 1 7 7.0 7 0 0
> C. Palmer 3 4 1.3 4 0 0
> Tennessee Rush Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> C. Brown 18 84 4.7 12 2 1
> C. Roby 2 16 8.0 11 0 0
> J. Payton 2 11 5.5 12 0 0
> S. McNair 2 7 3.5 5 0 0
> Receiving
> Cincinnati Rec Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> *C. Johnson 8 135 16.9 35 1 0 *
> K. Walter 4 65 16.3 21 0 0
> C. Perry 9 45 5.0 11 1 0
> K. Washington 2 13 6.5 11 0 0
> M. Schobel 1 5 5.0 5 0 0
> C. Henry 1 5 5.0 5 0 0
> R. Johnson 1 3 3.0 3 0 0
> J. Johnson 1 1 1.0 1 0 0
> Tennessee Rec Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> B. Jones 5 82 16.4 25 0 0
> D. Bennett 7 61 8.7 14 0 0
> E. Kinney 4 52 13.0 27 0 0
> C. Brown 3 28 9.3 15 0 1
> B. Troupe 4 22 5.5 7 0 0
> B. Scaife 1 9 9.0 9 0 0
> T. Calico 1 3 3.0 3 0 0
> C. Roby 1 2 2.0 2 0 0
> Kicking
> Cincinnati XPM XPA FGM FGA Lng Pct Pts
> S. Graham 4 4 1 2 21 50.0 7
> Tennessee XPM XPA FGM FGA Lng Pct Pts
> R. Bironas 2 2 3 3 47 100.0 11
> Punting
> Cincinnati Punt Avg Blk In20 TB
> K. Larson 4 47.5 0 0 2
> Tennessee Punt Avg Blk In20 TB
> C. Hentrich 3 41.7 0 2 0
> Kick/Punt Returns
> Cincinnati KR Yds Avg Lng TD PR Yds Avg Lng TD
> T. Perry 3 70 23.3 29 0 0 0 0.0 0 0
> K. Ratliff 0 0 0.0 0 0 1 7 7.0 7 0
> Tennessee KR Yds Avg Lng TD PR Yds Avg Lng TD
> C. Roby 6 117 19.5 26 0 0 0 0.0 0 0
> B. Jones 0 0 0.0 0 0 2 34 17.0 27 0
> Defense
> Cincinnati Tack Ast Sack Yds FFum FumR PD Int Yds IntTD
> D. O'Neal 8 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Kaesviharn 5 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 1 3 0
> B. Simmons 5 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> J. Thornton 5 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> O. Thurman 4 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 1 1 30 1
> L. Johnson 3 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> J. Smith 3 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Ratliff 3 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> G. Brooks 3 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> M. Williams 2 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> T. Perry 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> A. Mitchell 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> R. Geathers 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> T. James 1 2 0.0 0.0 0 1 1 0 0 0
> I. Ohalete 1 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> D. Clemons 1 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 1 0 0 0
> L. Stevens 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Larson 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> S. Smith 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> D. Pollack 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> B. Robinson 0 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Walter 0 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> S. Graham 0 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0


*5-1*


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> Cincinnati 31, Tennessee 23
> Preview - Box Score - Recap
> 
> By TERESA M. WALKER, AP Sports Writer
> October 16, 2005
> 
> Cincinnati Bengals safety Kevin Kaesviharn (34) intercepts a pass intended for Tennessee Titans wide receiver Drew Bennett (83) in the fourth quarter of the Bengals' 31-23 win on Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005 in Nashville, Tenn. Also defending for the Bengals is safety Madieu Williams (40). Tennessee failed to protect the ball against the Bengals, who are the NFL's best team at forcing turnovers.
> AP - Oct 16, 5:32 pm EDT
> More Photos
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) -- The only thing Chad Johnson didn't do against the Tennessee Titans was unveil his latest touchdown celebration.
> 
> Carson Palmer tossed a 15-yard touchdown pass to his favorite receiver with 4:19 left that gave Cincinnati the lead for good, and the Bengals bounced back from their first loss of the season with a 31-23 win over the Tennessee Titans on Sunday.
> 
> A penalty forced Johnson to wait and see whether he had scored his first TD against the Titans. By the time the referee announced defensive pass interference, Johnson said the moment for a dance had passed.
> 
> ``The heat of the moment was gone,'' Johnson said. ``But it would've been a square dance anyway. The heel-toe thing. I was going to go around the goal post, all that good stuff.''
> 
> A week after being complaining about being held to five catches in a loss at Jacksonville, Johnson hooked up with Palmer for eight receptions for 135 yards.
> 
> ``We had a couple good situations to get Chad one-on-one and get him on a rookie, and that's what we want. A veteran Pro Bowl guy going against a rookie is something that makes me lick my chops,'' Palmer said.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Palmer also tied Peyton Manning's NFL record with his ninth straight game with a passer rating of 100 or above. He was 27-of-33 for 272 yards and two touchdowns and a rating of 121.2.
> 
> ``He feels like he's invincible, but right now he knows he can go win it the next play,'' Cincinnati coach Marvin Lewis said of his quarterback. ``He doesn't have to win it on every play. And I think that says a lot for how he is and how important he is to this football team.''
> 
> The Titans (2-4) had won nine of the last 10 in this series between old AFC Central rivals, but Cincinnati (5-1) won for the first time since the 2001 season finale and is 1 1/2 games ahead of Pittsburgh in the AFC North heading into its big matchup against the Steelers next week.
> 
> Palmer's second touchdown pass put the Bengals up 24-20, and the Bengals ended the Titans' hopes of winning consecutive games for the first time since the end of the 2003 season by forcing two turnovers in the final 3:09.
> 
> ``This is a team that, yes, is young, but we're trying to get better every week. Obviously, we haven't gotten over that hump,'' Titans linebacker Keith Bulluck said.
> 
> Rudi Johnson ran for a touchdown and Chris Perry had a 1-yard scoring reception, and rookie linebacker Odell Thurman also returned an interception 30 yards for a score for Cincinnati.
> 
> The Bengals proved they can play pretty clean football -- the NFL's most penalized team was flagged a season-low four times.
> 
> Cincinnati Bengals offensive guard Bobbie Williams (63) spikes the ball after the Bengals scored a touchdown against the Tennessee Titans to add to their lead in the fourth quarter on Sunday, Oct. 16, 2005 in Nashville, Tenn. The Bengals defeated the Titans, 31-23. At left is the Bengals' offensive tackle Levi Jones (76) and at right is tight end Reggie Kelly (82).
> AP - Oct 16, 4:57 pm EDT
> More Photos
> Tennessee failed to do the one thing coach Jeff Fisher preached about: protecting the football against the NFL's best team at forcing turnovers.
> 
> ``I'm not going to pin the loss on the offense, but as a team, when you turn it over and don't get turnovers, you're going to have a hard time beating a team like this,'' Fisher said.
> 
> The first came at the end of the third quarter with the Titans leading 17-10.
> 
> Tory James hit Titans receiver Tyrone Calico as a pass from Steve McNair arrived, and the ball bumped into the air to Thurman. He notched the Bengals' 13th interception this season and returned it for a touchdown that tied the score at 17.
> 
> The Titans took a 20-17 lead on a 29-yard field goal by Rob Bironas with 4:54 left.
> 
> Palmer needed only 35 seconds and two defensive pass interference calls on Adam ``Pacman'' Jones to put the Bengals ahead to stay at 24-20.
> 
> Chad Johnson first drew a 34-yard penalty for interference, and Palmer went back to his favorite receiver in the left corner of the end zone after the two made an adjustment with hand signals to each other.
> 
> The Titans still had plenty of time left, but Kevin Kaevsiharn picked off a pass intended for Drew Bennett at midfield with 3:09 left.
> 
> The defense got the ball back for McNair again, not that it did any good. McNair tossed a 6-yarder to Chris Brown only to see Tory James knock the ball out, pick it up and run it down to the Titans 1. Rudi Johnson scored on a 1-yard run with 2:26 left.
> 
> The Titans made it a bit closer on Bironas's 47-yard field goal with 37 seconds left and going for an onside kick. Kevin Walter recovered for Cincinnati.
> 
> Notes
> 
> Manning had a passer rating of 100 or higher in games 5-13 in 2004. Palmer's streak started in weeks 11-13 of 2004 and in each of the first six games this season. ... Palmer now has thrown 148 consecutive passes without an interception. ... Titans receiver Drew Bennett dislocated his thumb, and defensive tackle Randy Starks sprained his right ankle.
> 
> Updated on Sunday, Oct 16, 2005 5:57 pm EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Statistics
> CIN TEN
> First Downs 25 21
> Passing 17 14
> Rushing 6 7
> Penalty 2 0
> Third Down Efficiency 3-10 6-12
> Fourth Down Efficiency 0-1 1-1
> TOTAL NET YARDS 387 377
> Total Plays 62 65
> Average Gain Per Play 6.2 5.8
> NET YARDS RUSHING 119 118
> Rushes 28 24
> Average Per Rush 4.3 4.9
> NET YARDS PASSING 268 259
> Completions-Attempts 27-33 26-41
> Yards Per Pass Play 7.9 6.3
> Times Sacked 1 0
> Yards Lost to Sacks 4 0
> Had Intercepted 0 2
> PUNTS 4 3
> Average Punt 47.5 41.7
> PENALTIES 4 5
> Penalty Yards 32 69
> FUMBLES 0 3
> Fumbles Lost 0 1
> Passing
> Cincinnati Comp Att Yds Pct Y/A Sack YdsL TD Int
> *C. Palmer 27 33 272 81.8 8.2 1 4 2 0 *
> Tennessee Comp Att Yds Pct Y/A Sack YdsL TD Int
> S. McNair 26 41 259 63.4 6.3 0 0 0 2
> Rushing
> Cincinnati Rush Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> R. Johnson 18 80 4.4 13 1 0
> C. Perry 6 28 4.7 10 0 0
> T. Perry 1 7 7.0 7 0 0
> C. Palmer 3 4 1.3 4 0 0
> Tennessee Rush Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> C. Brown 18 84 4.7 12 2 1
> C. Roby 2 16 8.0 11 0 0
> J. Payton 2 11 5.5 12 0 0
> S. McNair 2 7 3.5 5 0 0
> Receiving
> Cincinnati Rec Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> *C. Johnson 8 135 16.9 35 1 0 *
> K. Walter 4 65 16.3 21 0 0
> C. Perry 9 45 5.0 11 1 0
> K. Washington 2 13 6.5 11 0 0
> M. Schobel 1 5 5.0 5 0 0
> C. Henry 1 5 5.0 5 0 0
> R. Johnson 1 3 3.0 3 0 0
> J. Johnson 1 1 1.0 1 0 0
> Tennessee Rec Yds Avg Lng TD FumL
> B. Jones 5 82 16.4 25 0 0
> D. Bennett 7 61 8.7 14 0 0
> E. Kinney 4 52 13.0 27 0 0
> C. Brown 3 28 9.3 15 0 1
> B. Troupe 4 22 5.5 7 0 0
> B. Scaife 1 9 9.0 9 0 0
> T. Calico 1 3 3.0 3 0 0
> C. Roby 1 2 2.0 2 0 0
> Kicking
> Cincinnati XPM XPA FGM FGA Lng Pct Pts
> S. Graham 4 4 1 2 21 50.0 7
> Tennessee XPM XPA FGM FGA Lng Pct Pts
> R. Bironas 2 2 3 3 47 100.0 11
> Punting
> Cincinnati Punt Avg Blk In20 TB
> K. Larson 4 47.5 0 0 2
> Tennessee Punt Avg Blk In20 TB
> C. Hentrich 3 41.7 0 2 0
> Kick/Punt Returns
> Cincinnati KR Yds Avg Lng TD PR Yds Avg Lng TD
> T. Perry 3 70 23.3 29 0 0 0 0.0 0 0
> K. Ratliff 0 0 0.0 0 0 1 7 7.0 7 0
> Tennessee KR Yds Avg Lng TD PR Yds Avg Lng TD
> C. Roby 6 117 19.5 26 0 0 0 0.0 0 0
> B. Jones 0 0 0.0 0 0 2 34 17.0 27 0
> Defense
> Cincinnati Tack Ast Sack Yds FFum FumR PD Int Yds IntTD
> D. O'Neal 8 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Kaesviharn 5 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 1 3 0
> B. Simmons 5 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> J. Thornton 5 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> O. Thurman 4 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 1 1 30 1
> L. Johnson 3 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> J. Smith 3 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Ratliff 3 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> G. Brooks 3 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> M. Williams 2 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> T. Perry 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> A. Mitchell 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> R. Geathers 2 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> T. James 1 2 0.0 0.0 0 1 1 0 0 0
> I. Ohalete 1 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> D. Clemons 1 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 1 0 0 0
> L. Stevens 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Larson 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> S. Smith 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> D. Pollack 1 0 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> B. Robinson 0 2 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> K. Walter 0 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> S. Graham 0 1 0.0 0.0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *5-1*
Click to expand...

You know, I could've read this off *NFL.com*!......and you know what? I AM hating on your team because I can. So why don't you go ride your bandwagon bangals all the way to the offseason with no playoff chance or superbowl presencence!

I'll give you a penis head....my penis head in your MOUF!









How the hell did the giants lose to the 'boys? I didn't see the game but disappointed at the outcome!

Goddamn Jets! Well, at least I know that Curtis can still run the hell out of the ball and good ol vinny can still throw interceptions like Fizz can run his mouf! Goddamn Jets!


----------



## Guest

Prodigal, you're a Jets fan arent you? How about them Bills?


----------



## K fizzly

plz...ive been on bengals since day 1..dont call me a bandwagon


----------



## Jewelz

Where are the Pats fans ?









*cough* Fido *cough*

*cough* rdermon *cough*


----------



## K fizzly

what ever happened to the viking fans?

and the packer fans?


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> what ever happened to the viking fans?
> 
> and the packer fans?


Vikings and Packers hapenned to them































It's hilarious cause that's all you saw first 5 pages of the thread or so


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> what ever happened to the viking fans?
> 
> and the packer fans?


Vikings and Packers hapenned to them

[/quote]










Poor Fido, his team is behind the Bills...we arent even that good this year.

Guess we wont hear again from him all season?


----------



## Jewelz

Well, Fido will probably show up to remind me that they play the Colts Nov. 7th..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Prodigal, you're a Jets fan arent you? How about them Bills?


Quiet you!







........All I know is Justin McCarins is the "chad johnson" of the Jets and Curtis Martin ran all over that Bills D.

What about you dannyboy? who's your team? Lemme guess, you and Fizzy-wizzy are riding the Bangals bandwagon?



> plz...ive been on bengals since day 1..dont call me a bandwagon


Day 1 = Sep 11 2005?


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Prodigal, you're a Jets fan arent you? How about them Bills?


Quiet you!







........All I know is Justin McCarins is the "chad johnson" of the Jets and Curtis Martin ran all over that Bills D.

What about you dannyboy? who's your team? Lemme guess, you and Fizzy-wizzy are riding the Bangals bandwagon?



> plz...ive been on bengals since day 1..dont call me a bandwagon


Day 1 = Sep 11 2005?:rasp:
[/quote]

Bills fan fo life, nucka.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bills fan fo life, nucka.


Kerry Holcomb SUCKS!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Bills fan fo life, nucka.


Kerry Holcomb SUCKS!








[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz

Holcomb does suck, but at least he's not 70 years old, like Vinny


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> Holcomb does suck, but at least he's not 70 years old, like Vinny










....so wrong!


----------



## rchan11

How bout dem Cowboys!


----------



## 94NDTA

I was without internet for a while.

I hate all that is football right now.

The only upside is the pack sucks just as bad.


----------



## Guest

94NDTA said:


> *I was without internet for a while.*
> 
> I hate all that is football right now.
> 
> The only upside is the pack sucks just as bad.


Bus having sex on a boat?


----------



## Guest

Anyone see LT throw, run and recieve for TD? Best player in the game.


----------



## mashunter18

> 5-1


Squeeked by a 2-3 and team. The rookie had chad johnson beat on the first 34 yard penalty, he was all over him he was looking at the ball also.

Squeeked by, cincy didnt win, tenneessee lost that one, gave it away.

Stuffed at the goal line, stuffed on fourth down. Zero sacks.

cincy 272 pass, 119 rush
tenn. 259 pass, 118 rush

Not to impressive man, against a 2-4 team


----------



## Guest

mashunter18 said:


> 5-1
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeked by a 2-3 and team. The rookie had chad johnson beat on the first 34 yard penalty, he was all over him he was looking at the ball also.
> 
> Squeeked by, cincy didnt win, tenneessee lost that one, gave it away.
> 
> Stuffed at the goal line, stuffed on fourth down. Zero sacks.
> 
> cincy 272 pass, 119 rush
> tenn. 259 pass, 118 rush
> 
> Not to impressive man, against a 2-4 team
Click to expand...

Tennesse is underrated :nod:


----------



## mashunter18

> (Chad Johnson coments on Pacman Jones)
> 
> He's good, very good. Fast, quick &#8230; he has all the tools so he's going to be all right. He's going to get better and better as the years go on. He's going to be one of the top corners in this league.


It doesnt matter, all kfizzy will say is "Bengals rule" "everyone else sucks"









Gonna be a tough one next weekend, division game against pitt, who is pissed they lost yesterday.

Must win game for cincy...


----------



## mantis

this season has been great so far, pick'em has been hard.

hopefully the rams will put up a good fight tonight agiant Indy.


----------



## K fizzly

chad johnson>>>>randy moss and terrel owens and your mother


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> chad johnson>>>>randy moss and terrel owens and your mother


ROFL thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jewelz

a TD allowed on the first drive and a fumbled kickoff.. good start, assholes


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Colts outscored the Rams 31-8 in the 2nd half....











> chad johnson>>>>randy moss and terrel owens and your mother










.......Marvin Harrison/Payton Manning>>>>>>>Chad Johnson/Carlson Palmer and yo sista's mama's mama'!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Colts outscored the Rams 31-8 in the 2nd half....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chad johnson>>>>randy moss and terrel owens and your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......Marvin Harrison/Payton Manning>>>>>>>Chad Johnson/Carlson Palmer and yo sista's mama's mama'!
Click to expand...

Holcomb/Moulds....oh who am I kidding


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Colts outscored the Rams 31-8 in the 2nd half....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chad johnson>>>>randy moss and terrel owens and your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......Marvin Harrison/Payton Manning>>>>>>>Chad Johnson/Carlson Palmer and yo sista's mama's mama'!
Click to expand...

Holcomb/Moulds....oh who am I kidding








[/quote]








....oh yea, beat this.........Testerverde/Chrebet


----------



## Azeral

The NFC East looks tough







They don't have one dubber in the division.

The AFC West is tough too but the Raiders suck.


----------



## r1dermon

damn patriots...at least bruschi is back...heh.


----------



## K fizzly

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










look at peyton..crying like a wittle baby...hell be crying when they get smashed by the bengals too ...bengals baby








>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at peyton..crying like a wittle baby...hell be crying when they get smashed by the bengals too ...bengals baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


*six-and-ohhhh !!*

I don't need to do 200 google image searches to make my point


----------



## K fizzly

WERE 5-1 AND WE ARENT LOSING AGAIN...UR GONNA LOSE SOON..DONT WORRY


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> WERE 5-1 AND *WE ARENT LOSING AGAIN...*UR GONNA LOSE SOON..DONT WORRY


I'll remember that...
















whatever man, as far as I know you only have the 2nd best record - so you have to talk stupid smack like a tiger can eat a horse, that's too stupid to even be commenting on


----------



## K fizzly

k...well see who wins the superbowl


----------



## Guest

Chargers will win the bowl, Tomlinson is the man.


----------



## K fizzly

hes my favorite RB..f*ck rudi that tooty fruity bitch cant run for sh*t


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> hes my favorite RB..f*ck rudi that tooty fruity bitch cant run for sh*t


I thought you like EVERYTHING about the bangals? 
So in this statement, you just contradicted yourself and how much of a "bangals fan" you are, basically stating that you just like 1 player on the bangals, no?


----------



## K fizzly

#REMOVED# plz..i got love for tooty fruity..just not as much because he sux boooty

did u watch oprah today?...lavarnius was talking about how he was sexually molested when he was younger


----------



## Guest

Ive clawed my way back into the top 10, but Ive got a bad feeling about this weeks picks.


----------



## mrbmum33

Seattle Seachickens = superbowl champs


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I have a feeling that the Steelers D is about to kick the Bangals in the "mouf"!

Thats right Fizzy, I said "mouf"... You're not the only one who's gangsta...dawg!









*EDIT:* Upon further research of the Steelers defense and a more indepth research of the Steelers "probable" offense....I may have to feed my "mouf" with my own words, still I have faith in the steelers!

*JETS OVER FALCONS ON MONDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> I have a feeling that the Steelers D is about to kick the Bangals in the "mouf"!
> 
> Thats right Fizzy, I said "mouf"... You're not the only one who's gangsta...dawg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Upon further research of the Steelers defense and a more indepth research of the Steelers "probable" offense....I may have to feed my "mouf" with my own words, still I have faith in the steelers!
> 
> *JETS OVER FALCONS ON MONDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ya man, Jets! I took Bengals though.

Bills FTW!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> I have a feeling that the Steelers D is about to kick the Bangals in the "mouf"!
> 
> Thats right Fizzy, I said "mouf"... You're not the only one who's gangsta...dawg!


but you're not truly an Internet gangsta unless you say "wut" and "neone"


----------



## 94NDTA

f*ck YEAH! 56 yards....IN YOUR FACE!!


----------



## Fido

SanFran - 17 Redskins - 52
Mother to f*cking OWNED!!!

bwahahahahhahaahhahahaha!!!!1


----------



## Jewelz

*HOLY CRAP THE VIKING FAN IS BACK !!!*









How about them Bengals ????


----------



## K fizzly

5-2...f*ck nfl


----------



## 33truballa33

damn n e see the seahawks game hell yeh


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> 5-2...f*ck nfl
























.........Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....Willie Parker ran all over your Bangals Defense..............Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah....and to top it off, Big Ben threw less yards and more TDs to his two recievers, one of whom was injured.........hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

*WILLIE PARKER KICKED THE BANGELS SQUARE IN DA MOUF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Go giants! Looks like I may rake in some pts for the pick'em fantasy football!


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> *HOLY CRAP THE VIKING FAN IS BACK !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about them Bengals ????


My internet was down


----------



## K fizzly

u know why indiana is so good...cuz of ur QB, WR's, and f*cking edgerrin james

its not fair..i hate colts


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> u know why indiana is so good...cuz of ur QB, WR's, and f*cking edgerrin james
> 
> its not fair..i hate colts


Dont forget their defense either, namely

- Dwight Freeney (DE)
- Cato June (OLB)

and of course their kicker Mike Vanderjact......

















Jets rule!!!! 
Fizzly's a Bangels Bandwagon cheerleader!









Im just messing with you Fizz...but I still hate the bangels!


----------



## K fizzly

man...i seriously cant take the bengals losing ne more..its not good for my heart


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> man...i seriously cant take the bengals losing ne more..its not good for my heart


I understand, the Bangels losing is too much for me as well, I dont think my lungs could take any more laughter....its all laughed-out.....

....Falcons/Jets game tonight.....GODDAMN YOU VINNY!!! WTF? 3 FUMBLES? Throw in Bollinger!


----------



## mylesc99

Colts look really good this year...


----------



## K fizzly

HOW BOUT THEM JETS m**********r...THAT WAS A GOOD LAUGH..I NEARLY DIED LAUGHING AT HOW MUCH THEY SUCK...ITS SAFE TO SAY THEY ARENT GOING NE WHERE


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> HOW BOUT THEM JETS m**********r...THAT WAS A GOOD LAUGH..I NEARLY DIED LAUGHING AT HOW MUCH THEY SUCK...ITS SAFE TO SAY THEY ARENT GOING NE WHERE


How about John Abrahams 2 sacks on Vick mofo? 
Better yet, how about those 2 of 3 INTs by Jonathan Vilma and Ty Law?

Im glad you enjoyed your laugh....at least your team has a goddamn QB. I got Vinny, whos aging, throwing INTs and fumbling like a black man ordering Popeyes...all over the place! I have an all-star C on IR, so they threw in what basically WAS a rookie. Our RB (Curtis Martin) is basically still injured so why risk injuring him even further....Our WR, Justin McCarins is now injured....and to further degrade our team, Pennington and Fiedler are OUT.......In summary, we're just like the Patriots but with less talent.......

....so whats your excuse for losing to Pittsburg?


----------



## K fizzly

we have no excuses unlike u ...we lost and we accept it and are moving on

just wait till we get a RB ...and another WR..well be unstoppable

chad johnson is top 5 WR out rite now


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> we have no excuses unlike u ...we lost and we accept it and are moving on
> 
> just wait till we get a RB ...and another WR..well be unstoppable
> 
> chad johnson is top 5 WR out rite now


Exactly because you have no significant injuries to either your offense or defense! My team has no QBs left, except for Bollinger (the rookie) and Vinny (the old man). My entire teams offense was built around Pennington and as soon as he went down, my teams been slowly falling apart....thats not an excuse, thats a fact.

Just wait till you get a new RB? The hell is wrong with Rudi Johnson? In my opinion, he's gonna turn out to be a great HB, so why need a new one? Its your teams fault that you don't utilize him enough. Last year he ran for 1400+ yds and averages about 4yds....why a new HB? Then you want a new WR? Whats wrong with TJ Houshmanzadeh? He's underrated....use him!

So with all that talent, you still lost to the Steelers....you know what they did to win the game? THEY USED THEIR RBs!!!!! PARKER AND BETTIS!

So shut that mouf of yours and be lucky that half your team isn't on the injuries list like half the AFC East is!


----------



## K fizzly

all u do is whine about ur team...ur team sux..just accept it


----------



## bowserfins

Maybe this has been touched on, maybe not... Im not going to read through 13 pages to find out.

But anyone here fans of the NFC North division??
Obviously they are the joke of the NFL, but I am indeed a bears fan...
Just wondering thoughts on who might win this division and how YOU think they will fair in the playoffs.

At the beginning of the season, good money was on the Vikings....
Now after all the sh*t and the shitty play.. Most are still saying Vikings

But my money is on the bears. They are 2-0 in the division with wins against the Vikings and Lions, and they play the Lions again this Sunday.

Im biased for the bears, so Id have to say they take the division easily, especially considering the current standings.. But of course, their offense sucks a fat one, so at least they'll make it, but they'll get booted out in the first round...

Im really just wondering how you guys feel about the Vikings, the loss of Randy Moss and what the huge backslide has meant for them this year......


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> all u do is whine about ur team...ur team sux..just accept it


Im allowed to bitch about my team because its my team that i've stuck with since 1998. 
Last year, all I did was praise them and then they choked in the playoffs!

I bet that if the Jets were doing great this year, you'd jump on the Jets and claim it was your "favorite" team too huh?.....If the jets somehow make the playoffs and the bangels choke like they do every year.....Im gonna go ahead and feed words in your mouth and predict that you'll say "The jets were always one of my favorite teams because santana moss put them there..."


----------



## thePACK

ProdigalMarine said:


> all u do is whine about ur team...ur team sux..just accept it


Im allowed to bitch about my team because its my team that i've stuck with since 1998. 
Last year, all I did was praise them and then they choked in the playoffs!

I bet that if the Jets were doing great this year, you'd jump on the Jets and claim it was your "favorite" team too huh?.....If the jets somehow make the playoffs and the bangels choke like they do every year.....Im gonna go ahead and feed words in your mouth and predict that you'll say "The jets were always one of my favorite teams because santana moss put them there..."
[/quote]

i think you got him confused for fido


----------



## Guest

Bills vs PAts this weekend....sh*t!


----------



## Jewelz

thePACK said:


> all u do is whine about ur team...ur team sux..just accept it


Im allowed to bitch about my team because its my team that i've stuck with since 1998. 
Last year, all I did was praise them and then they choked in the playoffs!

I bet that if the Jets were doing great this year, you'd jump on the Jets and claim it was your "favorite" team too huh?.....If the jets somehow make the playoffs and the bangels choke like they do every year.....Im gonna go ahead and feed words in your mouth and predict that you'll say "The jets were always one of my favorite teams because santana moss put them there..."
[/quote]

i think you got him confused for fido








[/quote]

wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute.. Fizzly's not Fido ?


----------



## K fizzly

har har har u steroid junky

im not a bandwagon but penis head can think wut he wants...cuz uhh...bengals 5-2 and jets-irrelevant


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> har har har u steroid junky
> 
> im not a bandwagon but penis head can think wut he wants...cuz uhh...bengals 5-2 and jets-irrelevant


whatever you say Fido


----------



## Rockyxmx1

All i know is














*/St. Louis\*


----------



## mantis

gonna be some good games this week

WAS-NYG

DET-CHI

NE- BUF

DEN-PHI

SD-KC

looks like a long day on the lazyboy


----------



## 94NDTA

Poor vikings, they never get a break.

This season is a total loss...


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Poor vikings, they never get a break.
> 
> This season is a total loss...


Well, at least they lead the league in sex cruises


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> Poor vikings, they never get a break.
> 
> This season is a total loss...


Well, at least they lead the league in sex cruises








[/quote]










How about them Bills?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Poor vikings, they never get a break.
> 
> This season is a total loss...


Well, at least they lead the league in sex cruises








[/quote]










How about them Bills?
[/quote]

I dont know, but how 'bout them Patriots and that comeback from their below par 1st half?









Moving onto a much better game....how about them G-men?


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Poor vikings, they never get a break.
> 
> This season is a total loss...


Well, at least they lead the league in sex cruises








[/quote]










How about them Bills?
[/quote]

Yes, how about them


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> Poor vikings, they never get a break.
> 
> This season is a total loss...


Well, at least they lead the league in sex cruises








[/quote]










How about them Bills?
[/quote]

Yes, how about them








[/quote]

They got ref raped. Incomplete pass somehow called complete. The nthere were a couple more bad calls, and then Holcomb just blew it.

*shoots head*


----------



## K fizzly

how bout them bengals bitches


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> how bout them bengals bitches


You beat Green Bay...definitely a superbowl contender now!


----------



## Jewelz

Even the Vikes beat Green Bay


----------



## r1dermon

ref raped? i think you need new glasses, they got COACH raped. i'll give you the fact that the pass interferance was a so so call, but moulds definately pushed off. how about the intentional grounding non-call, "the WR was coming back for the ball", that makes no difference, that's a shitty call, the WR was nowhere near the ball, the QB was in the pocket halfway down, and he lobbed the ball to the sidelines. thats ONE, BS call, how about "moves uncharacteristic to the game" WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!? stunting the foot on the D line to try and throw the O off, that happens ALL the time. then you guys caught a break on the delay of game on a MADE FG to set up vinatieri for a second attempt which he missed. your coach BLEW the first challenge, that was the stupidest challenge i've ever seen, he completely had posession of the ball 2 feet ABOVE the ground, your coach should be fired. he sucks. go pats!


----------



## Jewelz

*OH DEAR GOD ALMIGHTY THE PATRIOT FAN IS BACK FOR HALLOWEEN !!!! *


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> ref raped? i think you need new glasses, they got COACH raped. i'll give you the fact that the pass interferance was a so so call, but moulds definately pushed off. how about the intentional grounding non-call, "the WR was coming back for the ball", that makes no difference, that's a shitty call, the WR was nowhere near the ball, the QB was in the pocket halfway down, and he lobbed the ball to the sidelines. thats ONE, BS call, how about "moves uncharacteristic to the game" WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!? stunting the foot on the D line to try and throw the O off, that happens ALL the time. then you guys caught a break on the delay of game on a MADE FG to set up vinatieri for a second attempt which he missed. your coach BLEW the first challenge, that was the stupidest challenge i've ever seen, he completely had posession of the ball 2 feet ABOVE the ground, your coach should be fired. he sucks. go pats!


OUTCOACHED





































Thanks for the laugh. Neither of the coaches did sh*t, so stop glorifying Belicheck. Bills lost that game on thier own. The pass interference was B.S. Ive seen more contact during a tennis match. Bills offense was weak the whole game, and the defense could only hold back the Pats so long.


----------



## r1dermon

lmao, i wasnt saying outcoached, i was saying your coach is a moron.

stop glorifying belichik? first, i wasnt glorifying belichik, second, he's won 3 superbowls in 4 years something no other coach in the history of the NFL has done. brady's shortfalls were because the left tackle (rookie, kazcur(sp?)) was beat on 3 out of 4 plays. you can't blame that game on the refs, you guys screwed up and gave it away. if your coach wasnt so red flag happy, maybe you would've had 2 timeouts left under the 2 minute warning instead of one. giving you a slight chance to do something. also, the bills offense DOMINATED that game. 24-18 first downs in favor of bills, bills had TWICE the time of posession, bills had more than 100 yards total offense more than the pats, bills had not even 20 yards more in penlties than the pats, bills had almost twice the plays from scrimmage as the pats...how did the offense not DOMINATE that game...?

one more tidbit, next monday is the biggest game of the year for the patriots. if we can beat the colts on monday night, say your prayers, because our injury list is going to decrease now as the year progresses, if we lose, no big deal or surprise, just means that my money is on the colts to win the superbowl.


----------



## Fido

GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


----------



## Guest

Haha the Pats win and look what happens. Insant fans.

I think Im the only one with a losing team who has the balls to post in here anyways.


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Haha the Pats win and look what happens. Insant fans.
> 
> I think Im the only one with a losing team who has the balls to post in here anyways.


you and Prodigal Marine...

Pats fans are pretty fairweather


----------



## K fizzly

danny..whose ur team...the bills?
damn f*ck penis head and his new york jets...


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> *danny..whose ur team...the bills?*
> damn f*ck penis head and his new york jets...


You know it!










BTW, if you want to see something really sick....type "Moulds" or "Mould" into google...dammit, I didnt need to say that!


----------



## K fizzly

nice catch


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Haha the Pats win and look what happens. Insant fans.
> 
> I think Im the only one with a losing team who has the balls to post in here anyways.


you and Prodigal Marine...

Pats fans are pretty fairweather :laugh:
[/quote]

I always been for the Pats....


----------



## K fizzly

always meaning since they won the championship 2 years ago?


----------



## thePACK

Fido said:


> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


WANT TO PUT 20 ON IT? STRIAGHT UP..NO POINT SPREAD....U PATS ..ME COLTS??? LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Guest

Fido said:


> always meaning since they won the championship 2 years ago?


----------



## r1dermon

lmao, i've been a pats fan since the early 90's. ever since they got bledsoe and craft took over. i admit, there are fair weather fans for the pats, but there are fair weather fans for every damn team, i bet there's going to be a lot more colts fans if they win the superbowl. if by an act of GOD, peyton manning grows some balls and actually beats brady at his own game. till now that hasnt happened. but i guess vanderjackoff is gonna be right on this year "they're ripe for the picking" or some sh*t like that...with over 15 injuries...i'd say its not improbbable if the colts take us. but it'll be funny as hell if they didnt...one thing i will say, if this was the playoffs, no way manning is going to win this game, it seems like he grows a vagina and goes into a PMS stage at the onset of the playoffs.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> lmao, i've been a pats fan since the early 90's. ever since they got bledsoe and craft took over. i admit, there are fair weather fans for the pats, but there are fair weather fans for every damn team, i bet there's going to be a lot more colts fans if they win the superbowl. if by an act of GOD, peyton manning grows some balls and actually beats brady at his own game. till now that hasnt happened. but i guess vanderjackoff is gonna be right on this year "they're ripe for the picking" or some sh*t like that...with over 15 injuries...i'd say its not improbbable if the colts take us. but it'll be funny as hell if they didnt...one thing i will say, if this was the playoffs, no way manning is going to win this game, it seems like he grows a vagina and goes into a PMS stage at the onset of the playoffs.


Oh man... that is some serious SMACK !!!







Bring it on !!!

I will agree, of course, that each team has their bandwagoners and fairweather fans


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> Haha the Pats win and look what happens. Insant fans.
> 
> I think Im the only one with a losing team who has the balls to post in here anyways.


you and Prodigal Marine...

Pats fans are pretty fairweather :laugh:
[/quote]

Damn right I got the balls to keep posting about my teams miserable, injury-infested year! I still got hopes for them since the AFC east is all over the place with the Patriots leading our division @ 4-3.........

Thats right fuzzly, this penis head still says his Jets are better than your team, in fact, Curtis Martin alone is better than his entire team....eat that and stuff it down your throat woman!


----------



## K fizzly

penis..when are u just gonna accept the fact that nyj are done...for a long long long long time...bengals are just gonna get better from here on out..accept it

i love you still tho

but ur team is just rediculous..go die


----------



## r1dermon

next season will be the ultimate decider of the bengals fate, because this season their schedule is below par. next season, assuming a good finish to this season, they'll have actual competitive football teams to play against. now, i like the bengals, but do i think they have what it takes to beat the patriots? the colts? the panthers? i mean, look at the good teams in the NFL and tell me that you guys would beat them, i just dont see it happening. and its for no reason either, they have plenty of talent, they just dont exploit it. they use 1 WR 1 RB and a QB who was overdrafted. its a three man show over there. they need to spread the ball to houshmanzada(sp?) and washington. i think palmer gets tunnel vision in tense situations and doesnt look recievers OFF, like chad johnson, at some point, defenses are going to double/tripple team him, and where does that leave an unconfident QB to throw to?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> next season will be the ultimate decider of the bengals fate, because this season their schedule is below par. next season, assuming a good finish to this season, they'll have actual competitive football teams to play against. now, i like the bengals, but do i think they have what it takes to beat the patriots? the colts? the panthers? i mean, look at the good teams in the NFL and tell me that you guys would beat them, i just dont see it happening. and its for no reason either, they have plenty of talent, they just dont exploit it. they use 1 WR 1 RB and a QB who was overdrafted. its a three man show over there. they need to spread the ball to houshmanzada(sp?) and washington. i think palmer gets tunnel vision in tense situations and doesnt look recievers OFF, like chad johnson, at some point, defenses are going to double/tripple team him, and where does that leave an unconfident QB to throw to?


HA!

In your face fuzzy! See, I knew I wasn't talking out of my ass when I was trying to TELL you that your team has wasted talent that needs to be exploited, that Chad Johnson is not the ONLY reciever and that Palmer SHOULD use TJ Houshman-whatever-his-name-is.....not only that, I also stated that you need to use Rudi more.....

Now that theres someone else to help prove my point, will you finally admit that I rule and you blow like clam chowder chunks?:laugh: ......

Thanks R1....

Jets Rule....but not this year









+1 :laugh:


----------



## Fido

thePACK said:


> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


WANT TO PUT 20 ON IT? STRIAGHT UP..NO POINT SPREAD....U PATS ..ME COLTS??? LET ME KNOW..









[/quote]

I cant, i am a starving student right now. But we can do like an avatar change or seomthing like that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Fido said:


> I cant, i am a starving student right now. But we can do like an avatar change or seomthing like that.


....since you brought that up....don't I owe one of the members here a avatar change with a title change?


----------



## K fizzly

list u prodigal reject...the bengals are gonna are top 5 teams rite now in the nfl..so get off our nutsacks


----------



## r1dermon

would the bengals beat the giants? doubtful, but maybe, would the bengals beat the colts? no way, would the bengals beat the broncos? no, would the bengals beat any team in the NFC south other than the saints? no way. the bengals may lead their division, but they're tied with pittsburg in the lost column, and pittsburg has played one less game and is undefeated in the division...bengals are not. bengals are also coming off of a so so season, and their schedule reflects it. they have a decent team, but its not top rate by NFL standards. many teams in the NFL would rape them dry, they just havent had to play those teams yet. look at their schedule, who have they beaten? they lost to jacksonville and pittsburg, both decent teams, how about this, they beat minnesota, cleaveland, GREEN BAY, houston, tennessee, and chicago...mighty tough wins for the orange and black of cinci. their record is misleading, and they're not superbowl contenders at all.


----------



## Jewelz

It should be interesting come Monday night.. uncharacteristically, Patriots are in bottom tier in the league in yards allowed and points allowed per game. 26th in the NFL in total defense (359.1 yards per game) and points allowed (25.7 per game), while Colts are fourth in yards allowed - 277.9 and first in points allowed - 11 a game.

Of course, that could all mean jack sh*t come Monday night as Patriots have absolutely dominated the Colts in recent history, especially in Foxboro


----------



## r1dermon

you know, i probably wouldnt mind if the pats got beat by a TD or a FG if they put up a good game. if they come out sucking ass, im going to be mightily pissed. because, even with all the injuries we have, on a good day, we can hang with the better teams in the league. and 100% healthy, we are superbowl contenders once again, unfortunately, if i was an unbiased onlooker, i'd honestly have to take the colts to win the game...but being a hard core pats fan for life, i have to support my team. hopefully they can upset the only undefeated...but hey, in the spirit of the game jewelz...







it'll be a good game, and i'll be getting drunk.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> you know, i probably wouldnt mind if the pats got beat by a TD or a FG if they put up a good game. if they come out sucking ass, im going to be mightily pissed. because, even with all the injuries we have, on a good day, we can hang with the better teams in the league. and 100% healthy, we are superbowl contenders once again, unfortunately, if i was an unbiased onlooker, i'd honestly have to take the colts to win the game...but being a hard core pats fan for life, i have to support my team. hopefully they can upset the only undefeated...but hey, in the spirit of the game jewelz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be a good game, and i'll be getting drunk.












Yeah well, last year in the playoffs I thought Colts would win too.. looked awfully good on paper going into Foxboro..









Truthfully, I'd be afraid of the Pats if they were 0-15 and we were 15-0


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> you know, i probably wouldnt mind if the pats got beat by a TD or a FG if they put up a good game. if they come out sucking ass, im going to be mightily pissed. because, even with all the injuries we have, on a good day, we can hang with the better teams in the league. and 100% healthy, we are superbowl contenders once again, unfortunately, if i was an unbiased onlooker, i'd honestly have to take the colts to win the game...but being a hard core pats fan for life, i have to support my team. hopefully they can upset the only undefeated...but hey, in the spirit of the game jewelz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be a good game, and i'll be getting drunk.












Yeah well, last year in the playoffs I thought Colts would win too.. looked awfully good on paper going into Foxboro..









Truthfully, I'd be afraid of the Pats if they were 0-15 and we were 15-0
[/quote]








Patriots > Colts FOREVER


----------



## Jewelz

Fido is insightful as usual


----------



## Guest

IF Pats lose, I say Bills will have one last shot at the playoffs. That being said, I dont like to be teased, so go go Pats.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Since I give up on the Packers this year...I say GO COLTS! I'm actually hoping the Packers lose the rest of their games this year so they benefit from the draft...UUh..ehm! Reggie Bush. I feel bad for Favre though...he's trying his heart out this year with nobody to throw to and no running game.

I can't wait for Monday night. The Patriots will learn it's talent that wins games and not mind f*cks! Colts win 38-14


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Chargers/Jets @ 1300 on sunday! Too bad, I'll be missing the game due to field exercies but I'll say this........

Deep down in my heart, I believe that Ol' man Vinny is going to bounce back from that lost to the falcons two weeks ago, set up a good comfortable lead and then throw in Brooks Bollinger (the rookie), to lead their team to victory.......

But in reality, we all know that the Chargers are going to kill the Jets....thats right fuzzy, Im going to admit that my jets are a lost cause in this game.









Whats up with TO by the way?


----------



## Guest

Serrapygo said:


> Since I give up on the Packers this year...I say GO COLTS! I'm actually hoping the Packers lose the rest of their games this year so they benefit from the draft...UUh..ehm! Reggie Bush. I feel bad for Favre though...he's trying his heart out this year with nobody to throw to and no running game.
> 
> I can't wait for Monday night. The Patriots will learn it's talent that wins games and not mind f*cks! Colts win 38-14


Like theyve learned that last few years


----------



## 94NDTA

Fido said:


> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


I thought you were a niners fan?

Whats up with everyone leaving their teams.


----------



## Guest

94NDTA said:


> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


I thought you were a niners fan?

Whats up with everyone leaving their teams.
[/quote]

Not enough sez cruises for them I guess.


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> GO IN STRONG TO KILL THOSE DAMN *COLTS!*


I thought you were a niners fan?

Whats up with everyone leaving their teams.
[/quote]

He's a bandwagoner


----------



## r1dermon

wait...the pats have something to learn? 3 superbowls in 4 years, but i guess they still dont know how to win games...great insight serrapygo. one of the top 3 dumbest posts this week!


----------



## Guest

Poor Jets, before this weeks game L.T had thrown for more TD's than any of the Jet's QB's this season :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly

bengals baby


----------



## Guest

Fuckin Herm Edwards looks like Dungi


----------



## [email protected]°

> _Mdmedicine_: Almost time to watch the Patriots bitch slap Manning again anyway.


----------



## Azeral

The Chiefs are surging forward after dramatically beating the raiders without 2 key starters (Roaf and Surtain).









Moss only had one catch all day............







Dewayne Washington owned him.


----------



## r1dermon

congradulations are in order for jewelz and the colts organization, for finally pulling off a win in foxboro. this is not the last of the patriots you shall see though...stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

You guys gave the Bills a chance :laugh: Cheers to that!


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> congradulations are in order for jewelz and the colts organization, for finally pulling off a win in foxboro. this is not the last of the patriots you shall see though...stay tuned.


A regular season win in Foxboro is nice in the sense that Manning broke his streak of losing there but I'll accept your congratulations when we win the Super Bowl


----------



## hrdbyte

Serrapygo said:


> Since I give up on the Packers this year...I say GO COLTS! I'm actually hoping the Packers lose the rest of their games this year so they benefit from the draft...UUh..ehm! Reggie Bush. I feel bad for Favre though...he's trying his heart out this year with nobody to throw to and no running game.
> 
> I can't wait for Monday night. The Patriots will learn it's talent that wins games and not mind f*cks! Colts win 38-14


I agree with you man. how about Matt from USC he will be better then aaron rogers dont you think?
but anyways lets just swallow this season and move on. I have a fealing that the Packers are looking for the number one draft pick for next season which will be a smart thing to do.....


----------



## thePACK

Jewelz said:


> congradulations are in order for jewelz and the colts organization, for finally pulling off a win in foxboro. this is not the last of the patriots you shall see though...stay tuned.


A regular season win in Foxboro is nice in the sense that Manning broke his streak of losing there but I'll accept your congratulations when we win the Super Bowl








[/quote]

but the bigger question "weres fido"?


----------



## Azeral

thePACK said:


> congradulations are in order for jewelz and the colts organization, for finally pulling off a win in foxboro. this is not the last of the patriots you shall see though...stay tuned.


A regular season win in Foxboro is nice in the sense that Manning broke his streak of losing there but I'll accept your congratulations when we win the Super Bowl








[/quote]

but the bigger question "weres fido"?








[/quote]

He's a Bengals fan now. He jumped off the Patriots band wagon long ago.


----------



## Jewelz

thePACK said:


> congradulations are in order for jewelz and the colts organization, for finally pulling off a win in foxboro. this is not the last of the patriots you shall see though...stay tuned.


A regular season win in Foxboro is nice in the sense that Manning broke his streak of losing there but I'll accept your congratulations when we win the Super Bowl








[/quote]

but the bigger question "weres fido"?








[/quote]









I dunno, i am not good at these riddles.. can never find Waldo either..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fuckin Herm Edwards looks like Dungi


You know....I was thinking the same thing.....So how about Brooks Bollinger in that game against the Chargers????? The kid unf**ked Vinnys earlier mistakes by mounting a comeback to ALMOST beat the Chargers....


----------



## 94NDTA

Wow, talk about upsets.

Vikings beating the Giants
Greenbay beating the Falcons.

Holy crap.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

My superbowl prediction:

Colts-Giants!







...big manning vs. lil manning

..anyone wanna take me up on this bet? I'll put $25 on it now!








30-3 My team is currently in the process of re-structuring


----------



## Guest

Bills-Colts


----------



## r1dermon

can't believe the bills took the chiefs...whatever though...

sorry danny, pats are winning the afc east, and the afc east sucks, therefore, no wildcards shall come from the afc east, the bills, once again, shall fade with the season. muhahahaha.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> can't believe the bills took the chiefs...whatever though...
> 
> sorry danny, pats are winning the afc east, and the afc east sucks, therefore, no wildcards shall come from the afc east, the bills, once again, shall fade with the season. muhahahaha.


Time will tell









If the Bills can win some big games coming up, they will win the division. But I doubt they would make it anywhere. If you arent goin to win the Super Bowl, theres no glory in making the playoffs.


----------



## Jewelz

Biggest question on everyone's mind - will Calgary Stampede go all the way ?


----------



## bowserfins

How Bout them Cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow excellent finish!!!!!!!!!!! 
So much for Philly... Too bad they played their asses off and actually produced a running game..

Looks like Donovan gonna be missing some field time....


----------



## mantis

Jewelz said:


> Biggest question on everyone's mind - will Calgary Stampede go all the way ?


O sh*t


----------



## Jewelz

mantis said:


> Biggest question on everyone's mind - will Calgary Stampede go all the way ?


O sh*t








[/quote]

Oops, I guess Edmonton took care of them


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Biggest question on everyone's mind - will Calgary Stampede go all the way ?


O sh*t :laugh:
[/quote]

Oops, I guess Edmonton took care of them








[/quote]

They shouln't have deactivated the player with the HIV virus...... Canadian Eagles.....


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> Biggest question on everyone's mind - will Calgary Stampede go all the way ?


O sh*t :laugh:
[/quote]

Oops, I guess Edmonton took care of them








[/quote]

They shouln't have deactivated the player with the HIV virus...... Canadian Eagles.....
[/quote]

Magic Johnson played with HIV .. so why can't he, huh


----------



## bowserfins

Thats what Im saying!!!!!!!!!!

They SHOULDN'T HAVE deactivated him.......

I was watching outside the lines last night on ESPN...

Blah,Blah,Blah all the debate about this...

But it was just interesting that the chances of giving HIV to another actual player through a cut or something was 1 in 85 billion...

Let the dude play.....


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> Thats what Im saying!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They SHOULDN'T HAVE deactivated him.......


I know


----------



## Guest

LETS GOOOOO ARGOOOOOOS


----------



## the_w8

my packers aint too hot, but at being 2-7 they still scored more points then scored against....cant say that too many times....they bitch slapped the falcons pretty well


----------



## the_w8

jets are my second favorite team....even tohught they aint doing to hot....love my man martin.....yes its sad seeing favre trying to uphold a talentless team, but i thinks its time we get a high draft pick........reggie bush would sure be nice....

i think i will root for the bears this year...vikes still suck and will always suck


----------



## Jewelz

Colts vs. Bengals this weekend.. big game

and where is Fizzly ?


----------



## K fizzly

i have faith in my team


----------



## SERRAPYGO

the_w8 said:


> my packers aint too hot, but at being 2-7 they still scored more points then scored against....cant say that too many times....they bitch slapped the falcons pretty well


It's gonna be kind of fun being "the spoilers" this year. I'm still confident the Packers can beat the Bears twice and put them where they belong.


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> i have faith in my team


that's good


----------



## bowserfins

Serrapygo said:


> my packers aint too hot, but at being 2-7 they still scored more points then scored against....cant say that too many times....they bitch slapped the falcons pretty well


It's gonna be kind of fun being "the spoilers" this year. I'm still confident the Packers can beat the Bears twice and put them where they belong.








[/quote]

Injuries suck for the packers....... But better get your head out of your ass before you trash the bears this year.......

Sorry Jewelz, because the Colts are my #2 team, But Id have to say this....

Colts....... 16-0 regular season....... 2-0 playoffs........ Superbowl....

Bears....... 13-3 regualr season........ 2-0 playoffs....... Kicking the colts ass in the superbowl, priceless


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> my packers aint too hot, but at being 2-7 they still scored more points then scored against....cant say that too many times....they bitch slapped the falcons pretty well


It's gonna be kind of fun being "the spoilers" this year. I'm still confident the Packers can beat the Bears twice and put them where they belong.








[/quote]

Injuries suck for the packers....... But better get your head out of your ass before you trash the bears this year.......

Sorry Jewelz, because the Colts are my #2 team, But Id have to say this....

Colts....... 16-0 regular season....... 2-0 playoffs........ Superbowl....

Bears....... 13-3 regualr season........ 2-0 playoffs....... Kicking the colts ass in the superbowl, priceless








[/quote]

Bears ???

YEAH RIGHT










Kyle Orton - A Super Bowl winning rookie QB... hahahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine

My Jets have no hope this year.























Bengals got beat down by Manning and the Colts







....it was a good shootout though!


----------



## [email protected]°

ProdigalMarine said:


> My Jets have no hope this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengals got beat down by Manning and the Colts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was a good shootout though!


It's PAINFULL watching the Jets play, my GF is a Jets fan









Bengals Colts was a pretty dam good game!!

Being a Giants fan I'd love to see a Giants vs. Colts Superbowl!!


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Bears ???
> 
> YEAH RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Orton - A Super Bowl winning rookie QB... hahahaha


Yea you might have a good point.... Kyle Orton ain't doing so hot, but he can't even lose a game even when he plays like sh*t, because the defense is shutting everyone down lately..


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> Bears ???
> 
> YEAH RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Orton - A Super Bowl winning rookie QB... hahahaha


Yea you might have a good point.... Kyle Orton ain't doing so hot, but he can't even lose a game even when he plays like sh*t, because the defense is shutting everyone down lately..
[/quote]

The difference between Bears and the Colts is.. Bears scored 7 points at Cincy this season, Colts scored 45


----------



## bowserfins

Whats the recent the theme going throghout the NFL and alot of sports lately????

Defense wins championships...

So it'd be nice to see a bears/colts superbowl, if the bears keep this domination up...

The Colts have had a majority of their players for at least a few years now, both offense and defense, so they are all used to playing well with each other... The bears broken offense hasn't even been together for a full season yet, and they are improving every week, and their defense is as dominant as it has been since being put together and putting up numbers better than most of the all time leading defenses..

The bears might only score 7 on the colts, but maybe thats all they'll need...


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> The bears might only score 7 on the colts, but maybe thats all they'll need...


Yeah right...









Colts will reel off 14 pts before the national anthem









Of course, I love the suggestion that the Bears, who couldn't hold the Cleveland Browns under 20, will somehow hold the Colts under 7


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> The bears might only score 7 on the colts, but maybe thats all they'll need...


Yeah right...









Colts will reel off 14 pts before the national anthem








[/quote]

Colts are lucky the dont play the Bills


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> The bears might only score 7 on the colts, but maybe thats all they'll need...


Yeah right...:laugh:

Colts will reel off 14 pts before the national anthem









Of course, I love the suggestion that the Bears, who couldn't hold the Cleveland Browns under 20, will somehow hold the Colts under 7
[/quote]

I like how you are quick to rip the few low spots of the Bears Defense.....

Maybe I should remind you that the Colts BARELY scored 13 points on those same Browns, not to mention only put up 10 on the Jags......... Did Peyton's arm just have the 2 week flu during that stretch?

Lets not forget the Colts went 0-5 during the preseason....... Oh yea, I think one of those losses was to the bears.......


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> I like how you are quick to rip the few low spots of the Bears Defense.....
> 
> Maybe I should remind you that the Colts BARELY scored 13 points on those same Browns,


More than the Bears did







also the Colts D held them to less than the Bears #1 defense did !



> not to mention only put up 10 on the Jags......... Did Peyton's arm just have the 2 week flu during that stretch?


The fact that you even need to mention that in an attempt to discredit the Colts offense says a lot, doesn't it ? Newsflash, buddy - Da Bears scored 10 points or less 4 times this season. And the Colts still beat the Jags despite an off day by our offense. "Oh man, we lost but we held them to 10 points" - must be a moral victory, right ?



> Lets not forget the Colts went 0-5 during the preseason....... Oh yea, I think one of those losses was to the bears.......


Ooooh preseason !!!







Got me, man. Our 4th stringers and free agent rookies trying to win a spot on our practice team sure stunk it up in August !!! Good thing that preseason is always such a clear indicator of what's to come in the regular season and the playoffs, right ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Civic Disobedience said:


> It's PAINFULL watching the Jets play, my GF is a Jets fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengals Colts was a pretty dam good game!!
> 
> Being a Giants fan I'd love to see a Giants vs. Colts Superbowl!!


Dats' 'wat Im sayin' yo! Dats' 'wat da fawk Im sayin' yo! Giants and Colts tu da supa'bowl, nugga! Fawk 'dem Bengals, 'dey aint got sh*t on 'dem Colts! And fawk 'dem Beirs, cuz dey cant be stoppin' Tiki and Plexico...de'y aint got sh*t on 'dem!








.........Seriously though, Giants and Colts in the Superbowl....Im willing to bet my entire life savings on it!


----------



## r1dermon

too bad colts will be top seed in the playoffs and pats will win the afc east. it'd be cool to see that game!!! you know whats up jewelz :nod:

we should do alright now, after the KC game, we had one tough ass opening schedule, but all i see are dog teams, and the patriots are basically playing their 2nd and third string guys. hell, its like pre-season personel all over again!!! lol.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

hows the raiders doin?

i havent watch a football game since the start of

the season but i hear we beat the skins this last weekend


----------



## bowserfins

MR.FREEZ said:


> hows the raiders doin?
> 
> i havent watch a football game since the start of
> 
> the season but i hear we beat the skins this last weekend


They are not having a good season (3-7 I think.) But they still are a pretty decent team and have played a few close, close games..... Randy Moss isn't doing a whole lot, mainly because he's been semi injured and they aren't trying to shove the ball down his throat.. I think he will have a greater impact next year.... They have the talent potential to be at least a playoff contender, but I think they are being grossly mismanaged.. Maybe Norv Turner will get walking papers at the end of the season, because he isn't helping anything...

BTW, if you play Madden 06, the raiders are an excellent team to use!!!!!! Too bad the real team isn't managed as well..


----------



## Jewelz

Norv Turner was in an unfortunate pineapple processing plant accident


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> EDIT: Also...if you are so confident, how bout we make a little wager as to who finishes higher this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite on that one. Are we talking total wins/losses, division title or what? You Viking fans are pretty optimistic after losing your crutch. Moss was a total team disrupting knob, but he was the best chance you had as a Packer beater. I know I wouldn't dumb enough to make a bet if we lost Favre, Green or Walker.
> 
> The loser has to have the opposing team's avatar for a month.
Click to expand...

You need to have a Vikings avatar for a month. I WIN!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Vikings lost their crutch, oh well, we've beaten the Packers both times this season. That makes four wins in a row for Minnesota... Where is Green Bay? Oh, that's right, they're probably going to receive a top 3 pick in next year's draft. Not saying Minnesota is a good team, at all, but there are plenty other teams to be knocked than a 6-5 team on a four game winning streak with a backup QB.

Colts are a great team, but have played too many losing teams to impress me this season. I'm sure they'll still get to the AFC Conference, at least, but they're not unbeatable.

As far as the Bears go, they have themselves a nice Defense, but NO Offense to accompany that. You could have the greatest Defensive combo of ProBowl Players to ever play the game, but with a rookie QB like Kyle Orton and an under average Offense, the other teams in the league would have to suck pretty bad to win the Superbowl.


----------



## Guest

Bills blow anothe playoff chance...theres always next year...inst there


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bills blow anothe playoff chance...theres always next year...inst there


Yup....and then the Jets will take away that hope with their new re-vamped O









GODDAMN THE SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GODDAMN THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I wanted the Giants to win, now they have to play the Cowboys for the #1 spot in the NFC East and fall to #2 in the NFC! GODDAMN THE SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowserfins

Instead of blaming the Seahawks, shouldn't you be blaming Jay feely who blew three consecutive field goal tries?? He could have won the game for the Giants three times before the goddamn seahawks had anything to say about it.....

Anyone watching Sunday Night Football on ESPN?? I was just catching the halftime show and Chris Berman said MICHAEL IRVIN was busted with drug paraphenalia...... lololol.. I just found that kinda funny...

He said ESPN will be reviewing the situation, because IRVIN is an analyst for the network, and IRVIN would be making a statement shortly....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

bowserfins said:


> Instead of blaming the Seahawks, shouldn't you be blaming Jay feely who blew three consecutive field goal tries?? He could have won the game for the Giants three times before the goddamn seahawks had anything to say about it.....


I _should_, but my Jets fell into the same situation today with NO. Goddamn Jets! Their entire offensive scoring consisted of field goals and then Nugent had to go and miss the OT field goal that would've but them over the Saints.....Goddamn Kickers....f*ck Adam Vinitari too!

Giants basically had an overall bad day with penelties...but I predict that Seattle and New York will play one more time, this time in the playoffs....thus resulting in my famed Colts/Giants superbowl prediction


----------



## bowserfins

ProdigalMarine said:


> Instead of blaming the Seahawks, shouldn't you be blaming Jay feely who blew three consecutive field goal tries?? He could have won the game for the Giants three times before the goddamn seahawks had anything to say about it.....


I _should_, but my Jets fell into the same situation today with NO. Goddamn Jets! Their entire offensive scoring consisted of field goals and then Nugent had to go and miss the OT field goal that would've but them over the Saints.....Goddamn Kickers....f*ck Adam Vinitari too!

Giants basically had an overall bad day with penelties...but I predict that Seattle and New York will play one more time, this time in the playoffs....thus resulting in my famed Colts/Giants superbowl prediction
[/quote]















lololol...

Good luck on that prediction too....... My hope is the bears mercilessly own the Seahawks or Giants in the NFC playoffs.... Only time will tell.....


----------



## Guest

Man...our division sucks lol.

Pats 5-6
Bills 4-7
Jets 3-8
Miami 3-8

Atleast thats what I think they are, if not they are similar.


----------



## [email protected]°

bowserfins said:


> Instead of blaming the Seahawks, shouldn't you be blaming * Jay feely who blew three consecutive field goal tries??* He could have won the game for the Giants three times before the goddamn seahawks had anything to say about it.....


That sh*t was un f*cking real!!!

1st miss... ok... sh*t happens

2nd miss... WTF!!

3rd miss.... UNFORGIVABLE!!!!

Kick that BUM to the CURB!!!

3 f*cking chances and he blew them ALL


----------



## Jewelz

Reason no. 625 why the Colts are undefeated - Jay Feely doesn't kick for us

No, but it's good that the Seahawks are doing so well because I got tickets to 12/24 Seahawks vs. Colts game in Seattle - could be a potential Super Bowl preview


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Reason no. 625 why the Colts are undefeated - Jay Feely doesn't kick for us
> 
> No, but it's good that the Seahawks are doing so well because I got tickets to 12/24 Seahawks vs. Colts game in Seattle - could be a potential Super Bowl preview


Good luck with that train of thought....... Really I hope its a good game, since I think you just moved to Washington and all.... Good first Experience at their stadium or whatever....

But, at least the Colts are Undefeated and wiping the field with alot of decent opponents..
The Seahawks have won about 6 of their games against teams like the Cardinals and the 49ers...
And I really wouldn't say they won any of those games as much as their opponents lost them, just like three consecutive missed field goal tries last night that would have sealed the deal for the Giants...

I really don't see them getting past their first game in the playoffs.....


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> Reason no. 625 why the Colts are undefeated - Jay Feely doesn't kick for us
> 
> No, but it's good that the Seahawks are doing so well because I got tickets to 12/24 Seahawks vs. Colts game in Seattle - could be a potential Super Bowl preview


Good luck with that train of thought....... Really I hope its a good game, since I think you just moved to Washington and all.... Good first Experience at their stadium or whatever....

But, at least the Colts are Undefeated and wiping the field with alot of decent opponents..
The Seahawks have won about 6 of their games against teams like the Cardinals and the 49ers...
And I really wouldn't say they won any of those games as much as their opponents lost them, just like three consecutive missed field goal tries last night that would have sealed the deal for the Giants...

I really don't see them getting past their first game in the playoffs.....
[/quote]

Well hey, fine by me, I am not a Seahawks fan or anything. I was really just saying that it will be a good game, as far as Super Bowl goes, I am not predicting that Seattle will get there, but NFC looks to be wide open so _MAYBE _ it's possible


----------



## Guest

Bills for Supoerbowl 07'

Im goin for the Chargers this year, and Seattle.


----------



## Jewelz

Steve Mariucci got fired this morning.. and that pear-shaped loser in Green Bay and the pineapple processing plant accident victim in Oakland still have their job.

And DannyBoy - Chargers ? what are you thinking ?


----------



## 94NDTA

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bills for Supoerbowl 07'
> 
> Im goin for the Chargers this year, and Seattle.


Do they have the term "fairweather fan" in Canada?


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Steve Mariucci got fired this morning.. and that pear-shaped loser in Green Bay and the pineapple processing plant accident victim in Oakland still have their job.
> 
> And DannyBoy - Chargers ? what are you thinking ?


I just think some team owners and GM's have enough class to their their coaches finish a season....... Although Id have to agree that Sherman and Turner must go in order to make way for decent attempts at playing football for their respective cities..... Im kind of lost on Mike Tice right now though... They coulda canned him when he was busted scalping Superbowl tickets.. Then all the Fiasco's that went on during this season.. Now they are doing decent... I still hope he gets the axe even if they end up surpassing the bears and making a playoff appearance...


----------



## Jewelz

Did the Vikings really run off 4 in a row ??

That didn't really happen, did it ?


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> Did the Vikings really run off 4 in a row ??
> 
> That didn't really happen, did it ?


You getting scared?!


----------



## K fizzly

8-3


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> 8-3


10-0


----------



## K fizzly

1 January 1976

it took u 30 years to say that statement...u lose


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> 1 January 1976
> 
> it took u 30 years to say that statement...u lose












sorry, when I think about losing, for some reason Chad Johnson and the Bengals last weekend come to mind


----------



## K fizzly

it took u 30 years to say ur team is 10-0..u lost

laugh all u like rite now...but bengals can only get better

your team is at its peak franchise year...after this year..they are done


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> it took u 30 years to say ur team is 10-0..u lost
> 
> laugh all u like rite now...but bengals can only get better
> 
> your team is at its peak franchise year...after this year..they are done


what did I lose ?

So refresh my memory, what hapenned the weekend before when the Colts played the Bengals ? I forgot... what hapenned ? The Bengals won, right ? I can't remember right now...


----------



## K fizzly

its ok..colts won...but they didnt kill us like they did basically everyother team...

we are going to smash u ..revenge is coming...and it is going to be good


----------



## Guest

94NDTA said:


> Bills for Supoerbowl 07'
> 
> Im goin for the Chargers this year, and Seattle.


Do they have the term "fairweather fan" in Canada?
[/quote]

Well considering they wont make the playoffs this year, I think its fair to go for another team :rasp:

Maybe I should go for a boat ride to "release" my frustration


----------



## 94NDTA

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bills for Supoerbowl 07'
> 
> Im goin for the Chargers this year, and Seattle.


Do they have the term "fairweather fan" in Canada?
[/quote]

Maybe I should go for a boat ride to "release" my frustration









[/quote]

I don't get it...


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bills for Supoerbowl 07'
> 
> Im goin for the Chargers this year, and Seattle.


Do they have the term "fairweather fan" in Canada?
[/quote]

Well considering they wont make the playoffs this year, I think its fair to go for another team :rasp:

Maybe I should go for a boat ride to "release" my frustration









[/quote]

Big Gay Al super gay boat ride


----------



## MyNiggLos

anyone for chicago?


----------



## bowserfins

MyNiggLos said:


> anyone for chicago?


Always and forever......

Just gotta keep it semi-realistic...... my 400 lb mother-in-law could put up better numbers passing, and more points in one week then the bears can in half the season......

Its sad to say this..... But this is similar to the 2001 Chicago campaign..... Aside from good defense, we fielded a shady team, but somehow managed to get the division title, get Dick Jauron coach of the year honors, only to soon fade to black and send Dick Jauron back to Detroit...... Hey at least he is interim coach of the Lions now.........

I believe Chicago suffers from poor ownership, and a terrible GM..... Too bad Papa bear's relatives are greedy and give two shits about the team...... Aside from good graft picks that hardly come to fruition, they don't make the moves to get it done EVER......

I got my fingers crossed....... Nothing is better than a championship, aside from making your owners look like sh*t........


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Man...our division sucks lol.
> 
> Pats 5-6
> Bills 4-7
> Jets 3-8
> Miami 3-8
> 
> Atleast thats what I think they are, if not they are similar.


Wow, the entire AFC East is NOT going anywhere NEAR the playoffs this year! A'int that a bitch!

My Jets at 3-8? Ha! If Brooks Bollinger had completed more passes and made more TD runs instead of having Ted Nugent kick like 4 goddamn FGs! Unfortunately they're 2-9. And before fuzzy-bear runs his big mouth about my team.....F**k your Bangels!









Wow, that steelers/colts game was quite unexpected, I thought it would've been a closer game with that Steelers D running around....instead the Colts D stole the show.









Chicago White Sox were this years Chi-town winners, maybe next year the bears will be Chi-towns winners.

Colts/Giants Supa'bowl......................MESSAGE!


----------



## Azeral

Go CHIEFS!!









Where's Filo at, they just mule kicked the Patriots in the teeth.


----------



## Guest

Cheifs = Bills Bitches 4lyfe.


----------



## Jewelz

Azeral said:


> Go CHIEFS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Filo at, they just mule kicked the Patriots in the teeth.


Where's Fido ? I don't know, probably getting ready to jump on the Colts bandwagon


----------



## r1dermon

pats are 6-5 dannyboy...hater....dude, you realize that your name is a charlotte church song?

pats got stomped, look at our defensive backfield...TERRIBLE. what the hell, when a top CB fails to produce(dwayne starks) and the other 10 guys on the D are hurt...lol...its getting rediculous, heath evans has been the most promising rusher this year for us, aint that a bitch. lol. looks like the colts could go undefeated...of course, if they played more than 2 good teams, then it might be a different story...i agree that the colts are a good team, but they play some piss poor opponents. oh well, i dont see any team that can stop them, basically everyone sucks this year. lmao.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> of course, if they played more than 2 good teams


Steelers
Bengals
Patriots
Jaguars
you might say Rams are good too


----------



## r1dermon

i wouldnt say the rams are good...i'd actually say they suck...as for the pats, the only difficulty factor added to that was that it was in foxboro, we were already in shambles by that point. bruschi was 1 week back, and that was right when starks was falling apart. you didnt play a good team in the pats, you played the pats practice squad. the bengals? the bengals are a decent team, but their record is over their head. they've also played shitty teams, and their record reflects it. the only superbowl contesting team in that bunch is the steelers, the jags are a decent team, but it'd put them on the par of the bengals. also, how many of those teams did you play in a row? 1 week on, 1 week off isnt exactly a rigorous onslaught of top opponents. its obvious the league wants peyton to get his ring...which is fine, but wtf...dont make it so glaring. lol.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> i wouldnt say the rams are good...i'd actually say they suck...as for the pats, the only difficulty factor added to that was that it was in foxboro, we were already in shambles by that point. bruschi was 1 week back, and that was right when starks was falling apart. you didnt play a good team in the pats, you played the pats practice squad. the bengals? the bengals are a decent team, but their record is over their head. they've also played shitty teams, and their record reflects it. the only superbowl contesting team in that bunch is the steelers, the jags are a decent team, but it'd put them on the par of the bengals. also, how many of those teams did you play in a row? 1 week on, 1 week off isnt exactly a rigorous onslaught of top opponents. its obvious the *league wants peyton to get his ring*...which is fine, but wtf...dont make it so glaring. lol.


LOL... ok I agree w/ you one some points, but you're being a tad bit dramatic with that last statement... it's not the league's fault the AFC is sort of weak this year..

Yeah, the league wanted Brady to get his ring too, right ? *cough* TUCK RULE ! *cough*


----------



## r1dermon

yes, the league did want brady to get his ring...well, they wanted the PATRIOTS to win...get it? the PATRIOTS??? 9/11, patriots obviously HAD to win that year. they are the PATRIOTS. a signifying image of america. at least....its plausible. they never meant for the pats to go absolutely crazy, break a ton of records, and attain the status of best team in history. lol. ok, so im slightly biased, but it doesnt mean that the league doesnt want peyton to win, and so they set them up with a sub-par schedule. its plausible, you have to admit.


----------



## bowserfins

r1dermon said:


> yes, the league did want brady to get his ring...well, they wanted the PATRIOTS to win...get it? the PATRIOTS??? 9/11, patriots obviously HAD to win that year. they are the PATRIOTS. a signifying image of america. at least....its plausible. they never meant for the pats to go absolutely crazy, break a ton of records, and attain the status of best team in history. lol. ok, so im slightly biased, but it doesnt mean that the league doesnt want peyton to win, and so they set them up with a sub-par schedule. its plausible, you have to admit.


I think Id have to admit you are smoking waaaaayyy too much crack.. Thats about it....

When the Pats won their fist superbowl Brady wasn't even a starter, and their team was considered fairly weak and not too many people saw Vinateri kicking a game winner in the last seconds after a decent drive down the field...... In fact, the Rams were supposed to run away with that game....














You need some drug intervention man......

And its obvious you are smoking crack saying something about a subpar schedule..... The schedules come out waaaay before any games are played... Its not like they come on a weekly basis...... Its not like the league is going to know which teams are going to be good or bad at the beginning of the year........ Dude your comments are not even rational at this point.......
Besides the AFC is obviously the better Conference this year... And How can you consider the Bengals subpar? Aren't the Bengals leading their division by a game over the steelers? I guess they play next week, and even if the steelers win we are still talking about identical records and the Bengals at least getting a wild card.......


----------



## r1dermon

LMFAO...you're a tool man...you CANT tell me that you thought houston was going to be a STELLAR team this year...?!? the league knows who's going to be a good team and who's going to be a bad team, as does everyone else who follows football. this is why SCHEDULE STRENGTH is drawn up...see, the WINNER of the superbowl, is supposed to have the hardest plausible schedule, and the DOGS of the league are supposed to have the easiest....now, tell me how the colts made it as far as they did last year in the playoffs with their #1 ranked offense, and got an easier schedule than most of the other teams who were even close to the 2nd round of the playoffs.

also, i didnt say that the patriots definately won because of 9/11 and thats what the league wanted, im saying that look at the absolute bull sh*t call they got against the raiders, there had to be more to that, that was the entire game and the ref knew it. it was too close to call, and he called it. i said, its plausible, you trust way too many people and things to be just as they appear, open your mind and question sh*t.

also, i didnt say the bengals are sub-par, i said they're decent, but nothing to write home about. who have they beat? WHO HAVE THEY BEAT!!!!!!!!??????!!?!?!?!?!?! BAH, they would barely last past the first round of the playoffs. denver would chew them a new asshole.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> LMFAO...you're a tool man...you CANT tell me that you thought houston was going to be a STELLAR team this year...?!? the league knows who's going to be a good team and who's going to be a bad team, as does everyone else who follows football. this is why SCHEDULE STRENGTH is drawn up...see, the WINNER of the superbowl, is supposed to have the hardest plausible schedule, and the DOGS of the league are supposed to have the easiest....now, tell me how the colts made it as far as they did last year in the playoffs with their #1 ranked offense, and got an easier schedule than most of the other teams who were even close to the 2nd round of the playoffs.
> 
> also, i didnt say that the patriots definately won because of 9/11 and thats what the league wanted, im saying that look at the absolute bull sh*t call they got against the raiders, there had to be more to that, that was the entire game and the ref knew it. it was too close to call, and he called it. i said, its plausible, you trust way too many people and things to be just as they appear, open your mind and question sh*t.
> 
> also, i didnt say the bengals are sub-par, i said they're decent, but nothing to write home about. who have they beat? WHO HAVE THEY BEAT!!!!!!!!??????!!?!?!?!?!?! BAH, they would barely last past the first round of the playoffs. denver would chew them a new asshole.


Again regarding the schedule, the league reallignment took place a few years back, and Colts ended up in the same division with the Texans and the Titans, which means they get to play them twice a year. Is that also workings of the league trying to get Peyton a ring ? That's one of the reasons the Colts schedule isn't as strong as maybe it should be. Also, each AFC division takes turns playing each NFC division and this year AFC South teams are playing NFC West teams, which means Colts get to play the 49ers, Rams and the Cardinals (along with Seattle). There is your other reason. The schedule is just not as cut and dry as you make it out to be. Just because you made it so far and the playoffs doesn't guarantee that your schedule will be super strong - or weak - or average. A lot of times it's just the luck of the draw. But no, we all have to draw up our conspiracy theories about the league trying to control who wins the Super Bowl...


----------



## [email protected]°

f*ck JAY FEELY!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

GIANTS #1 NFC EAST!!!























And Feely still SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

Civic Disobedience said:


> GIANTS #1 NFC EAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Feely still SUCKS!!!!


wow man.. hittin it a little early today ?


----------



## bowserfins

For Jewelz or A1Rdermon?? or anyone else,

How can you say the AFC is weak this year??

They, by far, have the superior league....

Look at all this.... Cincinnati nothing to write home about??? Steelers contendors??? What??
Last time I looked The Bengals were leading the division by a game, and then I took another peek this afternoon and realized it was a 2 game lead by the Bengals over the Steelers..... Oh yea, didn't the contending steelers lose to the (3-8) ravens? LMFAO... LMFAO.....

Denver swallowing the Bengals??? They are having a hard time chewing on the Chiefs today, Let alone the Bengals and Carson Palmer and his NFL leading passer rating.......

Lest not forget about the Chargers and even the Patriots..... Oh yea, and on top the Colts....

Thats seven teams, all who have their opportunities for the postseason and beyond..... 
Not too many people can argue that the Colts are the best of them, but their are still at least six teams who play excellently and anything can happen in the AFC.....

The NFC is absolutely the Worse league this year.... There are some close races for division leads, but none of the NFC teams could hold a candle to the AFC this year, which is wrongly defined as weak by some of you....

Seattle can barely beat the Giants(not to mention the Cardinals, 49ers, rams, etc....)... The Giants are leading a piss poor division over the Cowboys, who already beat the Giants once this year....
The Cowboys got served against those Broncos...... Then the South... You got Carolina leading Falcons and the Bucs..... AT LEAST 2 of these teams can't beat the world's worst offense ever in the CHICAGO Bears.. And the Falcons have their chance next week..... The North looks to be again the most humiliated Division in all of football, Its dominated by the bears(9-3.) Most AFC teams are going to score more offensive touchdowns this week than the bears will all year.... And the Vikings, who are playing halfway decent after blowing loads on a sex cruise, smoking a pound, and lost their best player to the raiders... I mean injury.....

Seattle hasn't won a playoff game since my dad was a virgin and they have the best record in a league that relies heavily on luck and shitty officiating.... While the Colts run away with the top spot in the AFC, a majority of other teams in the league(AFC) are playing long, hard, close games against each other........ And if the Colts fall off, anyone one of those weak ass teams you are trying to describe are going to walk away with the superbowl uncontended...

UPDATE FOR R1LDERMON...... The chiefs just got thrown up by those broncos who have such a hard stomach......


----------



## r1dermon

ok, well, i just got home from the pats game...cold as hell is all i can say, but damn good buffalo wings. not to mention the two hot girls rubbing against my body for the entire second half. (that was sweet)

anyway, please explain what you mean by, the chiefs got "thrown up"...the chiefs won 31-27...

also, i never said the AFC was weak. in comparison to the NFC, the AFC is rediculously strong.

im still sticking with my overall evaluation of the bengals, as they have to prove that they are contenders in the long run. one playoff year wont cut it.

the steelers...i have no idea man...clueless....

colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> ok, well, i just got home from the pats game...cold as hell is all i can say, but damn good buffalo wings. not to mention the two hot girls rubbing against my body for the entire second half. (that was sweet)
> 
> anyway, please explain what you mean by, the chiefs got "thrown up"...the chiefs won 31-27...
> 
> also, i never said the AFC was weak. in comparison to the NFC, the AFC is rediculously strong.
> 
> im still sticking with my overall evaluation of the bengals, as they have to prove that they are contenders in the long run. one playoff year wont cut it.
> 
> the steelers...i have no idea man...clueless....
> 
> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


"what else is new"... right










BTW, not that you should ever let facts stop you from making a point - but from week 11 to the week 17, Tennessee is the only team on our schedule with a losing record. All the wihle the Patriots are duking out against the likes of Jets, Dolphins, Saint and Bills. What else *is* new ?


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> ok, well, i just got home from the pats game...cold as hell is all i can say, but damn good buffalo wings. not to mention the two hot girls rubbing against my body for the entire second half. (that was sweet)
> 
> anyway, please explain what you mean by, the chiefs got "thrown up"...the chiefs won 31-27...
> 
> also, i never said the AFC was weak. in comparison to the NFC, the AFC is rediculously strong.
> 
> im still sticking with my overall evaluation of the bengals, as they have to prove that they are contenders in the long run. one playoff year wont cut it.
> 
> the steelers...i have no idea man...clueless....
> 
> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


"what else is new"... right :laugh:

BTW, not that you should ever let facts stop you from making a point - but from week 11 to the week 17, Tennessee is the only team on our schedule with a losing record. All the wihle the Patriots are duking out against the likes of Jets, Dolphins, Saint and Bills. What else *is* new ?
[/quote]

The Pats suck this year. Its too bad the Bills suck harder.

BTW, Im actually rootin for the Pats at this point, and my comments above are baised purely on the only game Ive actually seen them play in real time, which is the game vs Buffalo.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Civic Disobedience said:


> GIANTS #1 NFC EAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Feely still SUCKS!!!!


F**kin right doggie!

Even though Eli had a horrible game (2 INTS, below 50% pass completions) and Tiki had a decent game....at least that Giants D is
















My jets are POOPY this year! Losing to the ill-patriots...how unbareable!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I am almost done hoping the Steelers will have a good showing in the playoffs, after loosing/looking so bad against the Colts and now the Bungles. 
Big Ben is hurt bad, Batch has a broken hand, the O line is banged up, Bettis is near retirement, they let Burress go.. And now the D is slipping a tad.. Giving the ball away too much..
Oh well, they r my team no matter what, no fair weather here.. lol

Colts were annoying but awesome with the no huddle O & calling plays on the line. Their line never sets seems like until 1 second b4 he ball is snapped. I have to admit they play great, and got a great D to boot. Interesting team no doubt


----------



## bowserfins

r1dermon said:


> ok, well, i just got home from the pats game...cold as hell is all i can say, but damn good buffalo wings. not to mention the two hot girls rubbing against my body for the entire second half. (that was sweet)
> 
> anyway, please explain what you mean by, the chiefs got "thrown up"...the chiefs won 31-27...
> 
> also, i never said the AFC was weak. in comparison to the NFC, the AFC is rediculously strong.
> 
> im still sticking with my overall evaluation of the bengals, as they have to prove that they are contenders in the long run. one playoff year wont cut it.
> 
> the steelers...i have no idea man...clueless....
> 
> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


Well Im just referring to when you were trying to make the Colts Opponents look weak, and Jewelz stating the AFC being weak this year....

They've beaten The Steelers, The Bengals, and the Patriots..... 2 of these teams are at least going to the playoffs, and the steelers have been a playoff team for several years now even if they somehow don't make it this year.. I agree the rest of the colts schedule is fairly weak, but alot of their opponents are from the NFC too....

Then you make some statement about the Bengals being nothing to write home about and the broncos would chew them up and spit them out..... The Broncos can't even swallow the Chiefs, let alone chewing on the Bengals.... While the Bengals are holding their own against the Colts offensively and beating the Steelers...

My point is that there are a ton of excellent teams in the AFC... The NFC will get smoked by any number of teams in the AFC... The Broncos, Chiefs, Chargers, Bengals, Steelers, Colts, and even the Pats who have fallen off a bit...
While the Colts schedule is weak now, I think you are forgetting about the AFC playoffs.
You are talking about the NFL wanting Peyton to get his ring just because they have a light schedule.. But once the playoffs come around The Colts will be playing far superior teams than the playoff picture in the NFC. So even if the Colts get to the superbowl and win they will have had to beat a few other very good teams, so I just don't see how the NFL is rigging this thing....


----------



## r1dermon

jewelz, i can come right back and say that the pats had the toughest opening games in the league. and we still have tampa to play, the rest of our opponents are in our division, which is weak, just like yours. so those offset.

can't even swallow the chiefs? the chiefs are a good team, and arrowhead stadium is probably in the top 3 hardest places to win in the league, crowd noise is a big factor...also, generally even teams are given a spread of 3 in favor of the home team...denver lost by 4...denver would beat the chiefs in mile high, and denver would beat the bengals anywhere. just because they got skunked in KC doesnt mean that they're no good.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> jewelz, i can come right back and say that the pats had the toughest opening games in the league. and we still have tampa to play, the rest of our opponents are in our division, which is weak, just like yours. so those offset.


Fair enough. Please understand that I wasn't trying to say that the league is trying to get Brady another ring, or that Pats have a superweak schedule

I was merely responding to you stating that there is some kind of conspracy to get Peyton a championship. And especially to your last comment suggesting that Colts play a weak team every week - prior to playing Tennessee we had Cincy and Pittsburgh back to back


----------



## bowserfins

r1dermon said:


> jewelz, i can come right back and say that the pats had the toughest opening games in the league. and we still have tampa to play, the rest of our opponents are in our division, which is weak, just like yours. so those offset.
> 
> can't even swallow the chiefs? the chiefs are a good team, and arrowhead stadium is probably in the top 3 hardest places to win in the league, crowd noise is a big factor...also, generally even teams are given a spread of 3 in favor of the home team...denver lost by 4...denver would beat the chiefs in mile high, and denver would beat the bengals anywhere. just because they got skunked in KC doesnt mean that they're no good.


Dude, I totally agree with you mostly... Im not saying Denver sucks, because they don't..
4 points is not a marginal victory, and all that talk about Arrowhead is correct. But The Broncos did lose. They are now only sitting with a one game lead over the Chiefs and Chargers.... One slip up or bad game on their part could lose them the Division, because the Chiefs and Chargers are coming on strong....

My overall point is mainly against Jewelz suggesting the AFC was weak. Its by far got the best teams and now late in the season the best games going on.. And in the postseason anyone of those Good teams could knock down the Colts if they have a bad game or Peyton is/gets hurt.....
I get the fact that their schedule is light... but thats just luck/unluck... Like Jewelz said its their turn to face the nasty division in the NFC which holds the Cardinals, Rams, 49ers, and Seattle.....
Thats the meat of their schedule and they are by far the worst teams across the board(minus Seattle).... But saying the AFC is weak just is WRONG...... You've got your texans and Titans.. But the Colts managed to overtake three contending teams in the Steelers, Bengals, and the Pats.... Oh yea, lets not forget the Jags too who have a great record and are possible playoff bound....

So for you to say they haven't played anyone yet is bullshit..... They've 4 playoff caliber teams, one defending champion, and a few partridges in a pear tree... Unless they face themselves every week they aren't going to have the hardest schedule... Because they are by far the best team period, and the 4 GOOD AFC teams that they've beaten could easily smoke the best in the NFC....
So for Jewelz to say the AFC is weak isn't right either...

The main thing I don't agree with you on is the Broncos running away against the Bengals... Maybe only the playoffs will tell... But they have identical records, they have a 2 game lead in their division, and they beat the Steelers who WERE regarded as the second best team over the last few years.... Plummer has nothing on Palmer... Plummer has been a second rate quarterback all his career, and even he can get lucky and have a month or two without an interception... He didn't look that great against the Chiefs, while the Palmer passer rating has been unscathed against the Steelers.... Again just back to the fact that all these teams are excellent, They are all competitors, and they are all competing well against each other when they have the opportunity.....

Last week you were saying the Steelers were contendors and the Bengals were nothing to write home about.... Things have changed just a bit and the Steelers will have to fight to get a wild card..... You were also saying the Broncos are running away from the bengals and might dominate the Colts... Now they can't slip up again or they may lose their division....


----------



## Jewelz

Fine. AFC is not weak - when compared to NFC, that is


----------



## K fizzly

10-3


----------



## r1dermon

records are a bull sh*t indicator...some teams have easier schedules than others...this will have an influence on the record.

i dont think seattle is far and away the best team in the NFC, i think carolina can't be ruled out as a superbowl contender. to say that the patriots in their current state would take the seahawks or carolina is a rediculous assertion. the patriots are in such a hole that a good outcome is not-possible. sure, the patriots are the defending champs, but comeon, tom brady can't do it by himself, and that's what he has been doing most of the season. we've had such huge key injuries that it's hard to even keep a winning record playing through them, but we do it because we've had some easy opponents, and we've also had some inspired performances. the first 4 games really screwed us this year, we're not the same team now that we were at the beginning of the season. division leader doesnt mean that that team is any better than the wildcards...


----------



## K fizzly

Bengals own u


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Fine. AFC is not weak - when compared to NFC, that is


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....I guess...... Then what's the point of the NFL???

Let's compare this year's AFC to the greatest teams ever in the NFL, or the worst... Or the CFL, or XFL...... lolololol

The other conference is what's important.. This year's other conference.... And noone in the NFC will touch a superbowl competitor that comes out of the AFC.....


----------



## Jewelz

bowserfins said:


> Fine. AFC is not weak - when compared to NFC, that is


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....I guess...... Then what's the point of the NFL???

Let's compare this year's AFC to the greatest teams ever in the NFL, or the worst... Or the CFL, or XFL...... lolololol

The other conference is what's important.. This year's other conference.... And noone in the NFC will touch a superbowl competitor that comes out of the AFC.....
[/quote]

Well, when your team is undefeated both conferences seem pretty weak to you


----------



## bowserfins

Jewelz said:


> Fine. AFC is not weak - when compared to NFC, that is


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....I guess...... Then what's the point of the NFL???

Let's compare this year's AFC to the greatest teams ever in the NFL, or the worst... Or the CFL, or XFL...... lolololol

The other conference is what's important.. This year's other conference.... And noone in the NFC will touch a superbowl competitor that comes out of the AFC.....
[/quote]

Well, when your team is undefeated both conferences seem pretty weak to you








[/quote]















Touche!!!!!







can't argue with that.....

I still hope to see the bears/colts superbowl........ And now other analysts are starting to grab that... Heard many anaylsts today say the bears have a superbowl caliber defense.. And on PTI they actually went through the motions of comparing that exact superbowl!!!!
Its gonna be heartbreaking when someone finally serves the bears some points, because their offense can't score against heidi fleiss.....


----------



## Guest

People make playoff assumptions so fast in the NFL. For example, what if the Colts lose, and the Seahawks dont? What if Cinci or Denver loses a few games straight? All it takes is a great game by an opponent to completely change the gears of this years superbowl.

I personally think Seattle and San Diego are still the strongest teams. Thats only because I have yet to see Indi play, so they would be up there too.

But Im just a Canadian, eh?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> People make playoff assumptions so fast in the NFL. For example, what if the Colts lose, and the Seahawks dont? What if Cinci or Denver loses a few games straight? All it takes is a great game by an opponent to completely change the gears of this years superbowl.
> 
> I personally think Seattle and San Diego are still the strongest teams. Thats only because I have yet to see Indi play, so they would be up there too.
> 
> But Im just a Canadian, eh?


You're just sour because your bills are out of playoff contention.


----------



## bowserfins

DannyBoy17 said:


> People make playoff assumptions so fast in the NFL. For example, what if the Colts lose, and the Seahawks dont? What if Cinci or Denver loses a few games straight? All it takes is a great game by an opponent to completely change the gears of this years superbowl.
> 
> I personally think Seattle and San Diego are still the strongest teams. Thats only because I have yet to see Indi play, so they would be up there too.
> 
> But Im just a Canadian, eh?


I guess thats kind of a contradiction in terms........ When its broken down, any team can have a bad game or even a few in a row.... If you are watching Seattle and San Diego the most, then surely you've seen seattle and San Diego lose some games this year.... You may not be watching Indi, but if you've seen highlights or watched the news... Indi hasn't lost yet.... They've also beat the Pats who have beaten the chargers, and will have their day in court against the Seahawks during the regular season, if not in the superbowl too.... They may also get the chance to face the Chargers in the playoffs... Guess you hafta watch more games to see stronger teams...

I still don't understand how R1dermon can say the Broncos can run away with the Bengals......
He says records don't mean shizz.... Ok... What exactly are you basing this assumption on??
They haven't played each other yet.... The Bengals have a better record and have beaten a better team(Steelers) than the Broncos have lost to(Miami.) Their quarterback is superior, their supporting cast is superior... They've already held their own against the Colts......
Their schedule is weak, but that doesn't matter..... The only thing they don't have is a great defense, neither does Denver..... I just think it would be a much better game than what you are making it sound like.......Hopefully we will get to see before the end of the year....


----------



## r1dermon

records dont mean jack sh*t...look at the 01 rams vs. the 01 pats. pats were 11-5 and rams were 14-2 and considered one of the best overall teams in history. until they get sunked in the superbowl.

also, the pats got absolutely demolished by the chargers...


----------



## Jewelz

Hey dermon, what do you think about Richard Seymour's latest statements ?

http://patriots.bostonherald.com/patriots/...rticleid=115562


----------



## r1dermon

you know your team is in trouble when your players start trashing the fans...

what the f*ck has he done this season? he's been injured just like everyone else. he should bow his head in shame and walk away until next season. i mean, he's one of the best D ends in the league, but he's there to play, to go from superbowl champs to 7-5 chumps in less than a year is a load of sh*t. we pay some of the highest prices in the league to see these people play...also, the loudest we cheered was when ted johnson came on the field before kickoff to thank the fans for all the good years he had with us. play better and we'll cheer better.

that's all i have to say about that.


----------



## raisinghell64

GOO PANTHERS.. DUDE after the SMACK down VICK took ....We gonna win BABy :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine

We beat the raiders today! Woo Woo! And the funny part is, we played both a Rookie QB and a rookie RB.......3-10 baby!

On a different note. Good-bye Curtis "My Man" Martin. Season-ending surgery to his knee.


----------



## bowserfins

ProdigalMarine said:


> We beat the raiders today! Woo Woo! And the funny part is, we played both a Rookie QB and a rookie RB.......3-10 baby!
> 
> On a different note. Good-bye Curtis "My Man" Martin. Season-ending surgery to his knee.


Bah..... You woulda been luckier if they didn't win.. Then they got a better chance of drafting Reggie bush. Martin is on his way out either by retirement or by trade..


----------



## K fizzly

still only 3 losses penis head..u suck at life


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> still only 3 losses penis head..u suck at life


your team lost 3 times... pathetic


----------



## K fizzly

dont get to cocky mr bigshot...just cuz ur team lucked out and got undefeated...maybe peyton mannign will just suck it up in the superbowl like he did last time..and the colts will lose again


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> dont get to cocky mr bigshot...just cuz ur team lucked out and got undefeated...maybe peyton mannign will just suck it up in the superbowl like he did last time..and the colts will lose again


when was the last time Manning was in the super bowl ?


----------



## Guest

This whole season would be a lot more interesting if we could look forward to a cold outdoor superbowl.


----------



## K fizzly

Jewelz said:


> This whole season would be a lot more interesting if we could look forward to a cold outdoor superbowl.


shut up...

bill suck dick
chargers suck dick

u suck chad johnsons dick ..cuz chad johnson has more talent in his left foot then ne one in those two teams combined...and u lose cuz u dont have him

bengals own u and ur mother


----------



## bowserfins

K fizzly said:


> dont get to cocky mr bigshot...just cuz ur team lucked out and got undefeated...maybe peyton mannign will just suck it up in the superbowl like he did last time..and the colts will lose again


when was the last time Manning was in the super bowl ?
[/quote]
semifinals? sh*t i dont remember..somewhere around there..the point is THEY LOST..
[/quote]

Fizzly.... You sure you are in college??... First you are stupidly flingly curly fries at your stoner friends because you wanna be a bigshot in front of women, now you are calling a forum mod a bigshot only because you think you are a bigshot on a subject in which you obviously know nothing about.... How bout them cubbies??


----------



## Jewelz

I love Fizzly.. he adds so much intelligence to the discussion


----------



## Guest

Like they have for the last 15 years









Its easy to suddenly be a fan for a winning team isnt it







You belong in Ottawa!


----------



## K fizzly

say wut u like u harry potter ruiner...i am and have been a fan of the bengals since even before this season..u however...still suck cuz ur team sucks

jewelz..its easy to be a fan once a team starts winning isnt it...i dont remember u ever being a colts fan before..u used to like the lions


----------



## bowserfins

K fizzly said:


> say wut u like u harry potter ruiner...i am and have been a fan of the bengals since even before this season..u however...still suck cuz ur team sucks
> 
> jewelz..its easy to be a fan once a team starts winning isnt it...i dont remember u ever being a colts fan before..u used to like the lions


Thats what you get for being a stoner.....

Which brings me to my next point... Kids don't do drugs....


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> say wut u like u harry potter ruiner...i am and have been a fan of the bengals since even before this season..u however...still suck cuz ur team sucks
> 
> jewelz..its easy to be a fan once a team starts winning isnt it...i dont remember u ever being a colts fan before..u used to like the lions


No, I didn't you idiot - for your information I've been a fan since Jim Harbaugh and Marshall Faulk days.. 1994.. I've been through a couple of 3-13 seasons as well. Who said I was a Lions fan ??? First of all, why the hell would I be even if I was a f*cking bandwagon jumper ? The Lions suck donkey balls, what they made the playoffs once in the last decade or something ?

Have you ever even been to Cincinnati ?


----------



## K fizzly

Jewelz said:


> say wut u like u harry potter ruiner...i am and have been a fan of the bengals since even before this season..u however...still suck cuz ur team sucks
> 
> jewelz..its easy to be a fan once a team starts winning isnt it...i dont remember u ever being a colts fan before..u used to like the lions


No, I didn't you idiot - for your information I've been a fan since Jim Harbaugh and Marshall Faulk days.. 1994.. I've been through a couple of 3-13 seasons as well. Who said I was a Lions fan ??? First of all, why the hell would I be even if I was a f*cking bandwagon jumper ? The Lions suck donkey balls, what they made the playoffs once in the last decade or something ?

Have you ever even been to Cincinnati ?








[/quote]





















i just wanted to make u angry i knew u arent a bandwagon...

no i havent...but i plan on it soon


----------



## Jewelz

That's pretty funny, but you could've made up something better than me being a Lions fan out of all teams...


----------



## r1dermon

since before this season fizzly? that doesnt exactly qualify you as being a hardcore fan...lol. that=bandwagon. since last year was the first year they actually showed potential...

also, get off of chad johnsons nutts. he has done sh*t the past few weeks, why not focus on housmanzadehfgasebgrwiaeb...he's being the MAN lately.

dannyboy, sorry about that sodomising rapery to your bills...i guess the fact that our D line was just shored up could've played a factor in the complete raping of your bills...hey, what a bullshit call on brady's block in the back...that was rediculous.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


patriots? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


patriots? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...
[/quote]


----------



## bowserfins

DannyBoy17 said:


> colts? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...


patriots? what can i say...they played a shitty team and won...what else is new...
[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon

jewelz, dont talk sh*t now...you'll jynx your team...they can't win in the playoffs....better watch those goal-line stops!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rasp:


----------



## mrbmum33

I previously posted something about the Seahawks being FRICKING awesome...Just wanted to remind everyone!!!


----------



## Guest

I say Colts wont win the bowl, and will lose 1 game before the season is over.


----------



## Jewelz

^^^^

yeah and you also said that Bills > Colts


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> ^^^^
> 
> yeah and you also said that Bills > Colts


 Its still possible


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Goddamn Buccanners! I should've listen to my sound judgement and stuck with the patriots on my bets! Go figure the day I dont trust my instincts, the team I get bet on gets blown out!

f*ck you Tom Brady with your 3TDs and 250+ yds!
f*ck you Patriots defense with your 4 total sacks and no rushing yardage defense!
f*ck you Teddy!
f*ck you Willie!
Goddamn you Mike Vrabel!

I swear....if the Giants lose to the Chiefs like this game...Im going to throw myself into the Potomac!


----------



## vfrex

Barber > Johnson


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Go giants!....although Im still a Jets fan!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

God damn it's getting sickening hearing all these idiots talk about Culpepper as if there is a chance he might not be in Minnesota next year. Dumbest sh*t I've ever heard. They traded Moss so it could be Culpepper's team. This is f*cking annoying and I hope everyone chokes on their own spit until they can never speak again, at least for the ESPN commentators who can't shut up about it.


----------



## Jewelz

SeeingRedAgain said:


> God damn it's getting sickening hearing all these idiots talk about Culpepper as if there is a chance he might not be in Minnesota next year. Dumbest sh*t I've ever heard. They traded Moss so it could be Culpepper's team. This is f*cking annoying and I hope everyone chokes on their own spit until they can never speak again, at least for the ESPN commentators who can't shut up about it.


Well, in their defense, the only reason they are saying that is because there is a chance that he might not be in Minnesota next year


----------



## Guest

Go Chargers!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Oh no, he'll be in Minnesota. Tice loves him, he's due for a huge bonus, and before this whole boat accusation, the fans loved him. They disposed of the game's greatest receiver to make the team all Culpeppers', I can't imagine them just dumping him off because of some stupid sh*t on a boat.


----------



## Jewelz

Well, looks like the Chargers beat us, so we can finally forget about the undefeated season and focus on the main prize


----------



## 94NDTA

Ron Mexico said:


> Well, looks like the Chargers beat us, so we can finally forget about the undefeated season and focus on the main prize


ha ha.


----------



## Guest

GO Chargers









Its interesting, arent the Seahawks 11-2 now? So if they win next week, they have the same record as the Colts!


----------



## mashunter18

Ron Mexico said:


> Well, looks like the Chargers beat us, so we can finally forget about the undefeated season and focus on the main prize


Always a good football weekend when the colts lose, been 11 monthes since we had that good feeling









Way to go chargers
















Seahawks/Pats in the superbowl, or anyone but the jags or colts



> Its interesting, arent the Seahawks 11-2 now? So if they win next week, they have the same record as the Colts!


Seahawks barely got by today, that game got good from the second quarter on


----------



## [email protected]°

ProdigalMarine said:


> Go giants!....although Im still a Jets fan!


BARBER RULES!!!

What a game!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon

i seriously hope the pats arent playing with my emotions...they better put up a stand in the playoffs...i forsee 2 teams that could contest us, thats the colts, because they have home field, and the bengals. other than that, i think we can take any other team, or at least play them extremely tight. the only reason i say the bengals is because their QB is doing rediculous, and the pats D backs arent the best to ever play the game...with that said, the pats have overcome incredible odds before, 01' vs. the rams, 03' against carolina when half our team was hurt...so the pats going to the dance is not out of the question...i just hope we can decisively win these last two games and carry that momentum deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Fido

Haha in your face Colts!! Manning was crying LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

OMG OMG OMG Fido reappears in the thread !!!

Couldn't show his face after Nov. 7th until now !!!!


----------



## mashunter18

I tell you what I watched the game last night, and the bears defense is tough, they pounded the falcons.

They have their qb back, their problem though may be they are the reverse of the colts last year, bad ass defense but no offense


----------



## Guest

Fido said:


> Haha in your face Colts!! Manning was crying LOL!!!!!


LOOK WHO IT IS!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

who saw the new NEW YORK JETS qb play yesturday? huh? huh? huh?

Brooks Bollinger baby! He's second on the NFL.com passing leaders.....he's got potential!

327yds for 2 TDs in their lost to the Dolphins....imagine what he could do if he had the O-line from last year!

Even better....what about Cedric Houston "the rookie" from tennessee? I see a future replacement for Curtis Martin


----------



## r1dermon

i honestly believe the jets would be better off switching to derek blaylock...


----------



## mashunter18

ProdigalMarine said:


> who saw the new NEW YORK JETS qb play yesturday? huh? huh? huh?
> 
> Brooks Bollinger baby! He's second on the NFL.com passing leaders.....he's got potential!
> 
> 327yds for 2 TDs in their lost to the Dolphins....imagine what he could do if he had the O-line from last year!
> 
> Even better....what about Cedric Houston "the rookie" from tennessee? I see a future replacement for Curtis Martin


Havnt followed the jets at all this year.............

What way are they gonna go in the draft????? since they pick before tenneessee probually.
CUrious what way they may go with their first round pick.......


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Oh no, he'll be in Minnesota. Tice loves him, he's due for a huge bonus, and before this whole boat accusation, the fans loved him. They disposed of the game's greatest receiver to make the team all Culpeppers', I can't imagine them just dumping him off because of some stupid sh*t on a boat.


bro, he is a professional football player.. KIDS look up to him, parents watch football games with their KIDS..
The man ought to realize he is a public figure and take that ugly mess private like... If he was a Steeler, they would can him in 1 second. They canned 'Bam' Morris for having some weed in his trunk, this looks and sounds way worse 
I say, get a new QB who the team can be proud of, not some showboat pimpin' playboy. He has a lack of talent now anyway


----------



## Jewelz

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Oh no, he'll be in Minnesota. Tice loves him, he's due for a huge bonus, and before this whole boat accusation, the fans loved him. They disposed of the game's greatest receiver to make the team all Culpeppers', I can't imagine them just dumping him off because of some stupid sh*t on a boat.


bro, he is a professional football player.. KIDS look up to him, parents watch football games with their KIDS..
The man ought to realize he is a public figure and take that ugly mess private like... If he was a Steeler, they would can him in 1 second. They canned 'Bam' Morris for having some weed in his trunk, this looks and sounds way worse 
I say, get a new QB who the team can be proud of, not some showboat pimpin' playboy. He has a lack of talent now anyway
[/quote]

Well........... at least he hasn't killed anyone, which I can't say about every player who's played in the league

Nice to be watching Green Bay on MNF; each game the Packers lose they get closer to canning that pear-shaped loser Mike Sherman


----------



## Jewelz

Well, look at that - the pear-shaped loser Mike Sherman is losing 34 - 3 so he put Aaron Rodgers in the game

Bret Favre should retire on the spot and announce in the press conference:

"I just told that pear shaped loser Mike Sherman that I wasn't going to play for a coach who was a pear shaped loser."

Deion Sanders at 38 became the oldest player to intercept a player as old as Brett Favre at 36 who is coached by the pear-shaped loser Mike Sherman


----------



## Jewelz

Pear-shaped loser loses 48 - 3 to Baltimore on Monday Night... must suck to have a pear-shaped loser coaching your team


----------



## ProdigalMarine

mashunter18 said:


> who saw the new NEW YORK JETS qb play yesturday? huh? huh? huh?
> 
> Brooks Bollinger baby! He's second on the NFL.com passing leaders.....he's got potential!
> 
> 327yds for 2 TDs in their lost to the Dolphins....imagine what he could do if he had the O-line from last year!
> 
> Even better....what about Cedric Houston "the rookie" from tennessee? I see a future replacement for Curtis Martin


Havnt followed the jets at all this year.............

What way are they gonna go in the draft????? since they pick before tenneessee probually.
CUrious what way they may go with their first round pick.......
[/quote]

Not really....ever since Pennington went down onto IR (what was that, week 4?), I lost all hope for my Jets going to the playoffs....Now I just watch the giants and hope they make it all the way.

With the draft pick....Im hoping they pick up a QB, WRs and some defensive players....I have a feeling Reggie Bush is all hype and by the time he starts in the Pros, they welcome him HARDcore....


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Ouch, that Packers' game looked like a badass car crash involving a hummer and a Geo Metro. I think the Packers have finally solidified their spot at rock bottom. I think Farve will only leave because the coach is getting canned. And the thing that most surprises me is how Farve openly admitted he didn't want to train Rodgers, he said it's not his job, which is horrible news for the Packers because Rodgers' could possibly end up being a waste of last years' first round pick if he doesn't see the f*cking field soon.

I almost feel sympathy, though, because it has always been the Vikings and the Packers dominating the division and battling eachother for as long as I can remember. It's been SO long since the Bears and/or Lions have consistently been on top of the division year after year, on top of MIN and GB. I think the Packers will be in th wild card race next year, though, they have had a hell of a lot of injuries this year.

And just to think, if the Packers didn't get all those injuries, the NFC North would be taken so much more serious.


----------



## Guest

PAckers are in a bad spot. They have a great back, and apparently a great back up QB. So who do they draft? I would go after Young.


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> PAckers are in a bad spot. They have a great back, and apparently a great back up QB


and a pear-shaped loser for a coach


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Word on the streets if the Steelers don't go to the playoffs this year--Cowher might have to get a day job


----------



## Jewelz

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Word on the streets if the Steelers don't go to the playoffs this year--Cowher might have to get a day job


The Spitter


----------



## mashunter18

Anyone catch the 5th quarter of falcons/bucs game?????

That overtime was crazy, almost a tie game


----------



## Fido

Look like Colts lost their touch...

anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## Guest

Fido said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters
[/quote]

You quoted me? Im the one who said they arent losing thier touch!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters
[/quote]

You quoted me? Im the one who said they arent losing thier touch!
[/quote]

No, but you quoted me just now....Im the one supporting your quote.....so quit quoting me and asking if I quoted you...I was quoting Fido, but you happen to be in the quote.....

....so Quote the f-bomb up!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters
[/quote]

You quoted me? Im the one who said they arent losing thier touch!
[/quote]

No, but you quoted me just now....Im the one supporting your quote.....so quit quoting me and asking if I quoted you...I was quoting Fido, but you happen to be in the quote.....

....so Quote the f-bomb up!








[/quote]

Who quoted the quote? Is the quote quotter messed up? Nothing in here is really quottable, the quotes...AHH MY HEAD!

I see what you're saying







F'N Filo eh









How about them Jets


----------



## Jewelz

I was at the game yesterday wearing my Manning jersey proudly in Seahawk country









And to quote another Colts fan I bumped into on my way out of the stadium - "These assholes actually think that they won a game !"









I love Qwest field though - way better venue than RCA dome


----------



## Fido

DannyBoy17 said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters
[/quote]

You quoted me? Im the one who said they arent losing thier touch!
[/quote]

No, but you quoted me just now....Im the one supporting your quote.....so quit quoting me and asking if I quoted you...I was quoting Fido, but you happen to be in the quote.....

....so Quote the f-bomb up!









[/quote]

Who quoted the quote? Is the quote quotter messed up? Nothing in here is really quottable, the quotes...AHH MY HEAD!

I see what you're saying







F'N Filo eh









How about them Jets








[/quote]

lol. my bets are still on PATS!







GOOO BRADY!


----------



## K fizzly

i hope that dannyboy, prodigalmarine, and everyone else goes to hell....

i hate the bills and f*ck that whole state

cincinatti..its ok..we can still do it


----------



## Guest

:laugh: Choke Bengals Choke!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

K fizzly said:


> i hope that dannyboy, prodigalmarine, and everyone else goes to hell....
> 
> i hate the bills and f*ck that whole state
> 
> cincinatti..its ok..we can still do it


I can't wait for the Steelers/Bengals game in round 1 of the playoffs.. Should be a great game! GO STEELERS!
I think the Steelers will be hard-pressed to go on to the SB, but I think they will have a good showing in the playoffs


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> i hope that dannyboy, prodigalmarine, and everyone else goes to hell....
> 
> i hate the bills and f*ck that whole state
> 
> cincinatti..its ok..we can still do it





> How about them Jets


I dunno, but ask me that question tomorrow when the Jets trample the Patriots or vice versa (I hope its the latter)





























...I'd ask you how about them bills, but I'd rather ask Fuzzy "how bout them Bangels?"


----------



## Jewelz

Another outstanding loss by the pear-shaped loser and the Packers !!


----------



## Fido

Lets get some outcomes for tonights game. I think Pats over Jets 28-14!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Fido said:


> Lets get some outcomes for tonights game. I think Pats over Jets 28-14!


I'd take you up on this offer but Im going to attend an After-Christmas party where Im gonna get tanked....which might cause me to get emotionally violent if I see the Jets lose....HOWEVER might get me emotionally excited if the Jets win, causing MORE alcoholic beverages to enter my spleen and liver......

Hm..................decisions, decisions!

35-27; Patriots over the Jets?.....sound good?


----------



## Guest

21-6 Pats


----------



## Fido

ProdigalMarine said:


> Lets get some outcomes for tonights game. I think Pats over Jets 28-14!


I'd take you up on this offer but Im going to attend an After-Christmas party where Im gonna get tanked....which might cause me to get emotionally violent if I see the Jets lose....HOWEVER might get me emotionally excited if the Jets win, causing MORE alcoholic beverages to enter my spleen and liver......

Hm..................decisions, decisions!

35-27; Patriots over the Jets?.....sound good?
[/quote]

Err i was just askin for scores not a bet hehe. Have mucho fun at the party!


----------



## rattlesnake

go bengals! go bengals ! go bengals ! i say on the score on the pats game is 28- 14 pats


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Fido said:


> Look like Colts lost their touch...
> 
> anyways...GO PATRIOTS!


Ya, losing with second string players to the second best team in the league is not a good omen







The Colts are fine.
[/quote]

Colts losing their touch? Eh








If you think about it, the Colts second string scored half as much as the 'Hawks did....but the 'Hawks played with all that intensity and still didnt completely blow out the Colts second string? WEAK!

Besides, Tonys' a smart man....why risk injuring MORE of your starters
[/quote]

You quoted me? Im the one who said they arent losing thier touch!
[/quote]

No, but you quoted me just now....Im the one supporting your quote.....so quit quoting me and asking if I quoted you...I was quoting Fido, but you happen to be in the quote.....

....so Quote the f-bomb up!








[/quote]

Who quoted the quote? Is the quote quotter messed up? Nothing in here is really quottable, the quotes...AHH MY HEAD!

I see what you're saying







F'N Filo eh









How about them Jets








[/quote]

lol. my bets are still on PATS!







GOOO BRADY!
[/quote]

Hahaha.... go colts.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

....so Dannyboy....how 'bout them 4 INTs by Kelly Holcomb?
















Jets D & Special Teams "pwND" Kelly Holcomb!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

rattlesnake said:


> go bengals! go bengals ! go bengals ! i say on the score on the pats game is 28- 14 pats


Who will win next week? it is going to be a great game. Go Steelers!!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> ....so Dannyboy....how 'bout them 4 INTs by Kelly Holcomb?:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets D & Special Teams "pwND" Kelly Holcomb!


We let you guys win, cause we pittied your record and your teams future


----------



## r1dermon

GO FLUTIE!!! holy sh*t, that made paying 90 bucks for a ticket SOO worth it. heh.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> GO FLUTIE!!! holy sh*t, that made paying 90 bucks for a ticket SOO worth it. heh.


Product of the CFL









He really is something else tho isnt he? Hes the only guy who could pull something like that off.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> ....so Dannyboy....how 'bout them 4 INTs by Kelly Holcomb?:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets D & Special Teams "pwND" Kelly Holcomb!


We let you guys win, cause we pittied your record and your teams future








[/quote]

BULLSHIT! Both teams have nothing to play for! Your team is basically in need of what NFL.com claimed as a "drastic overhaul" of your entire team!

My team...the almighty Jets....have issues! Supposedly, Herm Edwards may be heading out west to Kansas City. On top of that, Chad Penningtons' future with the Jets is iffy....they're considering getting a new franchise QB....AND we still have no rock-solid RBs...our O-line is injury depleted AND you're gay!

We won out of sheer rookie talent!


----------



## r1dermon

the jets are morons if they overlook derek blaylock as a solid starting runningback. at least give him a chance, i think he could be a consistent 1000+yd rusher, barring injuries.


----------



## Jewelz

5 NFL coaches canned on Monday including the *PEAR SHAPED LOSER MIKE SHERMAN OF GREEN BAY !!!*

















Note I didn't start a new thread about it..


----------



## Fido

Happy New Year to them canned coaches! To high school football they go!


----------



## Guest

Why sh*t is Mularky still in Buffalo?


----------



## hrdbyte

Ron Mexico said:


> 5 NFL coaches canned on Monday including the *PEAR SHAPED LOSER MIKE SHERMAN OF GREEN BAY !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note I didn't start a new thread about it..


if you are a colts fan than whats the big deal about Mike Sherman being fired. do you have anything against the Green Bay Packers..... "pear shaped loser" what the f u c k are talking about you dumb a$$....


----------



## Jewelz

hrdbyte said:


> 5 NFL coaches canned on Monday including the *PEAR SHAPED LOSER MIKE SHERMAN OF GREEN BAY !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note I didn't start a new thread about it..


if you are a colts fan than whats the big deal about Mike Sherman being fired. do you have anything against the Green Bay Packers..... "pear shaped loser" what the f u c k are talking about you dumb a$$....








[/quote]

Nothing against the Packers whatsoever now that they fired the pear shaped loser


----------



## fredweezy

Watch out fo dem REDSKINS!!!


----------



## Fido

WOW did you guys see that awesome fake field goal by the Pats?!!? hahah great strategy IMHO!


----------



## mashunter18

Washington to Seattle
Giants to Chicago
NE to Denver
Pitt to Indy


----------



## Jewelz

WOW..

nice to see Jacksonville was well prepared for the playoffs


----------



## mashunter18

Ron Mexico said:


> WOW..
> 
> nice to see Jacksonville was well prepared for the playoffs


That was great wasnt it.....


----------



## Xenon

fredweezy said:


> Watch out fo dem REDSKINS!!!


----------



## K fizzly

damn...im gonna find out where the big ogre #67 lives on pittsburg and assasinate him


----------



## Guest

Na Na Na Na,

Na Na Na Na,

Hey Hey Hey,

*GOODBYE*


----------



## K fizzly

wait..where are the bills and jets?


----------



## r1dermon

that sucks...i was hoping to go kick indys ass second round...guess we'll just have to beat em in the championship game...

jacksonville wasnt well prepared for the playoffs....but what kind of statement is that when they face the pats? how DOOO you prepare for a team which has won 10 consecutive playoff games and hasnt lost a home playoff game in almost 30 years....


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> that sucks...i was hoping to go kick indys ass second round...guess we'll just have to beat em in the championship game...
> 
> jacksonville wasnt well prepared for the playoffs....but what kind of statement is that when they face the pats? how DOOO you prepare for a team which has won 10 consecutive playoff games and hasnt lost a home playoff game in almost 30 years....


Oh, I am sorry, you are right. They were WELL prepared









What was I thinking ????


----------



## K fizzly

i hate #67 ...seriously..we coulda won with palmer


----------



## r1dermon

it's ok...everyone at one point in time underestimates the patriots...really, there's no way to prepare for this team, they CAN beat anyone, any given weak, with any personell....

just as a side note, pitsburgh is a pack of utter pussies. tell me that palmer injury wasnt on purpose...my ASS. he grabbed his leg any everything, purposely rolled into him, and i loved the theatrics after the play...what a little bitch, i hope the colts dismember the steelers, and i hope the steelers take as many cheap shots as possible against an even bigger pack of pussies, the indy colts.


----------



## Fido

Well looks like the Bengels stopped wasting space in the playoffs.


----------



## K fizzly

bandwangoners cant speak in this thread..where were u when the patriots had 1 win..now ur swearing by the patriots rite when playoffs start again

i seriously think that was on purpose..did u see how heated pittsburg got afterward..they tried to injure everyone..is it a coincidence that chris henry gets injured like 2 plays after he catches a 66 yard pass...

wutever..man i just feel really bad for carson..cuz that dude was # 2 in the NFL and now iono wuts gonna happen to him..cuz that knee ligament that was torn isnt ever gonna fully recover...hes out until july at least

make me feel better someone and tell me that there was qb's before who got injured like palmer and came back just as good or even better


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> it's ok...everyone at one point in time underestimates the patriots...really, there's no way to prepare for this team, they CAN beat anyone, any given weak, with any personell....
> 
> just as a side note, pitsburgh is a pack of utter pussies. tell me that palmer injury wasnt on purpose...my ASS. he grabbed his leg any everything, purposely rolled into him, and i loved the theatrics after the play...what a little bitch, i hope the colts dismember the steelers, and i hope the steelers take as many cheap shots as possible against an even bigger pack of pussies, the indy colts.


I agree with you there, of course, New England is never to be taken lightly. Yes, they CAN beat anyone, any given week, with any personnell..

but Jags, oh man...







how sad


----------



## Guest

New England has the best coaching PERIOD. But I can see a Seattle vs. Indi or Pittsburgh. Interesting playoffs this year! Oh and the Bills got Levy back


----------



## r1dermon

whoa whoa whoa...fizzly, i hope you didnt just tell me that im a bandwagoner....first of all, i HAVE been posting on this thread since the pats started their season, second of all, i've been to 5 games this year...5 f*cking games, i LIVE IN MASSACHUSETTS, and i was defending your bengals....you dumbass....

pitsburgh has absolutely no chance in hell against indy...it's going to be domination like you've never seen before. i think the pats will skate by denver, it will be hard in mile high, but i say we win by a TD. indy by 21 pts. seattle...or anyone in the NFC for that matter, is wasting their time contending for the superbowl, because any of the 4 teams left in the AFC would beat any of the 4 left in the NFC. not only that, indy and the pats can be considered the two best teams in the AFC, and nobody in the NFC can match up...indy is WAY too balanced and has an unbelievably high powered offense, and the patriots are the patriots...their D has come full swing from mid-season, and their offense is what it's always been, extremely effective.


----------



## K fizzly

r1dermon said:


> whoa whoa whoa...fizzly, i hope you didnt just tell me that im a bandwagoner....first of all, i HAVE been posting on this thread since the pats started their season, second of all, i've been to 5 games this year...5 f*cking games, i LIVE IN MASSACHUSETTS, and i was defending your bengals....you dumbass....
> 
> pitsburgh has absolutely no chance in hell against indy...it's going to be domination like you've never seen before. i think the pats will skate by denver, it will be hard in mile high, but i say we win by a TD. indy by 21 pts. seattle...or anyone in the NFC for that matter, is wasting their time contending for the superbowl, because any of the 4 teams left in the AFC would beat any of the 4 left in the NFC. not only that, indy and the pats can be considered the two best teams in the AFC, and nobody in the NFC can match up...indy is WAY too balanced and has an unbelievably high powered offense, and the patriots are the patriots...their D has come full swing from mid-season, and their offense is what it's always been, extremely effective.


not u ..fido...as u can see i posted rite after fido did....u see..fido is a known bandwagoner


----------



## Jewelz

Even Fizzly the sudden Bengal fan is calling out Fido for bandwagoning.. new low for Fido


----------



## K fizzly

this guy...ive been a bengals fan


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> this guy...ive been a bengals fan


What, before Carson Palmer ? Back when everyone used to laugh at them ?


----------



## K fizzly

no...ive been a fan for 3 years..before that it was the jets

the rule is 3 years of dedication and up ur not a bandwagon ne more


----------



## r1dermon

i've been a semi-fan of the bengals ever since they got corey dillon, and was absolutely ecstatic when the pats got dillon...if i had to pick a second favorite team in the NFL, it'd be the bengals, i'll root for them every game they play, but im not going to go out of my way to follow them...

sorry fizzly, seems to me that people take that word, bandwagoner, and throw it at every pats fan these days...


----------



## Fido

Ron Mexico said:


> Even Fizzly the sudden Bengal fan is calling out Fido for bandwagoning.. new low for Fido


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=72308&hl=

and i was with them for like 2 years before that.


----------



## Jewelz

Fido said:


> Even Fizzly the sudden Bengal fan is calling out Fido for bandwagoning.. new low for Fido


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=72308&hl=

and i was with them for like 2 years before that.
[/quote]

Why did you post that link ? To prove to everyone that you jumped on the bandwagon after they won the Super Bowl last year ?









Here is a question - have you ever been to Foxboro to see the Pats play ? have you ever even been to Massachusets, for that matter ?


----------



## Fido

YOu dont have to go to their state or stadium to be a fan. I bet 50% of sportsfans have not been to their team's stadiums.

Stop being a meanie


----------



## Guest

Ive been to the Skydome, the ACC and Orchard Park...that equals 100%


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive been to the Skydome, the ACC and *Orchard Park*...that equals 100%


where some guy put a hot dog in your pants


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> Ive been to the Skydome, the ACC and *Orchard Park*...that equals 100%


where some guy put a hot dog in your pants :laugh:
[/quote]

You promised you wouldnt tell







That was a special moment between you and I


----------



## K fizzly

i hate # 67


----------



## ProdigalMarine

K fizzly said:


> wait..where are the bills and jets?


sitting at home, watching the AFC east winner get the sh*t beat out of them by the Broncos!

That and the jets just lost Herm Edwards to the goddamn chiefs! f*cking BASTARDS! He's got two horrible seasons in a 5 year period, but led them to the playoffs 3 times......and they let him go? f*cking BASTARDS!


----------



## r1dermon

because he sucks ass....as to the jets....they'll always suck ass...broncos lose 24-10 at home, and colts beat the steelers 28-24. pats play the colts, beat them 21-17 and then go on to beat carolina in the superbowl by a score unknown to me at this point in time...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> because he sucks ass....as to the jets....they'll always suck ass...broncos lose 24-10 at home, and colts beat the steelers 28-24. pats play the colts, beat them 21-17 and then go on to beat carolina in the superbowl by a score unknown to me at this point in time...


wow....what the f**k are you smoking? hit a ***** up!
Pats lose to the Broncs, Colts beat the steelers.....goes on to beat the broncs, then proceeds to have a shootout with Seattle...ultimately winning rings for manning and dungy


----------



## r1dermon

seattle?!? lmao...best records dont mean best teams...until the pats lose, you're a fool to pick against them...10 in a row in the playoffs, brady's never lost a playoff game, belichik is probably the best coach in the NFL, we've got momentum, we've got most of our starters back, and we're ready to shread some broncos...they played us week 6 when it was pretty much injury peak, and we still delivered 17 unanswered second half points even with all the injuries we had...denver is over-rated, like every year.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> seattle?!? lmao...best records dont mean best teams...until the pats lose, you're a fool to pick against them...10 in a row in the playoffs, brady's never lost a playoff game, belichik is probably the best coach in the NFL, we've got momentum, we've got most of our starters back, and we're ready to shread some broncos...they played us week 6 when it was pretty much injury peak, and we still delivered 17 unanswered second half points even with all the injuries we had...denver is over-rated, like every year.


i hate you!








i can't put any holes into this arguement!
you truly are a Patriots fan...
Fido...you bandwagonner!


----------



## Jewelz

Ben is scared...


> "This team is an unbelievable football team," Roethlisberger said of the Colts, who won their first 13 games before dropping two of their final three. "They're as good as it gets in the NFL. It's going to take our A-plus game to go out and beat their B-minus game.


----------



## mashunter18

ProdigalMarine said:


> wait..where are the bills and jets?


sitting at home, watching the AFC east winner get the sh*t beat out of them by the Broncos!

That and the jets just lost Herm Edwards to the goddamn chiefs! f*cking BASTARDS! He's got two horrible seasons in a 5 year period, but led them to the playoffs 3 times......and they let him go? f*cking BASTARDS!
[/quote]

You that upset about HErm leaving as a jets fan????

That guy has a losing record, if Im a jets fan Id rather have Tice then Edwards.

Herm Edwards " we play to win, win to play" " foot ball is a game" "its all about the players"

Im not impressed with him.., Im not even sure what he is talking about half the time

Also tell the jets its ok to interview guys that dont have head coaching experience.



> seattle?!? lmao...best records dont mean best teams...until the pats lose, you're a fool to pick against them...10 in a row in the playoffs, brady's never lost a playoff game, belichik is probably the best coach in the NFL, we've got momentum, we've got most of our starters back, and we're ready to shread some broncos...they played us week 6 when it was pretty much injury peak, and we still delivered 17 unanswered second half points even with all the injuries we had...denver is over-rated, like every year.


Pats are the team to beat, hands down, I said that before the season started, its about the only prediction Iv gotten right so far.

Love Tom Brady, he should have gotten more mvp votes then Manning, 14-2 is not anything special, 2004 steelers going 15-1 with the rookie qb is more special then the colts going 14-2.
Heck the vikings doing what they did with that back up qb is more impressive to me.....

to the colts I say







Better make it happen before salary cap hell kicks in, ask tenneessee, so close to the superbowl win, Id say one yard short, best superbowl of all time, you think the titans like giving up Jevon Kearse, Justin Macarans, Derrick Mason, Samori Rolle, you can only hide those contratcs and spread them out so long. All those probowlers will want to be paid, and their agents will asure that..

How about Brady beat the jags to the punch last week " the patriots arent getting any love"








Thats great, because he said it before the jags could, the pats dont care about not getting run, to me they seem to prefer it


----------



## r1dermon

i disagree with the tennassee superbowl being the greatest of all time...i'd say the first pats superbowl was much better...with all the hype, and such a huge upset on the final play...it has to be...we were supposed to lose by like 17 points according to vegas. it put vinatieri on the map as the best kicker in football, brady on the map as a legitimate quarterback who'd done more in 1 year than peyton has in 8, and it was freakin exciting...the baltimore tennessee game was brutally boring to watch, up until the last series of plays obviously...but all three of the pats superbowls have been damn exciting if i must say so myself...


----------



## Jewelz

Wow man.. Palmer's injury potentially career-ending

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2290239

Wouldn't that suck.. for his whole friggin career to end on that play


----------



## mashunter18

r1dermon said:


> i disagree with the tennassee superbowl being the greatest of all time...i'd say the first pats superbowl was much better...with all the hype, and such a huge upset on the final play...it has to be...we were supposed to lose by like 17 points according to vegas. it put vinatieri on the map as the best kicker in football, brady on the map as a legitimate quarterback who'd done more in 1 year than peyton has in 8, and it was freakin exciting...the baltimore tennessee game was brutally boring to watch, up until the last series of plays obviously...but all three of the pats superbowls have been damn exciting if i must say so myself...


True very good superbowl, but Adam, booming those kicks in the wind and snow in the playoffs, he was already money, you knew he wouldnt miss









That baltimore/ tenn. game was playoffs, it was a bad rivalry, Ill never forget the camera in the ravens locker room, billeck said turn it off, but they left the sound on, and they yelled f... the titans. That was an old rivalry with the afc central and oilers team, before the division changes
We used to own the afc south, not anymore at all. I remember the jags went 14-2, both loses to the titans, guess who beat them in the playoffs....:laugh:








Thats where it alll started jacksonville was our house :laugh: , but not now

But of course the pats and titans fans will both have their greatist, atleast you won your bowl game








Pats also have the salary cap figured out.

I just like talking about how I cant stand the colts, cause ron mexico reads this thread :laugh: , but he just ignores me











> Wow man.. Palmer's injury potentially career-ending


Thats a different take then whatis being said around here. The talk is how his knee will be stronger with the fake goods inside, and the biggest worry is the other knee, atleast thats the local talk so to speak


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> I just like talking about how I cant stand the colts, cause ron mexico reads this thread :laugh: , but he just ignores me


When did you ever say that ? Only thing I remember you saying is how the Titans will kick the Colts ass (twice this year)







- I think because Pacman Jones is a badass


----------



## Guest

Poor Palmer!


----------



## mashunter18

Ron Mexico said:


> I just like talking about how I cant stand the colts, cause ron mexico reads this thread :laugh: , but he just ignores me


When did you ever say that ? Only thing I remember you saying is how the Titans will kick the Colts ass (twice this year)







- I think because Pacman Jones is a badass








[/quote]

It is true colts owned us this year, but iv been bashing them all year :laugh:

Pacmans the man







, Just needs to learn to shut up at the right times, and hopefully stay out of trouble this off season.......His coverage was pretty good, most passes were to the other side where we had a 7th round rookie at cb, and there were alot of them.

Who do you think will end up where in those top 3 picks??? Mostly wondering who you think your division oppenants will get

leinhart, bush, young, who to the texans, and who to tenneessee

Big talk on texans board is they may now take Young, and trade Carr


----------



## Jewelz

mashunter18 said:


> I just like talking about how I cant stand the colts, cause ron mexico reads this thread :laugh: , but he just ignores me


When did you ever say that ? Only thing I remember you saying is how the Titans will kick the Colts ass (twice this year)







- I think because Pacman Jones is a badass








[/quote]

It is true colts owned us this year, but iv been bashing them all year :laugh:

Pacmans the man







, Just needs to learn to shut up at the right times, and hopefully stay out of trouble this off season.......His coverage was pretty good, most passes were to the other side where we had a 7th round rookie at cb, and there were alot of them.

Who do you think will end up where in those top 3 picks??? Mostly wondering who you think your division oppenants will get

leinhart, bush, young, who to the texans, and who to tenneessee

Big talk on texans board is they may now take Young, and trade Carr
[/quote]

Sorry man, I haven't been really thinking about the draft yet.. probably cause my season's not over yet









Ask me again in a couple of months


----------



## Guest

The Bills finished right in the middle of the pack...so we still suk ass and get nothing out of it


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Bills finished right in the middle of the pack...so we still suk ass and get nothing out of it


Maybe they can draft a new hot dog guy


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> The Bills finished right in the middle of the pack...so we still suk ass and get nothing out of it


Maybe they can draft a new hot dog guy
[/quote]








You're never goin to let that one go are you









BTW, Im sure Harley would make a good Bills fan.


----------



## r1dermon

honestly though...the bills finished in the middle of the pack in the AFC east....the AFC east was at the bottom of the pack in the league...


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> honestly though...the bills finished in the middle of the pack in the AFC east....the AFC east was at the bottom of the pack in the league...


Well, 6 wins is really middle of the pack for the whole league. Our division all had a rough yearm usually we put 2 teams in the postseason, last year should been three!


----------



## Jewelz

I got $200 riding on the Pats; just for today I am a Patriots fan (or Broncos fan if they win by less than 3) !!!


----------



## Fido

Dont worry pal, you will win. And nothing is wrong with bandwaggoning


----------



## Jewelz

Fido said:


> And nothing is wrong with bandwaggoning


I guess you would be the expert









I gotta say it feels weird as hell rooting for the Pats.. like I am in a twilight zone or something


----------



## mashunter18

Good luck with the bet, Im also pulling for the pats....


----------



## Jewelz

I sure am glad Tom Brady waited till I bet money on him before turning into RYAN LEAF !!!!!

That asshole .... what hapenned to consecutive streak of no INTs in the playoffs ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Ron Mexico said:


> I sure am glad Tom Brady waited till I bet money on him before turning into RYAN LEAF !!!!!
> 
> That asshole .... what hapenned to consecutive streak of no INTs in the playoffs ?


Hahahahaha...
...a purely good example of why it doesnt pay to be a bandwagoner :laugh:


----------



## Guest

^agreed!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> I sure am glad Tom Brady waited till I bet money on him before turning into RYAN LEAF !!!!!
> 
> That asshole .... what hapenned to consecutive streak of no INTs in the playoffs ?


Hahahahaha...
...a purely good example of why it doesnt pay to be a bandwagoner :laugh:
[/quote]

Bandwagoner my ass, dude !! I bet money on the game; not like I was even a Broncos fan to begin with either.

Now the big question is - which team will Fido run to ?


----------



## Fido

I still like my Patriots, I hope they stay together and dont split up. But I will be rooting for the Colts during the rest of the playoffs//superbowl.

me=







Patriots lost


----------



## Guest

Fido said:


> I still like my Patriots, I hope they stay together and dont split up. *But I will be rooting for the Colts during the rest of the playoffs//superbowl. *
> 
> me=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots lost


THE ULTIMATE BANDWAGGONER!!!!


----------



## Liquid

JEEEEWEEEELLSSSS!!!, WHERE YOU AT.. ITS BEEN A WHILE BABY, FIGURED ID DROP IN AND SPIN MY TERRIBLE TOWEL AROUND LIKE A RETARD TRYING TO TAKE OFF







M PITTSBURGH BAAAAABY WOOOOOOOO WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


----------



## Guest

Uh oh Jewelz


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> JEEEEWEEEELLSSSS!!!, WHERE YOU AT.. ITS BEEN A WHILE BABY, FIGURED ID DROP IN AND SPIN MY TERRIBLE TOWEL AROUND LIKE A RETARD TRYING TO TAKE OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PITTSBURGH BAAAAABY WOOOOOOOO WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


Idiot kicker


----------



## joey'd

holy sdflkszdvbsdfvbsdfvadsfa oh my god, wtf, where was the pass interference on that touchdown pass?
trade vander-loser

and by the way, bettis sucks and i hope i dont see him next year


----------



## Guest

joey said:


> holy sdflkszdvbsdfvbsdfvadsfa oh my god, wtf, where was the pass interference on that touchdown pass?
> trade vander-loser
> 
> and by the way, bettis suchs and i hope i dont see him next year


The Bills will take him! Hes the best kicker in the history of the NFL, and he's Canadian!









Whata brutal call tho, me and my dad were sayin that the refs will find a way to call back the interception...and they did...looked like a good catch for me!

ROETHOLOSISISBUREGURGER TACKLES FOR THE WIN!


----------



## joey'd

hes canadian? omg what a dissapointment


----------



## Liquid

oh my god bracket gave me a heart attack, call it intuition, but i called it, too good to be true watch bettis fumble it, thank god for my kids getting in the way and my dog grabbing my leg cause i was on my way to tackleing my tv off the friggin wall..what a friggin game, peytons got one hell of heart...but







next stop denver baby











joey said:


> holy sdflkszdvbsdfvbsdfvadsfa oh my god, wtf, where was the pass interference on that touchdown pass?
> trade vander-loser
> 
> and by the way, bettis sucks and i hope i dont see him next year


no way bettis sucks dont be a soar loser, he may be old but hes still the human plow, and it dont matter if bettis is still here next year , this game proved it we still have Parker , Haynes and randel el and ward dont sleep the steelers are much more then one man always been







i got two words for peyton Troy Palomalu


----------



## mashunter18

joey said:


> holy sdflkszdvbsdfvbsdfvadsfa oh my god, wtf, where was the pass interference on that touchdown pass?
> trade vander-loser
> 
> and by the way, bettis sucks and i hope i dont see him next year


Ah dude he was playing the ball all the way, the bad call was pittsburgh getting ripped off on the interception.

Great game, way to go Steelers, maybe someday the colts will be able to make it to the superbowl.

No afc south team can since the division realighnment, except the titans, Still the best the afc south has had since realignment


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Liquid said:


> JEEEEWEEEELLSSSS!!!, WHERE YOU AT.. ITS BEEN A WHILE BABY, FIGURED ID DROP IN AND SPIN MY TERRIBLE TOWEL AROUND LIKE A RETARD TRYING TO TAKE OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PITTSBURGH BAAAAABY WOOOOOOOO WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


Well, well, well. Looks like people might have to pay attention to the quote 'crybabies?' YEEEEHAAAA!!! 
What a great game!!! I respect the Colts coach most of all, and they have a good team, but NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!! YEEAAAAHHH!!!!

I love when the Steelers are underdogs.. WHHOOOO!!!!!

PS--who thinks that Polamalu had an interception? I do. Bad call.. But I don't care, they couldn't pull off a win, that is all that matters... Great game, sorry Colts fans, next time don't count the Steelers out!! 
Heh, and don't forget not to blaspheme Jesus while you are at it. It usually backfires. He's Lord


----------



## EvilRaven1031

Lets go BEARS!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

mashunter18 said:


> JEEEEWEEEELLSSSS!!!, WHERE YOU AT.. ITS BEEN A WHILE BABY, FIGURED ID DROP IN AND SPIN MY TERRIBLE TOWEL AROUND LIKE A RETARD TRYING TO TAKE OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PITTSBURGH BAAAAABY WOOOOOOOO WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


Idiot kicker








[/quote]
Sorry for your loss... But, HAPPY FOR THE STEELERS GAIN!! WHOOOOOOO!!


----------



## fredweezy

Ron Mexico said:


> JEEEEWEEEELLSSSS!!!, WHERE YOU AT.. ITS BEEN A WHILE BABY, FIGURED ID DROP IN AND SPIN MY TERRIBLE TOWEL AROUND LIKE A RETARD TRYING TO TAKE OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PITTSBURGH BAAAAABY WOOOOOOOO WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


Idiot kicker








[/quote]

I'm sorry dude...I feel your pain. Kicker cost us a shot too. f*ck Hall and Vanderjact.


----------



## kove32

Now can honestly people stop talking smack about the steelers? Everyone is like now "You got so lucky he missed the kick, the false start, the pass ineference"!!! Right, but Troy didn't get ripped off w/ that interception? And peyton's line moves everytime he calls something.. It is quite ridiculous really, I just hope people have respect for the steelers now, like I do the colts.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

kove32 said:


> Now can honestly people stop talking smack about the steelers? Everyone is like now "You got so lucky he missed the kick, the false start, the pass ineference"!!! Right, but Troy didn't get ripped off w/ that interception? And peyton's line moves everytime he calls something.. It is quite ridiculous really, I just hope people have respect for the steelers now, like I do the colts.


Excellent point, Kove.

The thing that looses games more often than not is thinking you are going to 'walk' all over the team you are going to play. The Steelers have been guilty of that fact many times in the past, which is why I'm glad they are road underdogs this year.

But no one wants to understand that the Steelers have been in the playoffs so many times, they are bound to win some games. Their core team is playoff vets. The only commentator who picked the Steelers was hometown boy Dan Marino lol

Others will continue to bash them, and their fans. Even though they are the most mobile fans in the entire NFL. Both Cinci AND Indi were refusing to sell tickets to Steeler fans because of that very fact.
Not many bandwagon Steeler fans out there fellas. Either you love 'em or hate their guts.


----------



## mori0174

joey said:


> holy sdflkszdvbsdfvbsdfvadsfa oh my god, wtf, where was the pass interference on that touchdown pass?
> trade vander-loser
> 
> and by the way, bettis sucks and i hope i dont see him next year


Colts deserved to lose that game without a doubt. It's just another example of how they choke when it really counts.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

r1dermon said:


> whoa whoa whoa...fizzly, i hope you didnt just tell me that im a bandwagoner....first of all, i HAVE been posting on this thread since the pats started their season, second of all, i've been to 5 games this year...5 f*cking games, i LIVE IN MASSACHUSETTS, and i was defending your bengals....you dumbass....
> 
> pitsburgh has absolutely no chance in hell against indy...it's going to be domination like you've never seen before. i think the pats will skate by denver, it will be hard in mile high, but i say we win by a TD. indy by 21 pts. seattle...or anyone in the NFC for that matter, is wasting their time contending for the superbowl, because any of the 4 teams left in the AFC would beat any of the 4 left in the NFC. not only that, indy and the pats can be considered the two best teams in the AFC, and nobody in the NFC can match up...indy is WAY too balanced and has an unbelievably high powered offense, and the patriots are the patriots...their D has come full swing from mid-season, and their offense is what it's always been, extremely effective.


Great insight!! bro, you look silly, no offence









Oh, Ron, I have a new avatar for ya... LOL

(I couldn't help it, no offence, and I respect your team)


----------



## Jewelz

We had absolutely no business to even have a chance to tie that game. The refs were working overtime for us with that reversal of the interception and then Bettins's fumble.. WOW

Obvously, we were simply beaten by a better team.

I'll be rooting for Seattle the rest of the way


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ron Mexico said:


> We had absolutely no business to even have a chance to tie that game. The refs were working overtime for us with that reversal of the interception and then Bettins's fumble.. WOW
> 
> Obvously, we were simply beaten by a better team.
> 
> I'll be rooting for Seattle the rest of the way


Man, I really do feel bad for the Colts. And I appreciate you taking the loss so well. My hat is off to the Colts, and to you, my friend. Hope you can find it in your heart to call me friend too


----------



## Jewelz

DiPpY eGgS said:


> We had absolutely no business to even have a chance to tie that game. The refs were working overtime for us with that reversal of the interception and then Bettins's fumble.. WOW
> 
> Obvously, we were simply beaten by a better team.
> 
> I'll be rooting for Seattle the rest of the way


Man, I really do feel bad for the Colts. And I appreciate you taking the loss so well. My hat is off to the Colts, and to you, my friend. Hope you can find it in your heart to call me friend too















[/quote]

Of course, friend









If we had won the game, I seriously would have made the thread apologizing for our victory when it was clear that the game should have been over on that interception.

We may disagree on things but I believe you and most other Steeler fans are one of the better legions of fans in the league.

Good luck against Denver.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

^^^thank you very much!!

Yes, we will need all our wits, and play a good solid game vs the Broncos to win! If we don't give them respect, and practice hard, we have no chance.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ron, 
I just heard what manning said about the loss. I'm sorry, but how he pointed his pomp finger at his line, after all they have done for him and the team this whole year is just flat out uncalled for.
Their line is very, very good and tough, too. These are the comments that make a team fall apart. His showboat attitude that he displayed towards his hard working teammates will only get him a trip to the hospital next year. His line may just show him how much he needs them to be a champ.
This is my whole 'good character' point from my other posts. I hope his team is forgiving towards him. He will need their forgiveness for those comments for sure, if he wants to have a head


----------



## K fizzly

hahaha jewelz u douche bag...thats wut u get for making fun of the bengals...peyton manning is a choke artist...indiana is bullshit i hope they die as a franchise


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

not to mention how excellent their defense is. They are a solid core, great run defense.. top rated for sure..

boy he put his foot in his mouth..


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> Ron,
> I just heard what manning said about the loss. I'm sorry, but how he pointed his pomp finger at his line, after all they have done for him and the team this whole year is just flat out uncalled for.
> Their line is very, very good and tough, too. These are the comments that make a team fall apart. His showboat attitude that he displayed towards his hard working teammates will only get him a trip to the hospital next year. His line may just show him how much he needs them to be a champ.
> This is my whole 'good character' point from my other posts. I hope his team is forgiving towards him. He will need their forgiveness for those comments for sure, if he wants to have a head


He was obviously very frustrated


----------



## mdmedicine

Vandershank. LOL.


----------



## Guest

Manning cant win under pressure.


----------



## mdmedicine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Manning cant win under pressure.


Year in and year out...You are correct.


----------



## Jewelz

Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


----------



## Guest

Superbowl or nothing


----------



## mdmedicine

Ron Mexico said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


Do you mean the Patriots? They choked! There I said it. LOL. On the other hand, I don't think Brady has anything to prove do you? The same can not be said for Manning.


----------



## Fido

mdmedicine said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


Do you mean the Patriots? They choked! There I said it. LOL. On the other hand, I don't think Brady has anything to prove do you? The same can not be said for Manning.
[/quote]
Very true. Manning has no where near the discipline as Brady.


----------



## Jewelz

mdmedicine said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


Do you mean the Patriots? They choked! There I said it. LOL. On the other hand, I don't think Brady has anything to prove do you? The same can not be said for Manning.
[/quote]

I agree, of course

I just find it funny to hear other fans talk smack... not that that should stop you or anything; carry on


----------



## mdmedicine

Did he really blame his team? I missed the press conference. He reminds me a lot of Dan (Big Game) Marino. He used to do that too. But seriously...did he do that?


----------



## Guest

We're uncivilized, aren't we Jewelz


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> We're uncivilized, aren't we Jewelz


Nah you're fine


----------



## PiranhaStein

Steelrs rocked, it was a very good game. The call against Fu saying his interception wasn't caught was bullshit, and wouldve stunk if they lost, but we gave them some chances and the better team won. Let's see how tough the bronco's are.

PITT 4 Superbowl baby.

yes i called it, steelers dominate and the colts were rusty. I'll be back when steelers beat the bronco's and then we'll talk superbowl spread.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

PiranhaStein said:


> Steelrs rocked, it was a very good game. The call against Fu saying his interception wasn't caught was bullshit, and wouldve stunk if they lost, but we gave them some chances and the better team won. Let's see how tough the bronco's are.
> 
> PITT 4 Superbowl baby.
> 
> yes i called it, steelers dominate and the colts were rusty. I'll be back when steelers beat the bronco's and then we'll talk superbowl spread.


As a huge Steeler fan,

I will not be predicting anything about the Broncos game. I have not even seen the Broncos play for quite some time.. I think years lol.. 
I have no idea of their strengths and their weaknesses, but they have made it this far, better not count them out too quickly.
A wild card team has a very small chance at winning 3 away games in the playoffs. Two is a stretch in the NFL. 
Oh yes, I expect the Steelers to show up to play a tough game with all their hearts. But if they play sloppy, they will loose in mile high.
They will have to play with all the intensity as they have in the last 4 games, or they have a great shot at loosing.
IF they do, they will have a great shot at beating the Broncos too!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

mdmedicine said:


> Did he really blame his team? I missed the press conference. He reminds me a lot of Dan (Big Game) Marino. He used to do that too. But seriously...did he do that?


he never said anything about his failures, and said that they had problems with protection, that demeans those who worked so hard to protect him all year. and they did a great job at that


----------



## Memphis

Ron Mexico said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


i am a die hard Bengals fan and im not taling smack








i do wish the bengals steelers game would have had both starting quarter backs in it though not saying they would of won but would of been a better game, thats ok well be back next year, carson will be fine,.just hope the D can shape up spme


----------



## mdmedicine

Memphis said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


i am a die hard Bengals fan and im not taling smack








i do wish the bengals steelers game would have had both starting quarter backs in it though not saying they would of won but would of been a better game, thats ok well be back next year, carson will be fine,.just hope the D can shape up spme







[/quote]

I hope he is fine too but that is no guarentee. He completely transected his ACL amd MCL. His lower leg was hanging on to the rest of his body by only some skin and his PCL. Walking agin would be a good goal.


----------



## Memphis

dont say things that that







ive waited to long!!!!!
from what i hear they are very optimistic about his return and the doc blew the severity of it way out of control

"I believe and regret that media reports, based on interviews with me, have misinterpreted my view of Carson Palmer's knee injury," Paulos said. "Though the injury was serious, the essential facts remain that his ACL and MCL have been repaired. I would consider this a typical ACL/MCL football injury." Paulos added, "comments attributed to me that the knee injury was "devastating and potentially career-ending" were meant to describe such injuries in general, not Carson Palmer's particular case. I was accurately quoted by the Associated Press that my bottom line is optimism regarding Carson's prognosis. With a successful rehabilitation program, he has an excellent chance of being medically cleared for play at the beginning of the 2006 NFL regular season." We'll continue to monitor this situation in upcoming months, but one thing is certain -- Palmer has gone from being the consensus No.2 rated fantasy QB to a major question mark for the 2006 NFL season.


----------



## mdmedicine

Memphis said:


> dont say things that that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive waited to long!!!!!
> from what i hear they are very optimistic about his return and the doc blew the severity of it way out of control
> 
> "I believe and regret that media reports, based on interviews with me, have misinterpreted my view of Carson Palmer's knee injury," Paulos said. "Though the injury was serious, the essential facts remain that his ACL and MCL have been repaired. I would consider this a typical ACL/MCL football injury." Paulos added, "comments attributed to me that the knee injury was "devastating and potentially career-ending" were meant to describe such injuries in general, not Carson Palmer's particular case. I was accurately quoted by the Associated Press that my bottom line is optimism regarding Carson's prognosis. With a successful rehabilitation program, he has an excellent chance of being medically cleared for play at the beginning of the 2006 NFL regular season." We'll continue to monitor this situation in upcoming months, but one thing is certain -- Palmer has gone from being the consensus No.2 rated fantasy QB to a major question mark for the 2006 NFL season.


The fact that it has been repaired is wonderful. The hardest part (aside from potential complications like rejection of the cadaver graff) is hoping that the rehab goes well. It is intense. I am sure he will give it his best. Despite the HOURS of daily rehab required, many ordinary people have poor outcomes. There have been many notable success though and I truly hope he is one of them.


----------



## Memphis

me to would be such a waste of a fine talent


----------



## mdmedicine

Memphis said:


> me to would be such a waste of a fine talent


Here's hoping!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Man, I really do hope he is ok. He is a very fine and talented quarterback that would help the fun rivalry between the Bengals and the Steelers live again.
But their whole team is turning around, so even if the worst is true, they will still contend with the best teams.


----------



## Liquid

a few jokes for all the ohio fans to enjoy....

Bernie Kosar died and went to heaven. God said, "Bernie, I am a great football fan so I am giving you a great honor. You will have your own house here in heaven." God showed him a modest house with a small Browns flag in the window. Bernie was pleased until he looked up the hill and saw a massive black and gold mansion, with terrible towels in every window and a huge Steeler flag outside.

Bernie said, "God, I don't like to complain, but how come I have such a small house and Terry Bradshaw has such a big mansion?" God replied, "That is not Bradshaw's house! That's where I live."

one more...

A guy from Nebraska, a guy from Cleveland, and a guy from Pittsburgh are out walking along the beach together one day. They come across a lantern and a Genie pops out of it.

"I will give you each one wish. That's three wishes total," says the Genie.

The guy from Nebraska says, "I am a farmer, my dad was a farmer, and my son will also farm. I want the land to be forever fertile in Nebraska." With a blink of the Genie's eye - 'POOF' - the land in Nebraska was forever made fertile for farming.

The guy from Cleveland was amazed, so he said, "I want a wall built around Ohio, so that no Steeler fans can come into our precious state." Again, with a blink of the Genie's eye - 'POOF' - there was a huge wall around Ohio.

The Steeler fan says, "I'm curious. Please tell me more about this wall." The Genie explains, "Well, it's about 150 feet high, 50 feet thick and nothing can get in or out."

The Steeler fan says, "Fill it up with water


----------



## r1dermon

ok, now that i've awaken from my temporary coma, induced voluntarily at the hands of 1 liter of rum and 2 liters of coca cola, not to mention damn near a 24 rack of molson XXX, i will say my piece.

the denver game was utter bullshit. we won that game, we gave them every point they got, that should've been a goddamn shutout. troy brown fumble? vinatieri missed kick? i mean, we couldnt catch a break. not to mention two completely fucked up calls which should be investigated. fumble through the back of the endzone on the 100yd interception return, and the pass interference call which was out of nowhere...i've seen more pass interference in a f*cking girls soccer game...aaaanyway, all i have to say is, it really doesnt bother me that we lost, what bothers me is that we outdrove, and outplayed them, and the only reason they won is because of shitty costly turnovers, with two extremely key absolute bullshit calls. we've got 3 superbowls out of 4 years, widely regarded as one of the best teams in the history of the game, and given that we made it THAT far with all the injuries we had, just speaks to the coaching ability, as well as the leadership ability of the team captains. my hats off to them, though i have to admit, it's going to be weird watching a superbowl without the pats in it...hehehe.

anyway, wow, what a game in indy....no matter how hard the refs tried, they just couldnt beat the steelers. i think those assholes should be reviewed by the league as well, that interception non-call, was complete and utter bull-f*cking-sh*t...and i also congradulate the indy colts, because they're the only team in history that could ever get me pumped to see pittsburgh win. what a play by big ben stepping up too...

honestly, there are no teams that i like which are still contending, that being said, i hope to see a pittsburgh vs. panthers superbowl, because i dont like denver anymore...hehe, and im not really keen on the seahawks either...

i really would like to see bettis get a ring, as much as i hate the steelers, i have to give it to the guy...class act, absolutely phenominal player, and if there's anyone still in the playoffs that deserves the ring, its him. everyone else on the steelers can chew on a penis, but bettis gets my vote. and for that reason i will root for the steelers to win the superbowl.

next year though, you guys are gonna have to watch out...pats will be back, full force, and ready to take 4 out of 6 years...










oh, one other note, i've also purchased a bengals hat, because their logo is HOT, and i've always been an observant fan of the bengals since dillon got drafted.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

r1dermon said:


> anyway, wow, what a game in indy....no matter how hard the refs tried, they just couldnt beat the steelers. i think those assholes should be reviewed by the league as well, that interception non-call, was complete and utter bull-f*cking-sh*t...and i also congradulate the indy colts, because they're the only team in history that could ever get me pumped to see pittsburgh win. what a play by big ben stepping up too...
> 
> honestly, there are no teams that i like which are still contending, that being said, i hope to see a pittsburgh vs. panthers superbowl, because i dont like denver anymore...hehe, and im not really keen on the seahawks either...
> 
> i really would like to see bettis get a ring, as much as i hate the steelers, i have to give it to the guy...class act, absolutely phenominal player, and if there's anyone still in the playoffs that deserves the ring, its him. everyone else on the steelers can chew on a penis, but bettis gets my vote. and for that reason i will root for the steelers to win the superbowl.
> 
> next year though, you guys are gonna have to watch out...pats will be back, full force, and ready to take 4 out of 6 years...


Thanks for your support of Pittsburgh now.

but the Steeler defense, as much as you may hate them, are very tough all the way around. Also, their tight end, recievers, Qb, most of the O line, when healthy are not a shabby bunch.. not to mention Bettis and Parker.

Just defending the rest of the team..


----------



## r1dermon

understand, i didnt say they werent good...i merely said that they can chew on a penis. this points out the mere fact that i dislike the organization given the history of their team vs. ours. you know, it's really hard for me to root for the steelers. i work with a guy who is a huge steelers fan and he's always busting my balls about how the steelers are nasty blah blah blah, and always dogging on the patriots...its kind of funny to joke around with him, but ultimately, he's going to rip me a new one after this year defending his team.

seriously though, the only reason is because of bettis...the guy is one of the top 5 players still playing, i mean, all around character-wise, of course there are better rushers now, but bettis is a stand up guy...im pulling for him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

r1dermon said:


> understand, i didnt say they werent good...i merely said that they can chew on a penis. this points out the mere fact that i dislike the organization given the history of their team vs. ours. you know, it's really hard for me to root for the steelers. i work with a guy who is a huge steelers fan and he's always busting my balls about how the steelers are nasty blah blah blah, and always dogging on the patriots...its kind of funny to joke around with him, but ultimately, he's going to rip me a new one after this year defending his team.
> 
> seriously though, the only reason is because of bettis...the guy is one of the top 5 players still playing, i mean, all around character-wise, of course there are better rushers now, but bettis is a stand up guy...im pulling for him.


bro, im not arguing, but excellence for 2-3 years doesn't count. Bettis has been top of the pack for 8-9 years. Most backs can only cut the NFL for a few years. So are they really better?

I can relate, I respect the Patriots, but I dislike them. IF the Steeler fan gets on your case, all you have to do is talk about how the Patriots beat them in the AFC championship 2ce.. that will shut him up. lol
As far as the Steeler organization goes, I think they are 100% top notch. They will fire, or trade ANY player, top rated or not, who is gives the team a bad reputation.. Bam Morris was awesome, but when he got busted with pot, he got the boot fast.
recently, Burress got traded for being a cancer attitude on the team. I love how the Steelers 'can' players that act like a 1 man band, or are trouble.
I hope other teams like Philly, Min, and a few other teams follow the Steeler organization with that philosophy. Lots of kids are watching.


----------



## r1dermon

that's what i meant, there are rushers like LT, shaun alexander, portis....blah blah blah, who simply get more yards, more touches, and are all around better at this point in time, however, how many of them could last as long, in a highly critical football town, as bettis. not to mention, all of the sh*t he's gone through, taking back seat to staley, then parker most recently, and falling most recently in the playoffs against the patriots. i mean, when we play and beat the steelers in the playoffs, i genuinely feel bad for bettis. i absolutely hate the rest of his team, but i think he's the all around best role model player still playing...brady hasnt played long enough....bettis is the man, definately in my top 5 favorite players list.


----------



## 94NDTA

I don't like manning very much now.


----------



## mashunter18

DiPpY eGgS said:


> As far as the Steeler organization goes, I think they are 100% top notch. They will fire, or trade ANY player, top rated or not, who is gives the team a bad reputation.. Bam Morris was awesome, but when he got busted with pot, he got the boot fast.
> recently, Burress got traded for being a cancer attitude on the team. I love how the Steelers 'can' players that act like a 1 man band, or are trouble.
> I hope other teams like Philly, Min, and a few other teams follow the Steeler organization with that philosophy. Lots of kids are watching.


I wish the titnas would follow that lead, on not negotiating contratcs unless players are at camp!!!!

I can hear everyone next year,

If the colts get home field and the jets,dolphines, titans, steelers, patriots arent in the playoffs its Mannings Year :laugh:

Seriously though its tough to win it all, teams just need the right chemistry at the end of the year, pats had it more last year, steelers got it late this year. Colts just feel apart, and crumbled late.
Probually should of had the starters playing in that cardinals game to regain momentum.

Steelers havnt been in forever and had lots of chances


----------



## Liquid

mashunter18 said:


> I can hear everyone next year,
> 
> If the colts get home field and the jets,dolphines, titans, steelers, patriots arent in the playoffs its Mannings Year :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

r1dermon said:


> Funny how the Steelers fans are conducting thsmselves with class and the fans talking smack are the ones whose teams are also out of the playoffs


i am a die hard Bengals fan and im not taling smack








i do wish the bengals steelers game would have had both starting quarter backs in it though not saying they would of won but would of been a better game, thats ok well be back next year, carson will be fine,.just hope the D can shape up spme








[/quote]
I hope Palmer comes back strong for a great Steeler/Bengal rivalry!!! I love those games!! I think the Steelers have the most rivals in the whole league lol
Ravens, Bengals, Browns, Patriots, Raiders, Cowboys.. etc lol

did i mention the titans?


----------



## mashunter18

DiPpY eGgS said:


> did i mention the titans?


I remember the old afc central days, man the 80's and early 90's lots of fans got their hearts broken......









I can remember the oilers and warren Moon, These are all playoffs I remember, We lost to Denver, the bills, the bengals, The Steelers( I believe it was Bubby Bristor at qb...







(Correct me if Im wrong)
Then the Buffalo game, my worst nightmare, lose again, only the biggest comeback in nfl history.

5 playoff runs for Moon I belive.

The browns coming up short always sucked also, " the drive" Bernie Kosar and Clay MAtthews days.

The old Central was great rirvalries, also Denver, couldnt stand Denver with Elway, Now Manning Im the same, The Steelers never really hated them.....

Those were the good days though...Old school afc central.....


----------



## dwarfcat

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Did he really blame his team? I missed the press conference. He reminds me a lot of Dan (Big Game) Marino. He used to do that too. But seriously...did he do that?


he never said anything about his failures, and said that they had problems with protection, that demeans those who worked so hard to protect him all year. and they did a great job at that
[/quote]
He was in no way unprofessional about it. He was obviously very frustrated and had to answer to the hundreds of reporters asking him the same ole sh*t. He ends up taking the blame for the lose when its all said and done. His stats are in no way stats of a person who "choked" in the big game. His o-line did fail him and they failed him in a huge way in the worst time possible. He could have been a real asshole about it. Instead he just said something along the lines of trying to be a good teammate and not placing the blame on others.

Here are his stats for the game. Any sort of play from the defense and a little protection and these numbers hold up for a win in most cases.
CP/AT YDS TD INT 
P. Manning 22/38 290 1 0


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

dwarfcat said:


> Did he really blame his team? I missed the press conference. He reminds me a lot of Dan (Big Game) Marino. He used to do that too. But seriously...did he do that?


he never said anything about his failures, and said that they had problems with protection, that demeans those who worked so hard to protect him all year. and they did a great job at that
[/quote]
He was in no way unprofessional about it. He was obviously very frustrated and had to answer to the hundreds of reporters asking him the same ole sh*t. He ends up taking the blame for the lose when its all said and done. His stats are in no way stats of a person who "choked" in the big game. His o-line did fail him and they failed him in a huge way in the worst time possible. He could have been a real asshole about it. Instead he just said something along the lines of trying to be a good teammate and not placing the blame on others.

Here are his stats for the game. Any sort of play from the defense and a little protection and these numbers hold up for a win in most cases.
CP/AT YDS TD INT 
P. Manning 22/38 290 1 0
[/quote]
No Disrespect to you, or him, but I disagree. I thought he could have handled that much better, even if his heart was broken he lost.. and add a pick to the stats. They missed that one. No one else did


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Any Denver fans out there? Anyone who has been following them? 
~I have not watched them play football for a few years, wondering what their strengths/weaknesses are.. I hear they have a great D.
Any predictions for Sunday's game vs the Steelers?
Who has predictions for the Seattle/Carolina game?


----------



## Jewelz

I am thinking about putting some money on Denver. Latest line is Denver by 3.5


----------



## Liquid

Ron Mexico said:


> I am thinking about putting some money on Denver. Latest line is Denver by 3.5


sh+++++++++++++t id take that bet in a heartbeat, im wondering how many are now on the panther bandwagon, can i get a headcount, sound off you pansies


----------



## aaron07_20

Havent been here for a while with work n stuff...but how about them stiiiiillllllleeeerrrrs








to the terrible towel


----------



## K fizzly

Liquid said:


> I am thinking about putting some money on Denver. Latest line is Denver by 3.5


sh+++++++++++++t id take that bet in a heartbeat, im wondering how many are now on the panther bandwagon, can i get a headcount, sound off you pansies :laugh:
[/quote]
i gotta admit..im a bengals fan..but rite now since they lost i been like the panthers..i hope they win...if they havent lost alreadyt..iono i havent payed attention since the bengals lost..who cares about football when ur team loses


----------



## Guest

I took Pits and Carolina. Ive taken the Seahawks all year, but I like the Panther defense. Im not sure about bandwaggon tho, everyone I know is goin for the Hawks.


----------



## Liquid

10-0 now thats a steeler ball game baby WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTHER F%^^KIN &%$*$&%$&#@ [email protected]%STE$%D$^^#$%$#$























..im gonna need a spinning yellow towel in the smiley box asap


----------



## K fizzly

Liquid said:


> 10-0 now thats a steeler ball game baby WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTHER F%^^KIN &%$*$&%$&#@ [email protected]%STE$%D$^^#$%$#$


#REMOVED# u from new york gtfoh...go root for the giants or some sh*t


----------



## Liquid

K fizzly said:


> 10-0 now thats a steeler ball game baby WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTHER F%^^KIN &%$*$&%$&#@ [email protected]%STE$%D$^^#$%$#$


#REMOVED# u from new york gtfoh...go root for the giants or some sh*t
[/quote]

stfu you crack baby im a born steeler fan since i was ankle high i dont bandwagon, never have never will, been with the steelers through it all unlike some other some other ******* i wont mention


----------



## K fizzly

Liquid said:


> 10-0 now thats a steeler ball game baby WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTHER F%^^KIN &%$*$&%$&#@ [email protected]%STE$%D$^^#$%$#$


#REMOVED# u from new york gtfoh...go root for the giants or some sh*t
[/quote]

stfu you crack baby im a born steeler fan since i was ankle high i dont bandwagon, never have never will, been with the steelers through it all unlike some other some other ******* i wont mention
[/quote]
damn are ur kids annoying u rite now







cuz i was only joking with u...sh*t dont u remember me..its kfizzly after all...

i was just saying that cuz i f*cking hate the steelers ever since they intentionally ruined carson palmers career...f*ck # 67


----------



## Liquid

K fizzly said:


> 10-0 now thats a steeler ball game baby WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTHER F%^^KIN &%$*$&%$&#@ [email protected]%STE$%D$^^#$%$#$


#REMOVED# u from new york gtfoh...go root for the giants or some sh*t
[/quote]

stfu you crack baby im a born steeler fan since i was ankle high i dont bandwagon, never have never will, been with the steelers through it all unlike some other some other ******* i wont mention
[/quote]
damn are ur kids annoying u rite now :laugh: cuz i was only joking with u...sh*t dont u remember me..its kfizzly after all...

i was just saying that cuz i f*cking hate the steelers ever since they intentionally ruined carson palmers career...f*ck # 67
[/quote]








yeah sorry bout that my adrenalin is pumping a bit right now...the way burger has come into his own :sniff:







my boy is all grown up


----------



## K fizzly

f*ck #67 wuts his name ...that fat dumb ogre


----------



## Jewelz

Well, looks like I can kiss that money good bye as well..

When will I learn to stop gambling already ?


----------



## Liquid

K fizzly said:


> f*ck #67 wuts his name ...that fat dumb ogre


kimo ohoffin, it was an accident, palmer admitted it saying he stumbled and fell into his leg ohoffins a good guy i cant see him trying to deliberatly injure any player...


----------



## K fizzly

Liquid said:


> f*ck #67 wuts his name ...that fat dumb ogre


kimo ohoffin, it was an accident, palmer admitted it saying he stumbled and fell into his leg ohoffins a good guy i cant see him trying to deliberatly injure any player...
[/quote]
dude was palamalu from USC


----------



## Guest

Liquid...that guy in your pic, I think I know him. He's from Peterborough Canada isnt he?


----------



## K fizzly

DannyBoy17 said:


> Liquid...that guy in your pic, I think I know him. He's from Peterborough Canada isnt he?


hes a member on some other site...hes like 7 feet 500 pounds and has like 50 fish tanks..and his mom is like 4 feet tall


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> Liquid...that guy in your pic, I think I know him. He's from Peterborough Canada isnt he?


hes a member on some other site...hes like 7 feet 500 pounds and has like 50 fish tanks..and his mom is like 4 feet tall
[/quote]

Yea, he's got some nice Datnoids if I remember correctly.


----------



## Liquid

K fizzly said:


> f*ck #67 wuts his name ...that fat dumb ogre


kimo ohoffin, it was an accident, palmer admitted it saying he stumbled and fell into his leg ohoffins a good guy i cant see him trying to deliberatly injure any player...
[/quote]
dude was palamalu from USC
[/quote]

yeah hes really something eh?







let me guess your a ucla fan and this gives you one more reason to dislike him :laugh: ....

btw..yeah thas my boy shawnmuthf>>kintravis hercules-hercules







havent takin the time to change my avi yet..idont remember i think hes a canadian


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> btw..yeah thas my boy shawnmuthf>>kintravis hercules-hercules :laugh: havent takin the time to change my avi yet..idont remember i think hes a canadian


ahhh.... good times..









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ic=77227&st=330

before I became mod


----------



## Liquid

make way thiers a new steeler generation, and they just planted thier flag, bettis will be able to retire with a ring :sniff:







this couldnt have played out any better.. detroit baby it doesnt matter who wins the nfc


----------



## rbp75

View attachment 91621
View attachment 91621
View attachment 91621


----------



## aaron07_20

ssuupppeeerrbbboowwwll baby, they deserve it..GO STEELERS


----------



## Liquid

Ron Mexico said:


> btw..yeah thas my boy shawnmuthf>>kintravis hercules-hercules :laugh: havent takin the time to change my avi yet..idont remember i think hes a canadian


ahhh.... good times..:laugh:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ic=77227&st=330

before I became mod
[/quote]

i just ran through that thread real quick







funniest thread ever..


----------



## pamonster

aaron07_20 said:


> ssuupppeeerrbbboowwwll baby, they deserve it..GO STEELERS


----------



## K fizzly

Liquid said:


> f*ck #67 wuts his name ...that fat dumb ogre


kimo ohoffin, it was an accident, palmer admitted it saying he stumbled and fell into his leg ohoffins a good guy i cant see him trying to deliberatly injure any player...
[/quote]
dude was palamalu from USC
[/quote]

yeah hes really something eh?







let me guess your a ucla fan and this gives you one more reason to dislike him :laugh: ....

btw..yeah thas my boy shawnmuthf>>kintravis hercules-hercules :laugh: havent takin the time to change my avi yet..idont remember i think hes a canadian
[/quote]
naw im a texas fan..but my whole family is USC fan cuz so many of my cuzzins have gone to that school

ne way..i swear i saw ur wife liquid...i was at the movie theatres today...and some girl comes in with a bettis jersey on screaming steelers goign to the superbowl woohoo...i put that on my mom too i just saw that..it was so random


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

rbp75 said:


> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621


Oh yeah!! Steelers keep on comming through! I've waited 10 years for this!! Now it's time to bring it home!! Let's do it!!









I love how so many people hate the Steelers.. makes it funny when their team looses!!

Any predictions for the Super Bowl, Steeler fans and haters alike?


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621


Oh yeah!! Steelers keep on comming through! I've waited 10 years for this!! Now it's time to bring it home!! Let's do it!!









I love how so many people hate the Steelers.. makes it funny when their team looses!!

Any predictions for the Super Bowl, Steeler fans and haters alike?
[/quote]

steelers by 10


----------



## Guest

Steelers by 6. Pauloumomoumomumo or whatever his name is as MVP.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Liquid said:


> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621


Oh yeah!! Steelers keep on comming through! I've waited 10 years for this!! Now it's time to bring it home!! Let's do it!!









I love how so many people hate the Steelers.. makes it funny when their team looses!!

Any predictions for the Super Bowl, Steeler fans and haters alike?
[/quote]

steelers by 10
[/quote]
Somehow I knew I'd like your prediction! I'm with ya. 
It's funny reading how people bet against the Steelers the whole way through this thread LOL


----------



## rbp75

DannyBoy17 said:


> Steelers by 6. Pauloumomoumomumo or whatever his name is as MVP.


As much as I agree it would defenetly go to big ben.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I love the Steelers, I will never love another team... but lets not count out the Seahags.
they are a very good team. I believe the Steelers will win, but that remains to be seen
If the Steelers beat them the way they beat the last 3 teams... They will be a contender for the Bowl for a few years to come if they can keep the line-up


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91621


Oh yeah!! Steelers keep on comming through! I've waited 10 years for this!! Now it's time to bring it home!! Let's do it!!









I love how so many people hate the Steelers.. makes it funny when their team looses!!

Any predictions for the Super Bowl, Steeler fans and haters alike?
[/quote]

steelers by 10
[/quote]
Somehow I knew I'd like your prediction! I'm with ya. 
It's funny reading how people bet against the Steelers the whole way through this thread LOL
[/quote]








a buddy of mine was convinced it was gonna be carolina and pittsburgh and steve smith would walk all over us, i was hoping carolina got in, it would have been a hell of alot easier. theyre gonna have theyre hands full but our defence is better and theyve prooved today that the steeler offence has no limits, the way this team has come together is better then i could have ever imagined







wait till next year my friend they will be even better







i see ben getting the mvp







tis just the beginning


----------



## Jewelz

Seahawks baby !!!

This town's going nuts !!!

This is goooood - I get a chance for revenge. Steelers beat one of my teams, now they got to deal with the other !!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ron Mexico said:


> Seahawks baby !!!
> 
> This town's going nuts !!!
> 
> This is goooood - I get a chance for revenge. Steelers beat one of my teams, now they got to deal with the other !!!


Will you ever learn, Ron?

LOL--J/K man.. You bet against the Steelers and loose every time so far this season... LOL On a serious note.. Steelers will have to be top form 'again' to win the Bowl.
It is just a matter of which team comes out playing disciplined and harder.
My $$ has always been on the Steelers, nothing different this time
I sure am enjoying the playoffs this year







thanks for the fun!

My prediction:


----------



## K fizzly

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I love the Steelers, I will never love another team... but lets not count out the Seahags.
> they are a very good team. I believe the Steelers will win, but that remains to be seen
> If the Steelers beat them the way they beat the last 3 teams... They will be a contender for the Bowl for a few years to come if they can keep the line-up


yea...all u gotta do is ask #67 to accidentally fall on hasslebecks knee and take him out the game..then coincidentally the next play injure their wr


----------



## Jewelz

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Seahawks baby !!!
> 
> This town's going nuts !!!
> 
> This is goooood - I get a chance for revenge. Steelers beat one of my teams, now they got to deal with the other !!!


Will you ever learn, Ron?

LOL--J/K man.. You bet against the Steelers and loose every time so far this season... LOL On a serious note.. Steelers will have to be top form 'again' to win the Bowl.
It is just a matter of which team comes out playing disciplined and harder.
My $$ has always been on the Steelers, nothing different this time
I sure am enjoying the playoffs this year







thanks for the fun!
[/quote]

I never actually bet money against the Steelers

I *thought* I bet on Denver, but it turns out I forgot to confirm my wager so I get to keep my money !!!! Second piece of good news I received today !









Anyway, I am not as big of Seahawks fan as the Colts fan, of course, so I am able to look at it more objectively.. and I think Steelers will be EXTREMELY tough to beat. AFC, as a whole, is a much stronger conference than the NFC and Pittsburgh had a much tougher road to Detroit than Seattle. In fact, Steelers vs. Colts may have been a defacto Super Bowl, sort of like how Cowboys vs. 49ers used to be back in the days. Still, Seattle shouldn't be counted out; Seahawks are a very talented team that can make plays on offense and defense and they have a shot


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Seahawks baby !!!
> 
> This town's going nuts !!!
> 
> This is goooood - I get a chance for revenge. Steelers beat one of my teams, now they got to deal with the other !!!


Will you ever learn, Ron?

LOL--J/K man.. You bet against the Steelers and loose every time so far this season... LOL On a serious note.. Steelers will have to be top form 'again' to win the Bowl.
It is just a matter of which team comes out playing disciplined and harder.
My $$ has always been on the Steelers, nothing different this time
I sure am enjoying the playoffs this year







thanks for the fun!

My prediction:
[/quote]

hes got a point, looks like your jinxed this year jewels, well at least your betting on the seahawks









:laugh: you see bradshaws face after the seahawk game? he was walking around with a fake smile on petting all the seahawk fans with a look on his face like oh my god we're gonna be breaking alot of hearts in two weeks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

K fizzly said:


> Seahawks baby !!!
> 
> This town's going nuts !!!
> 
> This is goooood - I get a chance for revenge. Steelers beat one of my teams, now they got to deal with the other !!!


Will you ever learn, Ron?

LOL--J/K man.. You bet against the Steelers and loose every time so far this season... LOL On a serious note.. Steelers will have to be top form 'again' to win the Bowl.
It is just a matter of which team comes out playing disciplined and harder.
My $$ has always been on the Steelers, nothing different this time
I sure am enjoying the playoffs this year







thanks for the fun!

My prediction:
[/quote]

hes got a point, looks like your jinxed this year jewels, well at least your betting on the seahawks









:laugh: you see bradshaws face after the seahawk game? he was walking around with a fake smile on petting all the seahawk fans with a look on his face like oh my god we're gonna be breaking alot of hearts in two weeks
[/quote]
LOL.. he is quite confident the Steelers will take it lol


----------



## Jewelz

DiPpY eGgS said:


> agreed
> glad to hear u didn't loose your cash lol--I dont gamble personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a great game though, I know the AFC playoffs have been great games! Colts did great this year, as did the Bengals, and the Broncos.. they will be back.. You can't be too upset, they had great seasons!


Well hey - anyone's better than the Patriots !!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ron Mexico said:


> agreed
> glad to hear u didn't loose your cash lol--I dont gamble personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a great game though, I know the AFC playoffs have been great games! Colts did great this year, as did the Bengals, and the Broncos.. they will be back.. You can't be too upset, they had great seasons!


Well hey - anyone's better than the Patriots !!!!








[/quote]
Im personally glad the Steelers didn't play the Pats in the playoffs this year..







Made the season for me!


----------



## Liquid

View attachment 91752
"HOW MANY REFS DOES IT TAKE TO RECOGNISE AN INTERSEPTION"


----------



## Guest

How many yards from the line does it take for Bettis to fumble?







J/P, Im goin for the Steelheads.


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: dont hate me jewels i had to


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> :laugh: dont hate me jewels i had to


LOL









Why would I hate you ? Cause you replaced McNabb on the cover of Madden ?


----------



## Liquid

Ron Mexico said:


> :laugh: dont hate me jewels i had to


LOL :laugh:

Why would I hate you ? Cause you replaced McNabb on the cover of Madden ?
[/quote]

no the colt slaughter shrine above that :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> :laugh: dont hate me jewels i had to


LOL :laugh:

Why would I hate you ? Cause you replaced McNabb on the cover of Madden ?
[/quote]

no the colt slaughter shrine above that :laugh:
[/quote]

That's pretty funnny.. especially the Vanderjagt OWNED one


----------



## K fizzly

is vanderchoke gonna get fired


----------



## Guest

I love how people call the most accurate kicker in history Vanderchoke :laugh: The Bills will take him off your hands anyday! He's bailed ya out of so many tight spots, those times just dont get the same publicity as a miss.


----------



## Jewelz

Very characteristic of entire Colts team, Vanderjagt is terrific and breaks records during the regular season and chokes in the playoffs. This is not the first big kick he's missed


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> Very characteristic of entire Colts team, Vanderjagt is terrific and breaks records during the regular season and chokes in the playoffs. This is not the first big kick he's missed


Maybe if Peyton coulda moved the ball, it would have been a more reasonable distance


----------



## Liquid

View attachment 91775
you better not miss

View attachment 91776
he missed..

View attachment 91777
dam he missed..

View attachment 91778
i missed..

View attachment 91779
hahaa he missed

View attachment 91780
did he just miss?

View attachment 91781
hows your leg bich

View attachment 91782
:sniff: he missed..

View attachment 91783
dam even i could have made that kick


----------



## Jewelz

Vanderjagt can kick 55 yarders in a dome with no pressure right down the middle. But it's not like I am blaming him and ONLY him for the loss, that'd be ridiculous


----------



## Guest

Ya the Colts lost that one long before that king. With the way the refs were that game tho, Im suprised one of them didnt catch the missed field goal and throw it through the uprights himself.


----------



## aaron07_20

Anybody see on cnn or on one of the national news stations how that teacher from beaver falls pa threw paper at the kid wearing the broncos jersey? Thats my school, but i dont even know who the kid is, im not in his class..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

aaron07_20 said:


> Anybody see on cnn or on one of the national news stations how that teacher from beaver falls pa threw paper at the kid wearing the broncos jersey? Thats my school, but i dont even know who the kid is, im not in his class..


^^^^ahh, good 'ole football rivalrys.. LOL Boy, we take football seriously, dont we??

I had to resurrect this thread and REJOICE!!!

PITTSBURGH'S GOIN' TO THE SU-PER-BOWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WWWWWHHHHHHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a playoff showing!! The first 6th seed to make it from the road!! If they win, they will make football history!!

I am really excited, can anyone tell?

But honestly, I'm no fairweather fan.. I love the Steelers no matter what.. But get this straight...

I BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS.. funny post, liquid ...lol


----------



## r1dermon

vanderjagt is not an awesome kicker...he kicks in a dome for the majority of his games, no wind, no bad footing...everything perfect. he doesnt get many long yard tries in comparison with other kickers in the league, he's on the most high powered offense in all of football, meaning, he gets more red-zone opportunities to make kicks, and he still manages to blow the big one. if you had to take a kicker on your superbowl team, who would you take, vinatieri, who missed more field goals than vanderjagt, or vanderjagt himself...who...vanderjagt has no rings, and there's a reason for that.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> vanderjagt is not an awesome kicker...he kicks in a dome for the majority of his games, no wind, no bad footing...everything perfect. he doesnt get many long yard tries in comparison with other kickers in the league, he's on the most high powered offense in all of football, meaning, he gets more red-zone opportunities to make kicks, and he still manages to blow the big one. if you had to take a kicker on your superbowl team, who would you take, vinatieri, who missed more field goals than vanderjagt, or vanderjagt himself...who...vanderjagt has no rings, and there's a reason for that.


I would take Doug Flutie


----------



## NexTech84

DannyBoy17 said:


> vanderjagt is not an awesome kicker...he kicks in a dome for the majority of his games, no wind, no bad footing...everything perfect. he doesnt get many long yard tries in comparison with other kickers in the league, he's on the most high powered offense in all of football, meaning, he gets more red-zone opportunities to make kicks, and he still manages to blow the big one. if you had to take a kicker on your superbowl team, who would you take, vinatieri, who missed more field goals than vanderjagt, or vanderjagt himself...who...vanderjagt has no rings, and there's a reason for that.


I would take Doug Flutie :nod:









[/quote]

Lmao yeah that was pretty amazing! Still a little pissed about how this year turned out for the Pats, but that's ok, they will come back stronger than ever next year to win again.

On a happier note, ever since the Pats got knocked out, I have been saying it would come down to the Steelers and the Seahawks. Honestly, I wish the Seahawks would win it, but by no more than 6 points. You see, I would like to see the hawks take the title for once, however I got my money on Pittsburgh with a positive spread. So as long as the Seahawks win by a field goal or 2, it's a win/win situation. I win my money, but also get to see the Seahawks win the superbowl! So that is my prediction....Go Seahawks!!! (Just don't slaughter them)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

^^If the Steelers come out hittin' like they have been, LOL, you can count out a slaughter!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

sorry, had to!!


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> sorry, had to!!










classic


----------



## NexTech84

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^If the Steelers come out hittin' like they have been, LOL, you can count out a slaughter!


Definitely should be a good game, as they are two excellent teams. If the Seahawks had won a Superbowl already, I would be rooting for Pittsburgh, but I honestly think they deserve the title this year. The Steelers will definitely put up a good fight, you can count on that!


----------



## Guest

T.O might be goin to Denver. What do you think?


----------



## NexTech84

DannyBoy17 said:


> T.O might be goin to Denver. What do you think?


Hopefully his plane crashes into some corn field in the middle of East Bumf*ck Kansas on his way out there, and everyone else except for him was packing a parachute....


----------



## Jewelz

In a school just outside of Pittsburgh, a first grade teacher explained
to
her class that she is a Steelers fan. She asked her students to raise
their hands if they were Steeler fans too. Not really knowing what a
Steelers fan was, but wanting to be liked by their teacher, their hands
all
went up into the air. However, there was one exception. A little boy
named Timmy had not gone along with the crowd.

The teacher asked him why he had decided to be different. "Because I am
not a Steelers fan" says Timmy.

The teacher then asked, "What are you?"

Timmy said "I'm a Seahawks fan."

The teacher was a little perturbed now, her face slightly red, she asked
Timmy why he was a Seahawks fan.

"Well, my mom and dad are Seahawks fans so I'm a Seahawks fan too."

The teacher was now angry. "That's no reason," she says loudly. "What
if
your mom was a moron and your dad was an idiot?"

Timmy smiled and said, "Then I'd be a Steelers fan."


----------



## yourhead

Seahawks win under 6 spread...

GO SEAHAWKS! We'll surprise them just like we have all year long. Everyone writes off the Hawks and then ends up crying after they get stomped on. This is our year to shine.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Liquid

:laugh:

A Steeler fan and a Seahawks fan were on death row awaiting their time to be executed. The warden asked them what they would like to be their last request. The Steeler fan said, "I want a 60 inch TV and a VCR so I can watch all of the Steelers' Super Bowl and Playoff victories just one last time."

The warden asked the Seahawk fan what he would like for his last request. The Seahawk fan replied, "JUST TAKE ME NOW!"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

lotsofish said:


> Seahawks win under 6 spread...
> 
> GO SEAHAWKS! We'll surprise them just like we have all year long. Everyone writes off the Hawks and then ends up crying after they get stomped on. This is our year to shine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian


"get your glory now, while you still can celebrate" --is a phrase that would have come to my mind for you, if my team didn't loose every time I got a little too overconfident..


----------



## yourhead

After the close call with the Colts and Seattle stomping Carolina... I think we'll have a good game. I just wouldn't count on that Steeler's defense slowing down the best offense in the NFL enough to win. Should be a high scoring game... 35-28 Seahawks  All in good fun... I don't want any psycho Steelers fan to take a shot at me while I'm walking to my car. LOL. I know how those Steelers fans are.

Best Regards,

B


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

lotsofish said:


> After the close call with the Colts and Seattle stomping Carolina... I think we'll have a good game. I just wouldn't count on that Steeler's defense slowing down the best offense in the NFL enough to win. Should be a high scoring game... 35-28 Seahawks  All in good fun... I don't want any psycho Steelers fan to take a shot at me while I'm walking to my car. LOL. I know how those Steelers fans are.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> B


Bro, anyone who takes it to an extreme like that is very foolish, you are not dealing with that here, my friend..
There are some lame Steeler fans, as there are lame every team fans.. including the Seahawks. When the Steelers win, though, I really hope to see everyone here 'celebrating' with joy, instead of violence


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

STEELER SUPERBOWL SONG --lol kinda lame, but they do this every year they go to the playoffs.. lol, I still laughed


----------



## Liquid

two more days and a wake up, like dippy said seatle fans enjoy every minute of it cause sunday its all over


----------



## NexTech84

Liquid said:


> two more days and a wake up, like dippy said seatle fans enjoy every minute of it cause sunday its all over :laugh:


I still say Seahawks take it by 3. At least I hope that's what happens lol. Either way, as long as they don't win by more than 6, then I suppose I don't care about the outcome...


----------



## r1dermon

seahawks best offense in the nfl? i'd say both the colts and the bengals have superior offenses...shaun alexander is probably the best running back in the league, but both rudi johnson and the edge can put up close numbers. seahawks drop balls.


----------



## Guest

Anyone see the Mayne Event?

Give Tom Brady back his ring. RINGA DING DING!


----------



## [email protected]°

Isn't it time to drag out the Chains for this thread??


----------



## Jewelz

Civic Disobedience said:


> Isn't it time to drag out the Chains for this thread??


Good call, but I won't lock it yet, just unpin it


----------



## Liquid

btw all the seattle fans left sore from the superbowl catch inside the nfl this week, they reviewed each play that was questionable in slow mode play by play, every call was good but one which i agree sucked after seeing it again.. the low tackle..

berger did break the plain, it was a pi maybe not a blatened pi but it was done right in the endzone in front of a ref..whad you expect the ref to do overlook it?? the catch jackson made he didnt have both feet in (didnt need slow mode to see that), and whats his face on seahawks offensive line did hold.. seeing all the plays in slow mode told me one thing..that seattle couldnt make a decent play/sucessful block against steeler defence without holding and in the most important game of the year they were called on it... i give a rats ass about hackeysack but he did do pretty good with steeler pressure on him :laugh: when he wasnt on the floor i got to give him that, if his receivers would have been able to handle the pressure and his o-line protect him without holding it might have been a diffrent game.. 2 thumbs up to jewels .i.. (><) ..i. , first person to make me question a steeler game, glad i took a second look







steelers won that game hands down.. espn can cry thier sorry little asses off all they want.. inside the nfl went a step further and broke each play down in slow mode, the cameras dont lie.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Liquid said:


> Seahawks win under 6 spread...
> 
> GO SEAHAWKS! We'll surprise them just like we have all year long. Everyone writes off the Hawks and then ends up crying after they get stomped on. This is our year to shine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian


how ironic? lol


----------



## [email protected]°

HOW IRONIC??

Some won't let this thread die in peace!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ya, most non-Steeler fans would surely love it to perish lol


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, most non-Steeler fans would surely love it to perish lol


:laugh:

id catch it if you can, its like watching the game from the sidelines... its nice to finally have marino, collinsworth and carter finally agree that its a new steeler era- the only team left the steelers have unfinished business with is the patriots-steelers are the team to beat next year and itll be steelers-patriots for the afc let the better team win









quote of the week: Hines Ward-"sure the refs are known to make bad calls, thats part of the game, they made alot of bad calls against us when we played the colts, the only diffrence is we did what we had to do and beat the colts"...


----------



## vfrex

> shaun alexander is probably the best running back in the league, but both rudi johnson and the edge can put up close numbers. seahawks drop balls.


Bah, Tiki Barber > Alexander.


----------



## Liquid

vfrex said:


> shaun alexander is probably the best running back in the league, but both rudi johnson and the edge can put up close numbers. seahawks drop balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, Tiki Barber > Alexander.
Click to expand...

are they related or what, they look like they could be twins


----------



## NexTech84

Yeah yeah....congrats to the Steelers, and props to the NFC for winning the Pro Bowl...


----------



## Jewelz

SeeingRedAgain said:


> God damn it's getting sickening hearing all these idiots talk about Culpepper as if there is a chance he might not be in Minnesota next year. Dumbest sh*t I've ever heard. They traded Moss so it could be Culpepper's team. This is f*cking annoying and I hope everyone chokes on their own spit until they can never speak again, at least for the ESPN commentators who can't shut up about it.


Yup

Culpepper to Miami

Brees to New Orleans


----------



## Guest

Ron Mexico said:


> God damn it's getting sickening hearing all these idiots talk about Culpepper as if there is a chance he might not be in Minnesota next year. Dumbest sh*t I've ever heard. They traded Moss so it could be Culpepper's team. This is f*cking annoying and I hope everyone chokes on their own spit until they can never speak again, at least for the ESPN commentators who can't shut up about it.


Yup

Culpepper to Miami

Brees to New Orleans
[/quote]








Im happy SD kept LT.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

....watch out for them Kansas City chiefs for the '06 season....
(thats my prediction)


----------



## REILLY

DA BEARS!!!!!

View attachment 99023


----------



## ProdigalMarine

...I know the thread is for the 05-06 season, but this is considered news worthy of this post.

New York Jets WR Wayne Chrebet retires











> *Wayne Chrebet Announces His Retirement*
> 
> New York Jets wide receiver Wayne Chrebet today announced his retirement from professional football.
> 
> Chrebet, 32, played his entire career (1995-2005) in a Jets uniform. As a rookie free agent in 1995, Chrebet moved from last on the depth chart that season during training camp, to opening day starter. He played in 152 career regular season games, starting 105, and owns a career receiving average of 12.7 and 41 touchdowns. In the postseason, he played in six games, making five starts and recorded 19 catches for 269 yards for a 14.2 average and two scores.


Wayne Chrebet Retirement

Such a sad lost to my team.


----------



## the one

we lost culpepper but Johnson is just as good if not better.


----------

